# PopSugar Must Have Luxury Edition Box



## JenniferV (Nov 7, 2012)

I was just on the PopSugar Must Have box site and noticed they are offering a Limited Edition Luxury box for $100.  They are only offering 1,000 of them. 

I signed up.  A Christmas present from me to me!!!


----------



## SiriusDreamer (Nov 7, 2012)

I literally JUST got an e-mail about this!  I keep trying to click on the link to check it out, but their website is down.  It's driving me crazy now 'cause I want to learn more about this but I can't access it!


----------



## JenniferV (Nov 7, 2012)

All it really says is that it will arrive by 12/24 and is their "must indulgent Must Have box yet"!


----------



## RainbowClouds (Nov 7, 2012)

*Decisions, decisions...... They could have gave at least one tiny peek into this.I get the "We''ll be right back" message so I will keep trying. I will probably cave and get this. I hope it's spectacular for this price.*


----------



## doziedoz (Nov 7, 2012)

Can't get in either...getting the error message.....


----------



## surelyslim (Nov 7, 2012)

It's up, but as curious as I am.. ima sit this one out.


----------



## JessP (Nov 7, 2012)

Of course.. I can't resist lol. I clicked submit - now it's taking forever to process. We shall see!


----------



## SiriusDreamer (Nov 7, 2012)

Woohoo, I got one!  It took a few times to refresh the webpage, and a few more times for the order form to go through.  Hopefully there weren't any glitches.  I've always been happy with the must have boxes and I'm really excited to see what kind of goodies this one will have!


----------



## PrettyInPowell (Nov 7, 2012)

I would totally have ordered one but 100 dollars is way to expensive, not in my budget and its holiday time, I need to save that for my Christmas present fund.


----------



## JessP (Nov 7, 2012)

I keep trying to place my order but get "there was an unexpected error... refresh the page and try again" etc. Maybe it's a sign I should save my money lol. Going to check back and try again later.


----------



## Shannon28 (Nov 7, 2012)

So tempted to sign up for this one, but I just bought a new pair of boots. I really, really shouldn't. I'll have to live vicariously through all of you.


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Nov 7, 2012)

i keep getting an error no matter how many times i refresh or push for it to go through


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Nov 7, 2012)

It doesn't even have an estimated value. I'd need to see that before I ordered!


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Nov 7, 2012)

Sorry! Thank you for your interest in purchasing our Must Have box. Our ability to place orders is temporarily unavailable. Our team of engineers are working hard to fix the issue, so please check back soon.
​


----------



## SiriusDreamer (Nov 7, 2012)

Sorry, Nikki.. I think I broke it!  It took me a while to get into it.  I did e-mail them to see if there's an alternate way to order, so I'll let you guys know if I get a response to that.


----------



## krisashleigh (Nov 7, 2012)

Oh my goodness, I'm so irritated that it won't let me through to buy one! Also, I have a question. If you order this box, will you get the regular monthly box and this box if you have a subscription as well, or will you just get the luxury box? This is the error message I'm getting, by the way:

Sorry! Thank you for your interest in purchasing our Must Have box. Our ability to place orders is temporarily unavailable. Our team of engineers are working hard to fix the issue, so please check back soon.
​


----------



## doziedoz (Nov 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SiriusDreamer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woohoo, I got one!  It took a few times to refresh the webpage, and a few more times for the order form to go through.  Hopefully there weren't any glitches.  I've always been happy with the must have boxes and I'm really excited to see what kind of goodies this one will have!


 Same, and got the confirmation (luckily only one!). Had to re-input and refresh a few times also- was hoping I wasn't multiple ordering and being charged multiple times, but finally looks okay.

Is this in addition to the Decemeber box?  Hope its amazing!


----------



## CaliMel (Nov 7, 2012)

It just seems to have opened back up. But it's taking a while to process. Hoping it doesn't charge my card a million times lol.


----------



## krisashleigh (Nov 7, 2012)

" Please wait while we process your subscription. This may take a few moments. "

More like forever and counting!


----------



## CaliMel (Nov 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *krisashleigh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> " Please wait while we process your subscription. This may take a few moments. "
> 
> More like forever and counting!


I know right? This is so suspensful! Gagh.


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Nov 7, 2012)

how long did it take for yours to process


----------



## CaliMel (Nov 7, 2012)

Mine's still processing. =(


----------



## liziam (Nov 7, 2012)

Bah! My please wait message has been spinning for ten minutes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## krisashleigh (Nov 7, 2012)

Mine is still processing as well...I hope it's not charging me over and over again. lol


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Nov 7, 2012)

i refreshed and this message is back up

Sorry! Thank you for your interest in purchasing our Must Have box. Our ability to place orders is temporarily unavailable. Our team of engineers are working hard to fix the issue, so please check back soon.
​


----------



## krisashleigh (Nov 7, 2012)

Ugh, this is awful. I really need to go to sleep, but I don't want to miss that box! If it's $100, there must be some great stuff in it.


----------



## CaliMel (Nov 7, 2012)

Ya, mine is still spinning and when I opened the link in a second tab, it gave the error message.

Hopefully we can all get through soon!


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Of course.. I can't resist lol. I clicked submit - now it's taking forever to process. We shall see!


 Same here...it was beach balling for minutes saying the order was processing...then oops...I accidentally closed the window!!!!!

Did you get a confirmation email asap when your order went through? Did it ever go through? Now I am not sure if I purchased the box or not!!!! grrrr....


----------



## JenniferV (Nov 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *krisashleigh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh my goodness, I'm so irritated that it won't let me through to buy one! Also, I have a question. If you order this box, will you get the regular monthly box and this box if you have a subscription as well, or will you just get the luxury box?


 It's a separate box.  My account shows the normal monthly subscription and then this is totally separate.  Shipping date is "TBD".


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Nov 7, 2012)

I dont think its going through. Seems like a server issue -- probably overloaded. Can't log in to my account either. Boo! :/


----------



## JenniferV (Nov 7, 2012)

My confirmation too a few minutes to arrive?  The page crashed when I ordered, but it went through. Here is what my account shows:

RECIPIENT
ORDERED
TYPE
STATUS
NEXT PAYMENT
MANAGE
SUBSCRIPTION: #23114
 
Nov 7, 2012
Luxury Edition
Active
n/a
Shipping
Shipments
Charged
Shipped On
Tracking
Holiday 2012 Luxury Edition
$106.00
Ships in December
TBD


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Nov 7, 2012)

i waited, i never got a confirmation email i am still logged in, but cant place order.


----------



## krisashleigh (Nov 7, 2012)

Thank you very much for answering me.


----------



## CaliMel (Nov 7, 2012)

I can log into my account, but I know it hasn't gone through because it's not shown in my purchases.

Hopefully they fix their servers soon! This is ridiuculous.


----------



## krisashleigh (Nov 7, 2012)

Yeah, my account doesn't have a record for the luxury box, so that's sad. ): Hopefully they fix this, really soon.


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Nov 7, 2012)

why do they wait till so late (like 10pm on the east coast) to release this. i am very confused.


----------



## CaliMel (Nov 7, 2012)

I just got it to go through! I opened a new window and refreshed, and ordered in it and that one went through just fine so I closed the other one.

So don't give up!


----------



## alterkate (Nov 7, 2012)

Just got mine! I've been obsessively refreshing for an hour now. All of a sudden it came up and went through. Merry Christmas to me!


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Nov 7, 2012)

i was just able to place the order!


----------



## cutpiece (Nov 7, 2012)

Up again. Finally got through.


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Nov 7, 2012)

My order went through and I got the confirmation email immediately. Keep trying ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Good luck!


----------



## krisashleigh (Nov 7, 2012)

Your order is complete! Your POPSUGAR Must Have Luxury Edition will be delivered soon. Thank you for ordering our Luxury Edition! We're so excited to share with you our most indulgent Must Have box yet. You will receive a confirmation email shortly, and we'll notify you when your Luxury Edition box is on its way!

YAY! It went through! Try right now guys.


----------



## CaliMel (Nov 7, 2012)

Yay! Congrats everyone.

Between this and my Sephora order today, I'm definitely on a no buy until January for stuff for myself.


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 7, 2012)

Got it! It just went through...seems to be working now!!!! This is sooooo thrilling!


----------



## hardcandi (Nov 7, 2012)

Mine went through perfectly fine! I hope i don't regret this


----------



## musthave (Nov 7, 2012)

I had absolutely NO willpower on this one and instantly caved!  Can't wait to see what Santa brings us!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessP (Nov 7, 2012)

Finally got through! Not going to lie, I'm a little (okay, a lot) nervous about having spent $100 on this - hope its _really_ good!


----------



## CaliMel (Nov 7, 2012)

I know!

The thing is, I really do like the boxes I've gotten so far, and Sept was soooo good.

I already am getting the regular Nov &amp; Dec boxes, so I'm curious to see how this one will differ from those.


----------



## Marshie (Nov 7, 2012)

I wish I could get one. I cannot wait to see what everyone gets!


----------



## wishingwillow (Nov 7, 2012)

I just caved. I hope I don't regret my lack of willpower! I have a trip to Disney I am meant to be planning for.

But, I figure that I always need a last minute gift or too if it feels like a lot with regular Dec box and this one.


----------



## het226 (Nov 7, 2012)

I used Chrome to order (sometimes if website are blocked up, using different browsers helps)...don't ask me why---it just does haha..

I finally got through and was able to order! I hoping this is a larger box than a normal ox - which is pretty big in itself- but for $100.00 I'm expected 4x as much stuff or at least 4x as much in retail cost. ...I've been pretty happy with the past few boxes so I'm looking forward to it! 

What are you ladies hoping to see in the luxury box? I would LOVE some cute home decor or another bag!


----------



## anep21 (Nov 7, 2012)

I know! I'll hang on to it till Christmas and hopefully be in such a good mood that it won't matter!  I will be pretty pissed though if it's items from the regular subscription service.  Keeping my fingers crossed and hoping santa is good to us this year


----------



## CaliMel (Nov 7, 2012)

Ya, I really really hope there is not overlap!
 

I have pretty high expectations, since it's double the price. I would imagine it'll be worth $200 instead of $100?

I mean, hopefully more, but as a base price.


----------



## JessP (Nov 8, 2012)

> I know! The thing is, I really do like the boxes I've gotten so far, and Sept was soooo good. I already am getting the regular Nov &amp; Dec boxes, so I'm curious to see how this one will differ from those.


 Same here! I hope it differs a lot lol! I wonder if they'll ship at the same time?


----------



## ChristinaH (Nov 8, 2012)

So if I order do I get charged immediately?


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Nov 8, 2012)

Caved and just ordered mine - yikes, talk about impulse buy!   Echoing everyone else, this had BETTER be worth it.

Now it's off to figure out which subs I'll be rearranging to fit this in....probably skipping Julep and Beauty Army for December at a minimum, maybe January as well.


----------



## CaliMel (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *WanderlustinWA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Caved and just ordered mine - yikes, talk about impulse buy!   Echoing everyone else, this had BETTER be worth it.
> 
> Now it's off to figure out which subs I'll be rearranging to fit this in....probably skipping Julep and Beauty Army for December at a minimum, maybe January as well.


That's what I'm going to have to do. I don't really want to skip 5 months of Julep, but honestly, I probably should since I already have enough nail polish to literally last me through next year.


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 8, 2012)

What got me was "decadent". That is a box I don't want to miss!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 8, 2012)

this is kind of neat but also a huge gamble i feel like (for me, personally, anyway) -  $100 to not know what im getting at all. their past boxes have looked really impressive though. i'll be keeping my eye on this thread around christmas :]


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> this is kind of neat but also a huge gamble i feel like (for me, personally, anyway) -  $100 to not know what im getting at all. their past boxes have looked really impressive though. i'll be keeping my eye on this thread around christmas :]


 Exactly how I feel. A $100 on a box of unknown products is just too risky for me.


----------



## javagirl87 (Nov 8, 2012)

it's funny because i had the exact opposite reaction to everyone lol. the second i saw how much it was i was like "nope" with no hesitation. then again i'm a poor grad student and $100 pays for a loooot of food.


----------



## tanyamib (Nov 8, 2012)

just ordered mine. hope it is good!


----------



## iPretty949 (Nov 8, 2012)

Ayay! Pfffff. I want to get one but we will be out of the country starting Dec23, wont be back until January! Think think think...


----------



## AliMo (Nov 8, 2012)

Ahhhh!! I want one but I don't know....I wish they would put something up that would say more. $109 with tax.....


----------



## cupcake85bomb (Nov 8, 2012)

that's alot of $$, i want it so bad though


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Nov 8, 2012)

$100 is quite a gamble...though limiting the number of boxes might mean better stuff....I liked 2 out of the 4 boxes sent out so far (not that I'm subscribed but I like to see what's in the boxes to figure out if I want to). $35 seems like a lot to spend on a box normally even though you're suppose to get $100 worth of stuff. The October boxes were valued at more than $35, but I know I would have been disappointed if I had bought it because it wouldn't have been worth the money spent to me as the stuff included just didn't seem all that great. The September box was awesome though and I wish I would have bought that one. I guess if I'm hesitant to gamble $35, I really shouldn't gamble $100 - especially when I didn't see a guarantee on the value of the luxury box. If this box includes $300+ worth of stuff that would be great, but at $100 out of pocket, I kind of want to know what I'm buying. $10 for a box of sample surprises is one thing but $100




I'll probably be jealous looking at all your pictures though, ladies!


----------



## rwoody1234 (Nov 8, 2012)

im beyond addicted to subscription boxes right now! i have been looking at popsugar since the start, and i finally signed up (novembers box will be my first) and now i could not help myself i got the luxury box too! omg i cannot spend anything until after xmas lol. but i cannot wait. i hope it is super awsome and makes everyone wish they signed up too lol j/k a little lol


----------



## meaganS (Nov 8, 2012)

I think this is WAY too much money for me (especially with ZERO teasers).


----------



## BrendaKaye2000 (Nov 8, 2012)

I got one, hope it isn't a mistake!


----------



## rwoody1234 (Nov 8, 2012)

would love if it had a gift certificate for a free pair of tieks! hint hint popsugar hint hint


----------



## ldoctor (Nov 8, 2012)

I ordered mine too! Looking forward to it!


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm in... Order just confirmed!! It's funny because I just had a conversation with my BF that I'm not spending anymore $$$ on beauty boxes once my current subs run out-besides b&amp;b and ipsy of course. Then the email came and I couldn't resist... It's truly an addiction, I need to go to beauty boxes anonymous. Ha ha


----------



## elb622 (Nov 8, 2012)

I got my email last night and jumped right on it.  I had no hesitation at all.  $100 is alot, but that's what a credit card is for I guess....emergencies =)   I've been getting the boxes since August, and I'm just in love with this concept.  I never new about all the subs.  I love, love, love surprises and since I'm a single mom of 2 toddler boys then I have to arrange the surprises for myself. I hope we are all just over the moon with this box come Dec.


----------



## Loladevil (Nov 8, 2012)

I really want to grab one but won't have the extra money until Friday, I'm afraid they'll be sold out by then


----------



## OiiO (Nov 8, 2012)

$100 is roughly my monthly beauty box budget I set for myself, I'm sooo tempted but I think I'll pass on this one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Can't wait to see what everyone is getting, I'll totally have a heart attack if they put designer bags in those boxes or something equally awesome.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Nov 8, 2012)

Ugh so tempted to get this but I just can't spend $100 on it without any inkling as to what it might be. I will live vicariously thru you ladies taking the plunge on it can't wait to see whats in it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JenniferV (Nov 8, 2012)

Okay, I decided to give one away on my blog. I get a lot of referral credits from different monthly subscriptions, so I feel like I should "give back" when I can!  If this isn't okay to mention, tell me okay?


----------



## Kerryliz (Nov 8, 2012)

Oy yuy yuy.... I saw the email in my inbox this morning when I woke up and thought "no way - absolutely not" ....first thing I did when I got to work was sit down at my desk and order it. DAMN YOU POPSUGAR!!!


----------



## Jess Bailey (Nov 8, 2012)

i hesitated. i had internal conflict. i tried to be reasonable and prudent.

i bought one.


----------



## javagirl87 (Nov 8, 2012)

i've been debating making a splurge order on sephora for myself, and I know if I buy this I won't feel like I can do that anymore  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> plus i i don't want to pay for something now that I wont see for almost 2 months. AND i wont even be here the week of christmas. they really shouldn't send it that week.


----------



## Jasmin R Wilson (Nov 8, 2012)

Couldn't help myself.!!My sister sent me the link.Looking forward to this box..This is pretty much Christmas for me..I have gotten August and October PopSugar Boxes...Im thinking that it will be about a $300.00 value...Maybe some jewelry and bath products..They said 'Luxury'..Hopefully some nice makeup..or Gift Certificates..Im optimistic..


----------



## Deenellie (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> it's funny because i had the exact opposite reaction to everyone lol. the second i saw how much it was i was like "nope" with no hesitation. then again i'm a poor grad student and $100 pays for a loooot of food.


  I'm so with you on that!  I sub too much already, although tempting, I just can't do it.  I CAN exercise self control on this one. It's that $100 price that's scared me off!!  And that's great!!


----------



## Deenellie (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oy yuy yuy.... I saw the email in my inbox this morning when I woke up and thought "no way - absolutely not" ....first thing I did when I got to work was sit down at my desk and order it. DAMN YOU POPSUGAR!!!


  Too funny!


----------



## AngiexR (Nov 8, 2012)

I wish I can order this, but I'm moving in December and it's too risky. $100 without even knowing what's in it. I hope it's a great box though and I can't wait to see what you ladies get!


----------



## Playedinloops (Nov 8, 2012)

I have no problem turning down a $100 box. I can buy A LOT for that much money. Of things I want, in colors I want. I think I've developed what they call willpower, lol.


----------



## Kerryliz (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jasmin R Wilson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Couldn't help myself.!!My sister sent me the link.Looking forward to this box..This is pretty much Christmas for me..I have gotten August and October PopSugar Boxes...Im thinking that it will be about a $300.00 value...Maybe some jewelry and bath products..They said 'Luxury'..Hopefully some nice makeup..or Gift Certificates..Im optimistic..


 I'm thinking it should be worth MORE than $300!! Think about it... September's box was worth around $250, and that was just a "regular" box.....


----------



## shadowboxer (Nov 8, 2012)

So, I got the email last night and was not interested at all.  Then, this morning, I read through this thread and I decided to get one.  I just placed my order.  I'm justifying it because yesterday was my birthday and nobody seemed to notice, so this is going to be my birthday gift to myself.


----------



## Playedinloops (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *shadowboxer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, I got the email last night and was not interested at all.  Then, this morning, I read through this thread and I decided to get one.  I just placed my order.  I'm justifying it because yesterday was my birthday and nobody seemed to notice, so this is going to be my birthday gift to myself.


 Happy belated birthday!


----------



## fridaypeach (Nov 8, 2012)

I wasn't going to do it.  And then I read this thread and I thought about things and I was like you know I am single and I should buy myself a Christmas Gift.  I hope it was the right choice.  I really wanted more information though.  Hmmmm.


----------



## elb622 (Nov 8, 2012)

AWW...Happy Belated Birthday!!

 I seem to find that that happens to me too.   BOO!


----------



## OiiO (Nov 8, 2012)

Ohh Happy Birthday shadowboxer!

I really hope this box turns out to be fantastic and totally worth the money &lt;3


----------



## japolina (Nov 8, 2012)

I just ordered one. They said there is only 8 left! 

I hope it is worth it!


----------



## JenniferV (Nov 8, 2012)

How do you see how many are left??


----------



## JessP (Nov 8, 2012)

I wonder if it's sold out now? Where it used to give the number of boxes left (at the top next to the present), it's back to saying "only 1,000 made."


----------



## JenniferV (Nov 8, 2012)

It's still showing that you can order it??  WTF??  Now it says Limited Time Only and nothing about 1,000 boxes.  I am PISSED.  I ended my giveaway early because I feared it would sell out.  PopSugar has ticked me off again.


----------



## jbro2006 (Nov 8, 2012)

I woke up this morning completely certain I was NOT going to order this box - but when I looked and it said "only 8 left" I freaked out and hit the order button!!  Better be worth it because it was SO not in my budget!


----------



## Kerryliz (Nov 8, 2012)

Ladies.... we are TOTALLY being suckered by PopSugar AGAIN! I ordered mine this morning... and around noon I looked at the site again and there were "Only 68 left!" and then apparently there were "Only 8 left!" and then when I came back from lunch there were "Only 1,000 made!" and NOW - there is NOTHING regarding how many are left/how many are made.

Honestly.... they could have at least made a little effort to pretend it wasn't a hoax to get us to buy right away. Maybe have them sell out and then in a week "decide" to make more.

Not cool PopSugar. NOT COOL.


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Nov 8, 2012)

Happy birthday to me! My hubby just suggested I order it for my birthday, so yeah! A surprise that he doesn't need to worry about and I'm fairly sure I will love it!


----------



## RainbowClouds (Nov 8, 2012)

*In case anyone is wondering. I just ordered one and here is my subscription # 277**.I decided after I got the email last night to sleep on it so I didn't order. After my enabler husband say go for it a million times , I just ordered mine. I hope this is a mind blowing box for this price.My birthday is Dec,14th so it will be my late bday present to me.*


----------



## JenniferV (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ladies.... we are TOTALLY being suckered by PopSugar AGAIN! I ordered mine this morning... and around noon I looked at the site again and there were "Only 68 left!" and then apparently there were "Only 8 left!" and then when I came back from lunch there were "Only 1,000 made!" and NOW - there is NOTHING regarding how many are left/how many are made.
> 
> ...


 I know.  I already e-mailed them about how pissed I am.


----------



## Kerryliz (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know.  I already e-mailed them about how pissed I am.


 I'm about to do the same. Please let us know what they say!!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Nov 8, 2012)

Glad I didn't jump on this one. I ordered the regular November box and it better be good or I will cancel immediately. Either they have 1000 or they don't. So not cool.


----------



## AliMo (Nov 8, 2012)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It's still showing that you can order it??  WTF??  Now it says Limited Time Only and nothing about 1,000 boxes.  I am PISSED.  I ended my giveaway early because I feared it would sell out.  PopSugar has ticked me off again.

wow, what is going on!! I step away for an hour and all hell breaks out on this box. I saw that you ended it early (and no win for me) and came on here to see what's going on. I guess we now know why they didn't have more specifics.....so they can change things up even more. I guess they learned from the backlash when they said $150 and then switched to $100 and bag to box. They just put no promises but can't even keep their 1,000 claim!

I was still thinking about ordering, but uhh now maybe I will just hold back for now.


----------



## shammycat (Nov 8, 2012)

I sent a pissed email as well. I'm interested to see how they respond.


----------



## casey anne (Nov 8, 2012)

I have zero will power.  I caved.  My sub #27802.  That can't be right, right??


----------



## Kerryliz (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *shammycat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I sent a pissed email as well. I'm interested to see how they respond.


 Good! I think we all should!! Get the point across that their inconsitancies are unacceptable!!



> Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have zero will power.  I caved.  My sub #27802.  That can't be right, right??


 I ordered mine around 9 am and was #26677 ...they might just be random, or may not have started from 0, but honestly, I wouldn't be the least bit suprised if they really are selling over 27,000 when they claimed they only were making 1,000!


----------



## casey anne (Nov 8, 2012)

Now on the site it says "356 left"


----------



## classybroad (Nov 8, 2012)

354 left I caved I am such a sucker and have no willpower with any sort of money.


----------



## casey anne (Nov 8, 2012)

Thank god for this discussion cause I'm not sure I can tell my hubby I just purchased this!!


----------



## prachisrk (Nov 8, 2012)

OMG I CAVED TOO! Lol i hope this is good. I'm gonna need to cancel a few other subscriptions lol.



> Originally Posted by *classybroad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 354 left I caved I am such a sucker and have no willpower with any sort of money.


----------



## classybroad (Nov 8, 2012)

I can't believe I spent $100 on a mystery box. Thank GOD my bank account is separate from my husbands. Honestly though, I never get good gifts for any holiday so I guess this is one of the gifts to myself this year.


----------



## AliMo (Nov 8, 2012)

It might be a glitch with their system. Last night when I was on google, the description under must have luxury said it was sold out (and this was a little bit after midnight pacific time),when it obviously was not. It also said something about oh we will have future luxury boxes, so don't worry and you can still get our regular boxes. So they must have canned messages written out and maybe they sent those out prematurely? But maybe I'm just being optimistic.


----------



## JenniferV (Nov 8, 2012)

After these 300'ish boxes are gone, I seriously hope they don't over more!  Because now I was forced to buy two boxes to giveaway on my blog because I left like a jerk for ending the first one early because OMG there were only 40 boxes LEFT!


----------



## casey anne (Nov 8, 2012)

I'd like the new iphone 5 in my luxury box 



 and a pair of Frye boots please.  And a Visa $100 giftcard to pay for this splurge of a box.


----------



## Christy327 (Nov 8, 2012)

I really hope it's worth it since I so am not telling my boyfriend that I ordered this box.  He already thinks my box obssession is out of control because my kids also got a monthly box from Kiwicrate so I had to cut back a lot and got just Popsugar and Ipsy for me...which is still good buys.  When can we expect spoilers at least?


----------



## Kerryliz (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AliMo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It might be a glitch with their system. Last night when I was on google, the description under must have luxury said it was sold out (and this was a little bit after midnight pacific time),when it obviously was not. It also said something about oh we will have future luxury boxes, so don't worry and you can still get our regular boxes. So they must have canned messages written out and maybe they sent those out prematurely? But maybe I'm just being optimistic.


 I'm more inclined to beleive that the original 1,000 really sold out last night, and they've been adding more and putting up a bogus countdown to encourage more people to buy right away. If you read their terms and conditions it basically says that they can say whatever they want whenever they want and change anything they want at any time without notice. I call BS.


----------



## prachisrk (Nov 8, 2012)

Hehe I know! It better be damn good....lol I feel like we enable each other. I would totally not buy it on my own but once I saw others getting it, i caved!


----------



## Hellocat4 (Nov 8, 2012)

I wish I had the extra $, I would join you all! We will be tight for another couple weeks though.


----------



## jamiestarlynn (Nov 8, 2012)

You ladies are great. I am glad I have people to relate to in this subscription box addiction.





It's all marketing. We do this in our industry. We call it "creating urgency". "Hi Miss Jones, no we only have 1 bedroom left for $500/mo you better get down there fast! It's first come first serve and I have two other people coming to look at it right now!"

I ordered it because I love the box. It always has AWESOME products and it's just fun to get something in the mail that isn't a bill. haha!

Not sure if someone already answered, but I am assuming this box is in addition to the regular Dec. box? It would have to be?


----------



## CaliMel (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AliMo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It might be a glitch with their system. Last night when I was on google, the description under must have luxury said it was sold out (and this was a little bit after midnight pacific time),when it obviously was not. It also said something about oh we will have future luxury boxes, so don't worry and you can still get our regular boxes. So they must have canned messages written out and maybe they sent those out prematurely? But maybe I'm just being optimistic.


That's what I saw as well. with all the server issues they were having, their site probably glitched out. Also, I'm sure some of the orders that went through probably didn't once they actually charged the card. So there were probably some that got returned back into the pool of boxes after that too.

I don't really get why people are getting angry about it, it's better to give places the benefit of the doubt first than jumping right into angry mode about it all. It's frustrating, but it happens.

I am really really curious to see what exactly will be included though!


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 8, 2012)

So excited, I convinced my best friend to buy it for me for the holidays!! I'm so excited!!


----------



## prachisrk (Nov 8, 2012)

Yeah because they have been selling December boxes on their site. Can't wait!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *jamiestarlynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

You ladies are great. I am glad I have people to relate to in this subscription box addiction.






It's all marketing. We do this in our industry. We call it "creating urgency". "Hi Miss Jones, no we only have 1 bedroom left for $500/mo you better get down there fast! It's first come first serve and I have two other people coming to look at it right now!"

I ordered it because I love the box. It always has AWESOME products and it's just fun to get something in the mail that isn't a bill. haha!

Not sure if someone already answered, but I am assuming this box is in addition to the regular Dec. box? It would have to be?


----------



## JenniferV (Nov 8, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 8, 2012)

for some reason i can't quote right now but ANYWAY, the wording of that email definitely seems to imply that they did make it more than 1000 boxes, that's just my personal opinion based on the the way it's written.


----------



## krisashleigh (Nov 8, 2012)

186 Boxes Left!

Hmm, after I read these posts I'm unsure if that's really how many are left or not. I sure hope the value of this box is amazing, because $100 is a lot for a box I know nothing about. Maybe once they're all sold out they'll come out with teasers and hints?


----------



## page5 (Nov 8, 2012)

Wow, I'm surprised how many people have signed up for this. $100 is too much for me for unknown box contents. I can't wait to see what everyone gets. I hope it is awesome!


----------



## wishinstar777 (Nov 8, 2012)

I just entered your giveaway! You are so awesome for doing this!



> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They e-mailed me back:
> 
> ...


----------



## AliMo (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm thinking about dropping 3 months of Popsugar for the luxury edition....I don't know and clock is ticking since only 156 left.


----------



## LyndaV (Nov 8, 2012)

ShadowBoxer...good choice!  Take care of yourself and Happy Belated Birthday!


----------



## alliekers (Nov 8, 2012)

I just ordered mine. Haven't been disappointed by a box of theirs yet so I have faith that the $100 will be well worth it. As of right now, the site says there is only 126 left!


----------



## Moonittude (Nov 8, 2012)

I really want it, but I'd be spending December's entire fun budget. I'm sad! *creys* First world problems!
 

Edited to add: I did a quick tarot reading regarding this matter. I asked if I should get it, and the cards advised me to be frugal, practical and responsible. (In other words, "no." So, being me, I asked if the contents of the box would be really cool. It said that I would be disappointed in it, and poor. lol! That doesn't mean you guys won't love it. But, that was such a straight-forward answer, I must abide.


----------



## AliMo (Nov 8, 2012)

I've decided to not order. I was minutes from ordering and wanting to cancel November to pay for part of it. But I noticed that it had already been in process mode and they seemed to have changed their FAQs regarding it. However, it says that you can cancel before 15 days before the month ends and in another section it says they start billing on the 7th (which I believe is a new thing they just added on but I might be wrong). Since I am unclear as to whether I will be able to cancel November, I am not going to do the luxury. I also don't like the way they keep changing things on us even though I have been giving them a benefit of a doubt.  I emailed popsugar and hope they can cancel November for me.


----------



## alliekers (Nov 8, 2012)

Only 78 left! I'm so wrong for monitoring this but I don't want anyone on here who's considering it to miss out and regret it.


----------



## krisashleigh (Nov 8, 2012)

56 Boxes left now. If you're on the fence about the box, now is the time to decide.


----------



## rwoody1234 (Nov 8, 2012)

36 left i wonder how long they are going to last. im glad i ordered its a lot a money, but im working on xmas so its my reward lol (im great at rationalizing things)... it better be crazy awesome!


----------



## rwoody1234 (Nov 8, 2012)

28


----------



## MyriadVoices (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *elb622* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my email last night and jumped right on it.  I had no hesitation at all.  *$100 is alot, but that's what a credit card is for I guess....emergencies =)   *I've been getting the boxes since August, and I'm just in love with this concept.  I never new about all the subs.  I love, love, love surprises and since I'm a single mom of 2 toddler boys then I have to arrange the surprises for myself. I hope we are all just over the moon with this box come Dec.


 HAHAH I love this line of thinking!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MyriadVoices (Nov 8, 2012)

OMG I just let myself buy that stupid Luxury Box. I tried to reason with myself, but it was so easy to click and it already had my credit card information and... I decided earlier not to buy a $100 pair of boots, so I felt like I had an extra $100 to spend... I need help. OMG THIS IS CRAZY!


----------



## rwoody1234 (Nov 8, 2012)

5


----------



## rwoody1234 (Nov 8, 2012)

all gone... damn that was fast


----------



## CaliMel (Nov 8, 2012)

I figure that we will get at least that much back, and quite honestly, I can use some of it for gifts, or just swap with people if I don't like it.

Normally I would not spend $100 on a mystery box. If this was birchbox, myglam or even Julep offering a mystery box for that price I would not have been tempted in the least, because I just don't think their boxes are on the same level for the most part.

Popsugar has sent me high end stuff and I have loved the assortment so far. Plus I feel like with their klout and connections to the entertainment industry they can get better products and more on trend/fresher things than the other companies can.

It's kind of nuts to have bought a mystery box for that price, but I just got about that much for my birthday so I figure it's my birthday present to myself.


----------



## Eleda (Nov 9, 2012)

Just read on Geeksugar:

"The box will be full of some of our favorite products from fashion, beauty, and home this season." "We have more surprises in store, so stay tuned . . ."

0_0 Please no more surprises, people are getting broke here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessP (Nov 9, 2012)

> Just read on Geeksugar: "The box will be full of some of our favorite products from fashion, beauty, and home this season." "We have more surprises in store, so stay tuned . . ." 0_0 Please no more surprises, people are getting broke here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Lol no joke! I can't afford any other kind of box and/or surprise after splurging on this one!


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 9, 2012)

Ugh! It's getting tempting! Nope, not going to do it... not going to do it. IMATS, think IMATS. January... must save for IMATS.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Nov 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I figure that we will get at least that much back, and quite honestly, I can use some of it for gifts, or just swap with people if I don't like it.
> 
> ...


 True... you are making me feel less crazy; thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I think I was drunk on my currently-a-bit-cuckoo pregnancy hormones. Well, I'm blaming it on that, at least.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Nov 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 0_0 Please no more surprises, people are getting broke here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 RIGHT??!!!


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Nov 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know.  I already e-mailed them about how pissed I am.


Let me know what they say!


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Nov 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AliMo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> wow, what is going on!! I step away for an hour and all hell breaks out on this box. I saw that you ended it early (and no win for me) and came on here to see what's going on. I guess we now know why they didn't have more specifics.....so they can change things up even more. I guess they learned from the backlash when they said $150 and then switched to $100 and bag to box. They just put no promises but can't even keep their 1,000 claim!
> ...


whats this about 150, and bag. fill me in please?


----------



## Moonittude (Nov 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> RIGHT??!!!





> Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just read on Geeksugar:
> 
> ...


Thank God they didn't do this when I was on steroids. I had zero impulse control that week! I am truly envious of those of you who are getting one. I can't wait to live vicariously through you all. Maybe they'll offer another one in March after I get birthday money. I was going to use it to subscribe to their regular monthly boxes, but I guess I don't need money that badly, for other things, ever...

"Fashion Beauty and Home" I hope they send them soon, so I can get my jealousy over with quickly.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Eleda (Nov 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> True... you are making me feel less crazy; thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


 Aww, congratulations on the soon arriving bundle of joy! My pregnancy and delivery were crazy, but I remember these times with such warmth (when I have time, between my lil one and popsugar craze you know....lol!)


----------



## AliMo (Nov 9, 2012)

> whats this about 150, and bag. fill me in please?


 When they started the subscription, they advertised each month being worth at least $150 and would include a bag. At some point after people ordered, they changed it to $100 and no bag. Subscribers did not appreciate the switch and many emailed popsugar to let them know.


----------



## celicacutie (Nov 9, 2012)

I missed out and now I'm super bummed. Tried placing the order several times and it never went through.

If anyone has an extra box, or changes their mind, let me know!


----------



## Kerryliz (Nov 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV*
> 
> They e-mailed me back:
> 
> ...


----------



## fridaypeach (Nov 9, 2012)

Same email as well.


----------



## wldflowur13 (Nov 9, 2012)

Ohmygosh!!! I was offline for 2 day and completely missed this! I neer even received an email even though I subscribe to the regular box. Congrads to everyone that got one. I'm so bummed that I missed it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If anyone bought the box and is having second thoughts/buyers remorse I'd be interested in buying it from you for the full cost.


----------



## celicacutie (Nov 9, 2012)

Rats...my order never went through as suspected.

_Thank you so much for your email. I am so sorry, but it looks like your order did not go through. You are still set to receive a December Box, however, and we have been working hard to ensure that it is very special! If you have any further questions or concerns please don't hesitate to contact us._

_Have a wonderful day!
POPSUGAR Support_

Wish they would just open it back up with 100 boxes!


----------



## AngelinaMomof2 (Nov 9, 2012)

You know i was going to sign up for the Luxury Edition box but i decided since there were no hints, no values and really no information besides saying it was their most luxury box yet i figured i was happy with my 3 month subscription. Plus it really turned me off when they said 1,000 boxes made then it kept changing and it was really deceitful.  Hey girls I went to Macy's online(one day sale today) and bought myself a Fossil wallet, a Guess handbag and two DKNY shirts which all came to $100. I gave myself true luxury with items i needed and wanted and LOVE!!! No gimmicks, no tricks just great stuff!! All had a value of $300 or more. Trust me we can all live without what is in that box so do not feel bad if you missed out on this one. These companies rely on the addiction we feel as consumers and how badly some of us need that element of surprise in our lives. Seriously we will do fine without it. Hope this helps the ones who feel bad they did not get one. I chose not to. I'm glad i did. Now go buy yourselves a handbag!! ha ha. Happy Holidays!!!!


----------



## Kerryliz (Nov 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngelinaMomof2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You know i was going to sign up for the Luxury Edition box but i decided since there were no hints, no values and really no information besides saying it was their most luxury box yet i figured i was happy with my 3 month subscription. Plus it really turned me off when they said 1,000 boxes made then it kept changing and it was really deceitful.  Hey girls I went to Macy's online(one day sale today) and bought myself a Fossil wallet, a Guess handbag and two DKNY shirts which all came to $100. I gave myself true luxury with items i needed and wanted and LOVE!!! No gimmicks, no tricks just great stuff!! All had a value of $300 or more. Trust me we can all live without what is in that box so do not feel bad if you missed out on this one. These companies rely on the addiction we feel as consumers and how badly some of us need that element of surprise in our lives. Seriously we will do fine without it. Hope this helps the ones who feel bad they did not get one. I chose not to. I'm glad i did. Now go buy yourselves a handbag!! ha ha. Happy Holidays!!!!


 
Hahaha good for you! We may need you to start a subscription addiction support group for us weaklings  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## classybroad (Nov 9, 2012)

I hope this box is good because I went to Target today and spent $0 on myself. First time ever. I told my hubby about the box and lucky for me he just rolled his eyes.


----------



## Jacinta (Nov 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngelinaMomof2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You know i was going to sign up for the Luxury Edition box but i decided since there were no hints, no values and really no information besides saying it was their most luxury box yet i figured i was happy with my 3 month subscription. Plus it really turned me off when they said 1,000 boxes made then it kept changing and it was really deceitful.  Hey girls I went to Macy's online(one day sale today) and bought myself a Fossil wallet, a Guess handbag and two DKNY shirts which all came to $100. I gave myself true luxury with items i needed and wanted and LOVE!!! No gimmicks, no tricks just great stuff!! All had a value of $300 or more. Trust me we can all live without what is in that box so do not feel bad if you missed out on this one. These companies rely on the addiction we feel as consumers and how badly some of us need that element of surprise in our lives. Seriously we will do fine without it. Hope this helps the ones who feel bad they did not get one. I chose not to. I'm glad i did. Now go buy yourselves a handbag!! ha ha. Happy Holidays!!!!


 Great point.  This actually gave me an idea, though.  We should do $100 gift boxes and trade them with each other!  Lol.  Just kidding (could you imagine not actually getting that $100 box?) but I bet we could come up with some pretty creative boxes ourselves!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mirandamanda (Nov 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jacinta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Great point.  This actually gave me an idea, though.  We should do $100 gift boxes and trade them with each other!  Lol.  Just kidding (could you imagine not actually getting that $100 box?) but I bet we could come up with some pretty creative boxes ourselves!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm totally down for a Secret Santa exchange!!!


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Nov 10, 2012)

On the website it now says that the December luxury boxes are sold out, but that they plan to have more in the coming year.  This gives me hope that I made the right choice in buying, because if they want to sucker people into spending $100 on future boxes the kick-off one should be awesome!


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *WanderlustinWA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On the website it now says that the December luxury boxes are sold out, but that they plan to have more in the coming year.  This gives me hope that I made the right choice in buying, because if they want to sucker people into spending $100 on future boxes the kick-off one should be awesome!


 Love it! And I totally agree with your logic! I am really looking forward to this box. I just signed up for PopSugar in general about a month ago. My first box is the November box. Do you happen to know when they usually ship?


----------



## MyriadVoices (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *WanderlustinWA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On the website it now says that the December luxury boxes are sold out, but that they plan to have more in the coming year.  This gives me hope that I made the right choice in buying, because if they want to sucker people into spending $100 on future boxes the kick-off one should be awesome!


Yay!!! I was thinking kind of the same thing! I was never one to gamble, but after seeing what the regular boxes are like, this will have to be good! I just hope it's my kind of good.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kitnmitns (Nov 12, 2012)

Oh my gosh! I just checked and it says the Lux box is shipping


----------



## kitnmitns (Nov 12, 2012)

ps- Don't know if I am reading into it though...


----------



## JenniferV (Nov 12, 2012)

My account says "Ships in December".


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Nov 12, 2012)

Mine says ships in dec as well but that my nov box is now on its way with tracking


----------



## kitnmitns (Nov 12, 2012)

Sorry about that, I got read the page wrong :-(  My Nov still has no tracking too....


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sorry about that, I got read the page wrong :-(  My Nov still has no tracking too....


 Its ok i think you were just excited!! lol My tracking just poped up today on my account, hope yours shows up soon.


----------



## kitnmitns (Nov 12, 2012)

Yes I totally was




Kinda hoping that one of the surprises would be that it would come early  This box makes me silly excited


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes I totally was
> 
> ...


 lol when i saw you post that my heart started to flutter with exitement!


----------



## AngelinaMomof2 (Nov 13, 2012)

I know i feel the same way. I love the element of surprise and us women deserve that but $100 was easy to pass on with no extra hints. It concerned me ha ha ha.

Secret Santa im down for it !!!!!


----------



## Lola Jean (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi ladies!  I'm new!  I've enjoyed reading your discussions about Popsugar and finally had to join because I'm just as crazy obssesed as you are!  I unfortunately missed out on the luxury box due to the website freaking out, but cannot wait to live vicariously through your boxes when they arrive!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Nov 14, 2012)

Yeah but their track record on inaugural boxes is not good!



> Originally Posted by *WanderlustinWA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On the website it now says that the December luxury boxes are sold out, but that they plan to have more in the coming year.  This gives me hope that I made the right choice in buying, because if they want to sucker people into spending $100 on future boxes the kick-off one should be awesome!


----------



## Kerryliz (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah but their track record on inaugural boxes is not good!


 Ugh... you are SO right. Still optimistic though!!


----------



## casey anne (Nov 14, 2012)

Maybe the luxury box will include some of these??  http://www.popsugar.com/Holiday-Gift-Guide-2012-25679103


----------



## japolina (Nov 14, 2012)

Have they ever mentioned something on the site and then it was in the box?


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 14, 2012)

Something tells me the box will contain something cashmere...probably gloves. It's just a feeling....it's not a spoiler.


----------



## JessP (Nov 14, 2012)

> Have they ever mentioned something on the site and then it was in the box?Â


 Not that I can recall - in past threads we've compared some of the lists on their site and didn't see any correlation. Maybe it will be a different case for the Lux Edition, though - we shall see!


----------



## JessP (Nov 14, 2012)

> Something tells me the box will contain something cashmere...probably gloves. It's just a feeling....it's not a spoiler.


 If that's the case, my mom back home in Michigan will be getting a lovely gift lol. Don't have much need for gloves here is SoCal, though I certainly appreciate the luxury of cashmere ones  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bsugar (Nov 14, 2012)

POPSUGAR Luxury Edition For Him just launched.  I thought I would post it here before everyone finds out.

referral link deleted per Terms of Service


----------



## Eleda (Nov 14, 2012)

OMG I just went to check my shipping and saw this!


----------



## Christy327 (Nov 14, 2012)

When did this post? The mens is already sold out?


----------



## alliekers (Nov 14, 2012)

As of right now it says there are 992 left.


----------



## Eleda (Nov 14, 2012)

I wish there would be any hints to what kind of products they included - my hubby is very picky  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christy327 (Nov 14, 2012)

I would be more inclined to buy the men's one if it was customizable...kinda regretting the luxury box only because its not customizable but still eagerly waiting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christy327 (Nov 14, 2012)

So's my other half...i did the birchbox for men's and i was more excited than he was and he was like oh ok...


----------



## iPretty949 (Nov 14, 2012)

Popsugartvbella posted this in YT. IDK if any of these will be added in the box, but they do have nice holiday picks!!


----------



## AliMo (Nov 15, 2012)

mistake, nothing to see here....wrote before reading....cannot wait to see what you guys get.


----------



## kitnmitns (Nov 15, 2012)

OH my gosh!  They are teasing us!


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If that's the case, my mom back home in Michigan will be getting a lovely gift lol. Don't have much need for gloves here is SoCal, though I certainly appreciate the luxury of cashmere ones


 Great point. Cashmere gloves would probably not be very welcome by the southern half of their subscribers. Though I wear gloves in Fla during the winter! Hopefully they are smart about it, and make it a cashmere throw.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CaliMel (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Popsugartvbella posted this in YT. IDK if any of these will be added in the box, but they do have nice holiday picks!!


 
nice stuff!

I bet the nail polish will most likely be included, since it's not super expensive, and it has a wow factor to it.

I'm sooooo stoked to see what is in the next months regular box and the luxury edition! I know i keep saying that, but this box is my favorite.


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Christy327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So's my other half...i did the birchbox for men's and i was more excited than he was and he was like oh ok...


 I gotta say I don't think the Luxe Box for men will sell out that quickly. Or at all. Guys don't care about this the way we do. And I think most women will be too ambivalent to buy it as a gift without having any clue to it's contents. Or any past box to compare it too. Strange marketing move in my opinion.


----------



## JessP (Nov 15, 2012)

> Great point. Cashmere gloves would probably not be very welcome by the southern half of their subscribers. Though I wear gloves in Fla during the winter! Hopefully they are smart about it, and make it a cashmere throw.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Oh my goodness, that would be awesome! I could totally get on board with a cashmere throw  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessP (Nov 15, 2012)

> nice stuff! I bet the nail polish will most likely be included, since it's not super expensive, and it has a wow factor to it. I'm sooooo stoked to see what is in the next months regular box and the luxury edition! I know i keep saying that, but this box is my favorite.


 I was thinking the same about the nail polish - I liked how it looked with that red polish she was wearing. I'd love to try it!


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> nice stuff!
> ...


 We need the 18k nail polish top coat and those zillion Make Up Forever eyeliners! OMG


----------



## iPretty949 (Nov 15, 2012)

> I gotta say I don't think the Luxe Box for men will sell out that quickly. Or at all. Guys don't care about this the way we do. And I think most women will be too ambivalent to buy it as a gift without having any clue to it's contents. Or any past box to compare it too. Strange marketing move in my opinion.Â


 I agree. Last time i checked, 3hours ago, it was like more than 970 available. It would be a nice present but for me, i think guys prefer something more specific. I tried to sign my hubby up for a birchbox and he straightforwardedly declined. I thought of this one too but he already has one in his wishlist id rather save for.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kitnmitns (Nov 15, 2012)

They are gonna have to give out some clues if they want me to shell out for a mystery box for my boyfriend.  I know they love the mystery but I have no way of knowing if any of the stuff would actually make him happy.


----------



## shammycat (Nov 15, 2012)

I would die if they included The OPI Gold top coat. It's the one thing I haven't been able to justify buying for myself.


----------



## cmello (Nov 15, 2012)

I agree all the products in that video look amazing and that nail polish would be great for xmas parties.  Not sure i need that many eyeliners but it would be a fantastic gift . Can't wait for my Lux Box!!


----------



## Dalisay (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *shammycat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would die if they included The OPI Gold top coat. It's the one thing I haven't been able to justify buying for myself.


 Maybe they will. I saw it on sale at Sephora.com: http://www.sephora.com/it-s-real-18k-gold-top-coat-P311140

It's like how the benefit from the september box was on sale at sephora at the same time they sent it out.


----------



## Honicakes (Nov 15, 2012)

Looks like they just announced a Men's luxury box.  I am intrigued.  But never having seen even a monthly Mens box from them I don't know if I want to risk $100 on it.  Any one else wary?


----------



## lolitam (Nov 15, 2012)

I noticed the Mens luxury boxes were going slow BUT they just sent an email out within the last hour and now they are moving a lot faster.

890 left

I claimed one last night... guess I'm a sucker, but I am looking forward to wrapping up my own luxury box and my guy's and having us open them together on Christmas.  I HOPE I can remain unspoiled, but I have such little willpower when it comes to spoilers!!!


----------



## Deenellie (Nov 15, 2012)

Now there's a Limited Luxury Edition box for men! What!


----------



## Kerryliz (Nov 15, 2012)

Yeahhh.... don't think the Luxury Men's box was such a good move for PopSugar... No hints, and no previous "non-luxury" boxes to base our decisions off of? No thank you!

On the other hand, if they came out with a monthly subscription box for men I would be totally into it! I subscribed my BF to Birchbox for men, and he likes it... but personally I think sample sizes are annoying and just create clutter, so a PopSugar full sized product box for men would be awesome!


----------



## Eleda (Nov 15, 2012)

I hope it goes on sale, like 50% off hehe Then may be...


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree. Last time i checked, 3hours ago, it was like more than 970 available. It would be a nice present but for me, i think guys prefer something more specific. I tried to sign my hubby up for a birchbox and he straightforwardedly declined. I thought of this one too but he already has one in his wishlist id rather save for.


 Your husbands reaction is probably really common. Guys are so much fussier than women when it comes to the products they use. They don't get how we love to experiment and sample a ton of stuff. And they totally don't get the whole surprise factor!!!  Btw,.a day later and they still have 640 boxes left.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PBandJilly (Nov 16, 2012)

> Yeahhh.... don't think the Luxury Men's box was such a good move for PopSugar... No hints, and no previous "non-luxury" boxes to base our decisions off of? No thank you! On the other hand, if they came out with a monthly subscription box for men I would be totally into it! I subscribed my BF to Birchbox for men, and he likes it... but personally I think sample sizes are annoying and just create clutter, so a PopSugar full sized product box for men would be awesome!


 A monthly men's popsugar box would be awesome! I asked my bf if he wanted me to subscribe him to birchbox man but he took a look at the previous boxes and just wasn't into it.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PBandJilly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A monthly men's popsugar box would be awesome! I asked my bf if he wanted me to subscribe him to birchbox man but he took a look at the previous boxes and just wasn't into it.


 From what I've seen of The Fancy's subscription box, that's pretty much what it is, except there are a few different categories (men's, women's, media, home, and gadgets, if I recall correctly) to choose from.


----------



## StellaSunshine (Nov 17, 2012)

I hope we do get the gold flecks topcoat.  It's so cool, yet not something I would splurge on for myself.


----------



## jewlsher (Nov 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Your husbands reaction is probably really common. Guys are so much fussier than women when it comes to the products they use. They don't get how we love to experiment and sample a ton of stuff. And they totally don't get the whole surprise factor!!!  Btw,.a day later and they still have 640 boxes left.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Lol I totally agree. Today I showed my husband this new soap bar I got and asked him if he wants to try it out and he just said to me, "Can you stop trying out so many different products on your body and face and just stick to one?" He's said this to me before because he thinks it's not good to try out so many different products like it'll not be good for your face or body or something. I just told him, it's good to try out new things so you know what's good for you and what's not and if you'll like it or not. He just shook his head. Lol men just don't get us women. haha


----------



## DiorAdora (Nov 25, 2012)

It's def not good haha I have been trying to behave and neatly stack things up and have a monthly focus on products! I go thru all my products but do map it out for this reason. But I love all my products it's so hard not to at times


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 26, 2012)

LOL.

In college, I used to live with nine (yes, nine) boys between the ages of 19 and 25. They would roll their eyes at my incessant products and buy their same shampoo and Axe body wash....

But guess whose pretty girly soaps, scrubs, deep conditioners and moisturizers were constantly running out while the various man products remained untouched for months? Mmhmm.


----------



## shandimessmer (Nov 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL.
> 
> ...


HAHAHAH. My boyfriend has given up pretending and is actually starting to enjoy helping me pick out the scents at Bath and Body Works now It just took some time


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 26, 2012)

I always liked getting mocked for my handsoap collection, all the while catching a whiff of my conditioner in someone's beard.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MyriadVoices (Nov 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL.
> 
> ...


 


> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I always liked getting mocked for my handsoap collection, all the while catching a whiff of my conditioner in someone's beard.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 
HAHA nice.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *shandimessmer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> HAHAHAH. My boyfriend has given up pretending and is actually starting to enjoy helping me pick out the scents at Bath and Body Works now It just took some time


 I work for B&amp;BW, we actually have a lot of male customers who use the signature scents (not necessarily the ones designated for men either).


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Nov 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I work for B&amp;BW, we actually have a lot of male customers who use the signature scents (not necessarily the ones designated for men either).


 my boyfriend wears and buys the girly scents for himself from b&amp;bw


----------



## StellaSunshine (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *shandimessmer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> HAHAHAH. My boyfriend has given up pretending and is actually starting to enjoy helping me pick out the scents at Bath and Body Works now It just took some time


 LOL!  I caught my naughty hubby going to the closet where I keep the Philosophy 3 in 1's and ripping the seals off to smell the scents when he was looking for another shower gel for the master bath.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Nikki Apostolou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my boyfriend wears and buys the girly scents for himself from b&amp;bw


 He's in good company, lots of men do.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 27, 2012)

Btw, 2 weeks later there is still over 200 "man" boxes left......


----------



## PBandJilly (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Btw, 2 weeks later there is still over 200 "man" boxes left......


 I noticed that too. I'm wondering if they will even sell out before they ship.


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> He's in good company, lots of men do.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 the man sometimes smells better then i do!! lol


----------



## kitnmitns (Nov 27, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/user/popsugartvbella?feature=watch

Another teaser...they are killing me with this stuff!


----------



## kitnmitns (Nov 27, 2012)

Speaking of luxury items, I have gotten some special offers that I do not know what to do with because they are a little high end.  I have a $50 off Tieks coupons, one for Juil, etc.  I do not know anyone who would drop the cash for that stuff either but I hate for them to go to waste. Any of you come up with a creative way of handling this?


----------



## SiriusDreamer (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/popsugartvbella?feature=watch
> 
> Another teaser...they are killing me with this stuff!


 Wow, any of this stuff would be awesome to get!  I don't know about y'all, but the ladies in this video really remind me of an SNL skit with the ladies who talk in rehearsed monotone excitement on the radio, lol.  I love PopSugar, but the video had me giggling a little.


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/popsugartvbella?feature=watch
> 
> Another teaser...they are killing me with this stuff!


 Wow...I would love to find some of these in the luxury box. I cannot wait!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Nov 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SiriusDreamer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow, any of this stuff would be awesome to get!  I don't know about y'all, but the ladies in this video really remind me of an SNL skit with the ladies who talk in rehearsed monotone excitement on the radio, lol.  I love PopSugar, but the video had me giggling a little.


Yeah... it was very HSN or high school video project hehe.

I wasn't terribly thrilled with any of those items. I am starting to get nervous about the luxury mystery! December will be my first box with Popsugar (and I purchased the luxury box as well); do they typically put out any hints or spoilers like some other subs do?


----------



## meaganola (Nov 28, 2012)

> Yeah... it was very HSN or high school video project hehe. I wasn't terribly thrilled with any of those items. I am starting to get nervous about the luxury mystery! December will be my first box with Popsugar (and I purchased the luxury box as well); do they typically put out any hints or spoilers like some other subs do?


 The thing about thinking these are potential spoilers is that I don't think *any* of the boxes have had anything from those videos. There was an instance where they had a video with a contest at the end that showed the entire box, but that was just the one time. No spoilers, no hints. We don't even get the theme until the boxes land, if then.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 28, 2012)

Ugh, on my phone, so I can't edit my post. That video. The host (Kirby?) seemed *very* unused to wearing red lipstick. She seemed hyperaware of the potential of getting some on her teeth, to the point where I was distracted. Her makeup just seemed really overdone overall.


----------



## AliMo (Nov 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SiriusDreamer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow, any of this stuff would be awesome to get!  I don't know about y'all, but the ladies in this video really remind me of an SNL skit with the ladies who talk in rehearsed monotone excitement on the radio, lol.  I love PopSugar, but the video had me giggling a little.


I couldn't help giggling too. I couldn't even watch the whole thing after about the third person came on because I started to feel as uncomfortable as they were making the video. I did appreciate that they have the new Asian editor that seems to have monolids, which means they will show me how to put eye make-up on for monolids. I think this video made the youtube beauty "gurus" and QVC hosts seem really really good. So obvious who is a natural and who isn't.


----------



## kitnmitns (Nov 28, 2012)

FYI from Popsugar CS
"The standard Must Have box will be shipped in early December and the Luxury boxes will be shipped soon after and arrive by December 24th at the latest"


----------



## fate (Nov 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> FYI from Popsugar CS
> 
> "The standard Must Have box will be shipped in early December and the Luxury boxes will be shipped soon after and arrive by December 24th at the latest"


AHH! How exciting!




Early December is very soon!


----------



## SubJunkie (Nov 29, 2012)

One quick question will we be getting two boxes this month...a luxury one and a regular one...or did the luxury replace the regular one.


----------



## fate (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SubJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> One quick question will we be getting two boxes this month...a luxury one and a regular one...or did the luxury replace the regular one.


 It's two separate boxes. The luxury one is a one time purchase.


----------



## SubJunkie (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *fate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's two separate boxes. The luxury one is a one time purchase.


 Oh okay at first I thought we were opting in to receive the luxury box instead of the regular box. Thanks!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ugh, on my phone, so I can't edit my post. That video. The host (Kirby?) seemed *very* unused to wearing red lipstick. She seemed hyperaware of the potential of getting some on her teeth,* to the point where I was distracted. Her makeup just seemed really overdone overall.*


 AGREE!! I didn't listen to half of what she said because I was wondering how she could hold her eyelids up under all that black. She should have maybe done a thinner liner to balance out the powerful red lips.

I liked her hair, though.


----------



## DiorAdora (Nov 29, 2012)

Def the red dress and red lipstick and dark liner her where way to much for a holiday party I love how she gives these tips and really doesn't apply them well! That is what makes me giggle!


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PBandJilly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I noticed that too. I'm wondering if they will even sell out before they ship.


 Interesting to find out. I was surprised at what a bad idea it was when they announced it. Men don't love this kind of thing, and there were no spoilers, and no precedent set from previous boxes...all at a $100 dollar price tag during a recession.

Btw, 212 boxes left.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wldflowur13 (Nov 30, 2012)

I was so bummed to miss out on getting this box. If anyone has changed their mind about wanting it I'd love to buy it from you. I can PayPal $135 for the complete box. Is anyone interested?


----------



## iPretty949 (Nov 30, 2012)

Now I feel sad for not buying it.


----------



## Erin03 (Dec 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *fate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> AHH! How exciting!
> ...


 I'm thinking of getting in on this for a gift for myself, but the price seems a bit high. Is it worth the money?


----------



## fate (Dec 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Erin03* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of getting in on this for a gift for myself, but the price seems a bit high. Is it worth the money?


They're actually all sold out. The men's box is still available, but the regular luxury box sold out in a day.


----------



## StellaSunshine (Dec 3, 2012)

When I log in to my popsugar account I only see my regular subscription.  Nothing there indicates the luxury box for December although my cc was charged.  Can anyone else view the luxury box status on their account?


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 3, 2012)

Luxe boxes won't ship until the regular ones have


----------



## JenniferV (Dec 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StellaSunshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When I log in to my popsugar account I only see my regular subscription.  Nothing there indicates the luxury box for December although my cc was charged.  Can anyone else view the luxury box status on their account?


 I can see the Luxury Box in my account.  Did you sign up under a different e-mail?


----------



## shadowboxer (Dec 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StellaSunshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When I log in to my popsugar account I only see my regular subscription.  Nothing there indicates the luxury box for December although my cc was charged.  Can anyone else view the luxury box status on their account?


When I log in to my popsugar account it says that I have no purchased offers, but my CC was charged back when I bought the luxury box too.

ETA:  I found it. They have several areas that reference accounts and orders.  I had to look in the account area under the _must have_ tab.


----------



## StellaSunshine (Dec 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can see the Luxury Box in my account.  Did you sign up under a different e-mail?


 YES!!!!!  I totally forgot that I used a different email and credit card.  I was trying everything to get my order placed the day these went on sale and the website was all glitchy.  I logged in under my other email that is solely used for a second BB account and *poof* there it was! Thanks so much, lol.  I'm an idiot.


----------



## JessP (Dec 5, 2012)

PopSugar is doing a live Holiday Gift Guide in a couple of minutes - http://www.popsugar.com/PopSugars-Live-Holiday-Gift-Guide-Show-2012-25988503 - I wonder if we'll see some of these items in the luxury box? I hope!


----------



## cmello (Dec 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> PopSugar is doing a live Holiday Gift Guide in a couple of minutes - http://www.popsugar.com/PopSugars-Live-Holiday-Gift-Guide-Show-2012-25988503 - I wonder if we'll see some of these items in the luxury box? I hope!


 i love the owl speaker.. i have a thing for owls


----------



## Christy327 (Dec 5, 2012)

how do you know if you won?


----------



## JessP (Dec 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Christy327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> how do you know if you won?


 They posted winner names in the comments of each question on the PopSugar Facebook page, but it seems they've only announced 2 so far (iPad mini and one of the gift cards). Not sure when they'll announce the rest..


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 7, 2012)

Anyone get a ship notice yet?


----------



## krisashleigh (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone get a ship notice yet?


 

No, no shipping notice on the luxury or the regular box for me. ): Hopefully soon!


----------



## AliMo (Dec 8, 2012)

> how do you know if you won?


 They sent out personal messages on fb and twitter to the winners and they had until 2 pm to reply the day of the giveaway. I won one of the prizes and almost missed out because I am so Facebook clueless.


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 8, 2012)

> No, no shipping notice on the luxury or the regular box for me. ): Hopefully soon!


 me either!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## krisashleigh (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> me either!


): Maybe it'll be Monday of next week! Hopefully. I live in the midwest so maybe they're shipping to the east or west coasts first?


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 8, 2012)

I am in Illinois so you may be right...


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 8, 2012)

im almost as east as you can get and i got nadda lol


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 10, 2012)

Any shipping updates?


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Any shipping updates?


 Both mine and the men's box still say TBD on my account. Sigh...I hate waiting!


----------



## prachisrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Mine shipped 5 days ago but hasn't updated since it left Sacramento. Hopefully I get it by the end of this week. Can't wait till someone gets theirs


----------



## cmello (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *prachisrk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine shipped 5 days ago but hasn't updated since it left Sacramento. Hopefully I get it by the end of this week. Can't wait till someone gets theirs


 your luxury box shipped???


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 10, 2012)

If they don't ship the lux box by Thursday (Dec 13th), I won't get mine until after xmas.


----------



## Schmootc (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm leaving for the holiday next Friday, really hope mine gets here before then. I shouldn't hold my breath though, as it seems like I'm always one of the last to get a delivery. Mine still says TBD on my account...


----------



## chocolatte (Dec 10, 2012)

I JUST checked my account and it says it was shipped 12/10/12 - today! The tracking still says processing, but hopefully it gets here soon!! My December box still says processing also, and that one says chipped on the 12/3/12 so I'm still waiting on that just like the rest of you. I'm so impatient!


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 10, 2012)

Me too! Processing is at least progress!


----------



## JessP (Dec 10, 2012)

Me toooo!! Yay!


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 10, 2012)

YAY!


----------



## shadowboxer (Dec 10, 2012)

OH.  I looked this morning and it said TBD; now it says processing.


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 10, 2012)

Mine says it shipped today!


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 10, 2012)

Yay...should be soon!


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 10, 2012)

Nikki what service did they use to ship it? Any eta?


----------



## Mommof2Teens (Dec 10, 2012)

Ahhh! Mine is processing!

  Nov 7, 2012 Luxury Edition
Active
n/a
Shipping
Shipments
Charged
Shipped On
Tracking
Luxury Edition
$100.00
12/10/2012
Processing

I can't wait! I'm hoping for an amazing box!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Dec 11, 2012)

I CANNOT WAIT TO SEE THIS!



> Originally Posted by *Mommof2Teens* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ahhh! Mine is processing!
> 
> ...


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 11, 2012)

BOTH luxe boxes are now showing as processing (for those of you who got the men's as well)


----------



## classybroad (Dec 11, 2012)

Mine says shipped on the 10th. I am not a subscriber to pop sugar normally what state do they ship out from and what is the carrier?


----------



## JessP (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *classybroad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine says shipped on the 10th. I am not a subscriber to pop sugar normally what state do they ship out from and what is the carrier?


 They usually ship from Northern California (Watsonville) and they use FedEx SmartPost - FedEx sends it to your post office who then delivers it to you like normal!


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Dec 11, 2012)

Oooo I didn't get one, but I'm SUPER curious as to what's inside....


----------



## alilcheeky (Dec 11, 2012)

Still no confirmation for me




.  But I did get confirmation that my regular December PopSugar box has started its journey to Colorado..


----------



## japolina (Dec 11, 2012)

Mine says processing too. With the regular boxes, this means at least 10 days until it reaches me in Miami  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 11, 2012)

Anyone know how these boxes are shipping?


----------



## Tuscanyb450 (Dec 12, 2012)

For those with a shipping notice, anyone have a weight on this box?


----------



## musthave (Dec 12, 2012)

They posted gift ideas for men on their Facebook page a little while ago. Maybe there are some clues about the men's luxe box? Although I'm curious how they would fit a car AND a bike in one of those boxes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 12, 2012)

Ha!


----------



## prachisrk (Dec 12, 2012)

Have people gotten shipping notices?


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 12, 2012)

nope


----------



## Christy327 (Dec 12, 2012)

Mine is still processing but shipped 12/10/12


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm processing too- Honestly I hope this box comes closer to X-MAS.  All my subs have come super early this month- I got BBox, IPSY, and Popsugar all this week.  I've never attempted to go spoiler free but I'm going to try to save myself til XMas morning- I hoping to feel like a kid again...LOL but totally SERIOUS!!


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 12, 2012)

Noooo I want it now!


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Dec 12, 2012)

Ugh, leave for the holidays on the 20th, so I'm sure mine will not arrive before then.  I'll need to have some friends stalk out our house so this doesn't get left on our doorstep!!!!  Maybe they won't ship until mid-next week, and mine will arrive after we get home on the 31st (my normal Dec box JUST shipped, so I'll get it sometime next week).


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Dec 12, 2012)

Ugh, leave for the holidays on the 20th, so I'm sure mine will not arrive before then.  I'll need to have some friends stalk out our house so this doesn't get left on our doorstep!!!!  Maybe they won't ship until mid-next week, and mine will arrive after we get home on the 31st (my normal Dec box JUST shipped, so I'll get it sometime next week).


----------



## SammieHammie (Dec 12, 2012)

I was thinking about what could be in this box that would automatically make me jump with glee and then I thought back to September's box and though tickets to see Les Miserables (or another one of the big movies being released on Christmas). Wouldn't that be a great Christmas gift?


----------



## BeautifyMyLife (Dec 13, 2012)

This processing nonsense is KILLING me. My box has been processing for 3 days. I seriously hope that they're not using SmartPost for these. I feel like they can't be, since they promised them before Dec. 24.


----------



## BrendaKaye2000 (Dec 13, 2012)

My regular box shipped, it was 3.3 pounds.  My luxury box still says processing, takes 8 days to get me on the east coast so I sure hope they send it soon, I'm alone for Christmas this year and this was the only thing I have to open that will be a surprise!


----------



## Kerryliz (Dec 13, 2012)

Hmmm... I'm hoping they're using something other than SmartPost for these... otherwise I don't know who they think they're kidding "guarunteeing" that it will be here by the 24th. My boxes generally come a minimum of 7 days from when I get my tracking number, and I'm usually among the first to receive them soo that means a sad Christmas if I don't get my tracking in the next day or 2, and even sadder for the people who tend to get them even later!!


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 13, 2012)

They just cannot use SlowPost, it would be torture :-(  I just checked and still "processing".....


----------



## JessP (Dec 13, 2012)

Mine is still processing as well. I'm leaving for Michigan on Wednesday night and am thinking I may not receive my box in time which totally bums me out. Maybe they'll come through for us and use FedEx real-version lol.


----------



## prachisrk (Dec 13, 2012)

That's a bummer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think since they promised it will reach on/before the 24th then they have to use a proper shipping service aka not shitty fedex smart post. 



> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine is still processing as well. I'm leaving for Michigan on Wednesday night and am thinking I may not receive my box in time which totally bums me out. Maybe they'll come through for us and use FedEx real-version lol.


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine is still processing as well. I'm leaving for Michigan on Wednesday night and am thinking I may not receive my box in time which totally bums me out. Maybe they'll come through for us and use FedEx real-version lol.


Seriously!

I'm kind of miffed for a few reasons.  1) we all paid $$$ for this box so I'd think they make a *bit* more of an effort to get these out in a reasonably swift manner 2) since there are only 1000 of them, it's far less than the logistics of a normal monthly box.  3) since these sold out OVER a month ago, they clearly had enough time to get the boxes assembled - its not like we bought these a week ago.  In fact, at that time they probably already knew more or less what would be in all the boxes.


----------



## prachisrk (Dec 13, 2012)

True!



> Originally Posted by *WanderlustinWA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Seriously!
> 
> I'm kind of miffed for a few reasons.  1) we all paid $$$ for this box so I'd think they make a *bit* more of an effort to get these out in a reasonably swift manner 2) since there are only 1000 of them, it's far less than the logistics of a normal monthly box.  3) since these sold out OVER a month ago, they clearly had enough time to get the boxes assembled - its not like we bought these a week ago.  In fact, at that time they probably already knew more or less what would be in all the boxes.


----------



## Sunflowerr (Dec 13, 2012)

how much this box weigh?? because this is what mine says, that it weighs 5.1 lbs. but i dont remember buying the luxury box or if this is a mistake ? and the non luxury box is only 3lbs. so im super confused!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## iPretty949 (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jewlsher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol I totally agree. Today I showed my husband this new soap bar I got and asked him if he wants to try it out and he just said to me, "Can you stop trying out so many different products on your body and face and just stick to one?" He's said this to me before because he thinks it's not good to try out so many different products like it'll not be good for your face or body or something. I just told him, it's good to try out new things so you know what's good for you and what's not and if you'll like it or not. He just shook his head. Lol men just don't get us women. haha


I think our husbands should be friends. I stole his dresser because I do not have space for my samples anymore. One time he noticed I have break outs, he told me -- "you have all those skin care stuff from your "birdboxes - referring to sample boxes" but why are you having breakouts?" And exactly- he told me to stick to just one. I'm trying to clear out bath sink with all of the sample stuff I have, good thing he doesn't look in the drawers.


----------



## Christy327 (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm hoping for really good stufff for $100.  Also hoping they stick a nice planner in there for the start of the year.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 13, 2012)

Has anyone reached out to PS to ask them about the shipping of these boxes?


----------



## pharmatwizz (Dec 13, 2012)

Just found out how to see our tracking!!

fedex.com/AltRefTracking?altref=y&amp;clienttype=dotcom&amp;ascend_header=1&amp;cntry_code=us&amp;language=english&amp;mi=n

if you go to the fedex site, use your subscription number they gave you when you ordered it as the reference number then put in your country and zip code!

Mine weighs 8.4 pounds  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chocolatte (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pharmatwizz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just found out how to see our tracking!!
> 
> ...


 Hmm. I just tried this, but it didn't work for me. Maybe mine hasn't been shipped yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cmello (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pharmatwizz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just found out how to see our tracking!!
> 
> ...


 wow. this worked..but mine is still in Watsonville CA but weighs the same 8.4lbs!!


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Dec 13, 2012)

I wonder if this is just the label printing since none seem to have moved at all, though it is fun to know how much it weighs.


----------



## krisashleigh (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pharmatwizz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just found out how to see our tracking!!
> 
> ...


Hooooly crap, you're a genius.

Mine is 8.4 pounds too and it's in Watsonville, CA as well!


----------



## alliekers (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *krisashleigh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hooooly crap, you're a genius.
> ...


 Same with mine! I really hope it delivers sometime next week. It does look like they used Smart-Post though, which is annoying...


----------



## Christy327 (Dec 13, 2012)

How do you find the account number?


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Christy327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do you find the account number?


 Log in to your account and it is the subscription number. I got an 8.4 # package sitting in Watsonville as well. My "him" box number isn't found though.


----------



## tanyamib (Dec 13, 2012)

mine is also 8.4lbs but not physically picked up yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tanyamib (Dec 13, 2012)

but my luxury for him box couldn't be found yet


----------



## krisashleigh (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alliekers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Same with mine! I really hope it delivers sometime next week. It does look like they used Smart-Post though, which is annoying...


Wouldn't it be wonderful if they had used 2 day shipping or something?


----------



## RucheChic (Dec 13, 2012)

My Box is 8.4 too, but my ship date is today and delivery date. I would love a nice jewelry box or makeup organizer.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 13, 2012)

Why do I keep thinking the box will have something cashmere and chocolate truffles?!

I have a GREAT feeling about this box!!!!!!! I wish I ordered the Luxury Box for HIM for ME.


----------



## JessP (Dec 14, 2012)

Mine also says 8.4 lbs, shipment info sent to FedEx yesterday. I'm totally letdown with it saying FedEx SmartPost as the shipping service - unless they ship all boxes out tomorrow without staggering by geographic location, I probably won't see mine until after the new year when I get back.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Mine also says 8.4 lbs, shipment info sent to FedEx yesterday. I'm totally letdown with it saying FedEx SmartPost as the shipping service - unless they ship all boxes out tomorrow without staggering by geographic location, I probably won't see mine until after the new year when I get back.


  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I am sorry. I hope that isn't the case. Big bummer.


----------



## JessP (Dec 14, 2012)

> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  I am sorry. I hope that isn't the case. Big bummer.


 Aw it's okay - I can live vicariously through you guys in the meantime! Though I'll still cross my fingers tomorrow for a PopSugar miracle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lori Harp (Dec 14, 2012)

Mine says that it has arrived at fedex location in Watsonville! I hope it starts moving soon. I can't wait to see what we get. I haven't received my December box yet, but I am a little sad from the spoilers I have seen. My first box was November which was O.K. , but not as good as the previous months in my opinion. I am hoping the Luxury box is well worth the money or I will probably be canceling soon. I might give it until after January!


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aw it's okay - I can live vicariously through you guys in the meantime! Though I'll still cross my fingers tomorrow for a PopSugar miracle


 we are sooooo lucky that this is our problem.

I wish you a Pop Sugar miracle....

and if that doesn't work....

I wish for you that your BIGGEST problem in life is "when will your box get here".

Happy Holidays.


----------



## martianeskimo (Dec 14, 2012)

quote name="pharmatwizz" url="/t/130415/popsugar-must-have-luxury-edition-box/300#post_1982200"]Just found out how to see our tracking!! fedex.com/AltRefTracking?altref=y&amp;clienttype=dotcom&amp;ascend_header=1&amp;cntry_code=us&amp;language=english&amp;mi=n if you go to the fedex site, use your subscription number they gave you when you ordered it as the reference number then put in your country and zip code! Mine weighs 8.4 pounds  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Omg you're a freaking genius and I now love you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> my box came up with the 8.4lb weight too! Ok, after my super whiny post in the December box thread, I'm excited again. Thank you, you made a crappy day loads better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## martianeskimo (Dec 14, 2012)

Ahhhh my iPad messed up the quote formatting. Sorry!


----------



## SubJunkie (Dec 14, 2012)

Ahhh so excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Dec 14, 2012)

Mine left Watsonville last night, and based on the usual timeframe for my deliveries, it should get delivered to me Tuesday!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cmello (Dec 14, 2012)

ahh mine is  in Sacramento today so based on previous smart post time frame should arrive by thursday or Friday !! yay


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 14, 2012)

That worked for me as well.  I'm getting the same info: 

Weight: 8.4 lbs

Dec 14, 2012 12:16 AM
Arrived at FedEx location
SACRAMENTO, CA
 
Dec 13, 2012 6:41 PM
Departed FedEx location
WATSONVILLE, CA
 
Dec 13, 2012 4:34 PM
Arrived at FedEx location
WATSONVILLE, CA
 
Dec 13, 2012
Picked up
SOUTH SAN FRANCISCO, CA






My estimates put my box on the east coast by next Thurs/Fri.


----------



## ldoctor (Dec 14, 2012)

That was a great find, I am just not happy that it is going SmartPost.  They said we would have it by Christmas. I live in Ohio and it has been taking 12 days to get to me. I am not happy at all about this.  There is no way it is going to make it to Ohio by the 24th.


----------



## OiiO (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm dying to know what you girls are getting in those boxes!


----------



## prachisrk (Dec 14, 2012)

I guess I'll be getting mine by next weekend. Disappointed that they used smart post


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm a little too pumped up - if this goes out following the same pattern as the monthly boxes, then hopefully tomorrow or Monday we can see a spoiler or two via Instagram or YouTube (or MUT)!


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Dec 14, 2012)

Oh and I almost forgot: getting in my prediction/hopes.  I would die if we got one of the Tom Ford lipsticks or nail polishes, which seem to be everywhere this holiday season (PopSugar, Oprah's fav things, etc.) and are way too pricey to ever justify buying myself, I agree with everyone else on either nice gloves or a scarf, I bet a high-end candle will be in there, and maybe a small jar of LaMer?  A girl can dream.


----------



## vugrl (Dec 14, 2012)

Ugh... mine is still processing. My Dec box will not get here until Wed which would make it 9 days to ship from PS. Was so hoping to have this before Christmas.


----------



## Schmootc (Dec 14, 2012)

I doubt mine will arrive by the 24th either. I'm just hoping that if we complain, they'll give us a discount on an upcoming box or something. You say we'll get it by Christmas, you better come through...


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Dec 14, 2012)

Thank you for ordering a PopSugar Must Have Luxury Edition. We're so excited to share our must indulgent Must Have box yet.   Some things to remember: 
You're all signed up and will receive an email from us when your box is on its way! 
Your order total is $106.75, including free shipping.

For easy reference, your subscription number is #

Your Must Have Luxury Edition box will arrive by December 24th.

Visit PopSugar.com/musthavehttp://mail3.popsugar.com/wf/click?...c5PFEUMmHqoMJN0F221rc2JteO8scTxQbmqi5CQ-3D-3D to log in to your account at any time.

 
That was the e-mail I got when I ordered... they clearly say it will arrive by December 24th, so if people don't have it in hand, they will almost certainly do something about it.  For many, this is a gift, and their commitment to us is that it would be here.  We are all concerned about Smartpost, but none of us actually have shipping information yet, so there is still a chance it could be sent another way.   I know there is a hack where we could see the weight and that it is in Watsonville, but that isn't a tracking number.  Their Customer Service has been awesome so far, so I'm going to try and trust that they will pull through for us. I am super excited for both this and my regular popsugar box. 

I will be sad once people start getting them as it is frustrating that people don't use spoilers long before I get my box, and it is fun to share the excitement of waiting for a box together.  In my dream land, all of us would get them on the same day and could open them all at once, as surprise is much of the fun for me.


----------



## tanyamib (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CAPSLOCK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you for ordering a PopSugar Must Have Luxury Edition. We're so excited to share our must indulgent Must Have box yet.   Some things to remember:
> You're all signed up and will receive an email from us when your box is on its way!
> ...


 if u tried track by reference #, then u ll realize that there IS a tracking # attached just that PopSugar hasn't email us yet...

SAD...

I hate Stupid Post...


----------



## shammycat (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CAPSLOCK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you for ordering a PopSugar Must Have Luxury Edition. We're so excited to share our must indulgent Must Have box yet.   Some things to remember:
> You're all signed up and will receive an email from us when your box is on its way!
> ...


 If you're unhappy about reading spoilers, why not just avoid the thread until you've received your box?

It's unlikely that any other important updates will happen until then unless shipping goes completely haywire.


----------



## SampleJunkie (Dec 14, 2012)

My box has been shipped (tracked it via reference #) and the box weighs 8.4 lbs. Wonder what could be in it... No estimated delivered date yet but my regular box got to me in 5 days


----------



## lolitam (Dec 14, 2012)

AGHHHH!!!!  I'm excited to get this AND I am going to have to stay away from this thread pretty soon - because even when people do use spoilers, I don't hesitate to click (I have no willpower, lol) and this is the first box I want to try and remain unspoiled for.  Oh my gosh, it's going to be hard. 

I love reading these threads, and usually I also love reading the spoilers and researching the products and feedback a bit before my box arrives   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   But I figure this time, I will be so disappointed if I read that others are getting "bummer" boxes and in reality I would probably still be thrilled with the box if I didn't hear any input in advance.  (Fingers crossed that  A - the box is spectacular, B - we all get it before Christmas (we have 10 days for them to arrive,) and C - that I can stick to my guns and not read any more luxury box threads.  HA, that's the unlikely one...)

Happy holidays to everyone!


----------



## AngelaG (Dec 14, 2012)

Oh man 8.4 LBS, bottle of champagne maybe? I am hoping for something electronic like an e-reader of some sort. Now THAT would be exciting but like everyone else a girl can dream!


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 14, 2012)

First, I was genuinely realllly surprised that they used SlowPost (I cannot refer to it by the other name, because it is just untrue) both because of their by the 24th deadline, and because _it is the luxury box_.

Second, PS is certainly well enough they can afford more manpower to step up their site updates and customer service.  Seriously, it is a little weird.


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *shammycat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you're unhappy about reading spoilers, why not just avoid the thread until you've received your box?
> 
> It's unlikely that any other important updates will happen until then unless shipping goes completely haywire.


I will certainly avoid the thread until I've received my box once boxes begin to arrive.  That is why I will be sad once people start getting them  as I will no longer have the fun of sharing the excitement of waiting for a box together as I won't be able to look anymore.  This thread is 12 pages long and no one has a box yet... clearly people enjoy being excited together.

It is almost impossible to avoid seeing spoilers as people write things in the first few words that I accidentally see when looking for other threads I'm interested in.  Right now, I think I know three things that are coming in the December must have box and that people are disappointed and I haven't been actively reading that thread for a while as I'm waiting on my box.  In order to remain fully spoiler free, I would need to stop logging in to these forums at all... I hope that doesn't need to happen. For me part of the fun is the group experience, and this is the only MUT forum I actively read/post in as I love sharing the excitement and discovery.  I do occasionally swap things, but I'm here for the discussions about the boxes.


----------



## Antidentite (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CAPSLOCK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I will certainly avoid the thread until I've received my box once boxes begin to arrive.  That is why I will be sad once people start getting them  as I will no longer have the fun of sharing the excitement of waiting for a box together as I won't be able to look anymore.  This thread is 12 pages long and no one has a box yet... clearly people enjoy being excited together.
> ...


Why don't you start a Spoiler Free Popsugar Luxury box thread that way you and the others who wish to stay Spoiler free can still speculate about the box?  Maybe there should just be a whole spoiler free section on this site?


----------



## Kerryliz (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Why don't you start a Spoiler Free Popsugar Luxury box thread that way you and the others who wish to stay Spoiler free can still speculate about the box?  Maybe there should just be a whole spoiler free section on this site?


 I acutally think that's a great idea!! I personally am all about being spoiled, but it bothers me how people don't use spoiler alerts.. Serparate threads would fix that, but there probably wouldn't be that many people in the spoiler free thread lol


----------



## Christy327 (Dec 14, 2012)

Hmm mine has been in California for the past two days.  I wonder when it will get to New England.  Any spoilers yet?


----------



## japolina (Dec 14, 2012)

First of all, I agree...if you don't want spoilers, why do you keep checking these boards??

I have an ebay business and I ship almost everyday. I've never seen a slower service than smart post. They should rename to dumb post!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *japolina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> First of all, I agree...if you don't want spoilers, why do you keep checking these boards??
> 
> I have an ebay business and I ship almost everyday. I've never seen a slower service than smart post. They should rename to dumb post!


 Yep, if I read a thread about a particular box I'm getting, I think that I should expect that someone will be posting about said box, and I'm very likely to be spoiled...what is there to talk about if you aren't discussing the contents? One can only say "I can't wait til mine arrives" or "Has it shipped yet" so many times...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngelaG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh man 8.4 LBS, bottle of champagne maybe? I am hoping for something electronic like an e-reader of some sort. Now THAT would be exciting but like everyone else a girl can dream!


 I don't think alcohol can legally be shipped via mail like that.

I am excited for one of you to get your box...even though I didn't get one, curiousity is killing me.


----------



## classybroad (Dec 14, 2012)

I hate smart post. I am so sad that this might not arrive on east coast before Christmas. It was my Christmas gift to myself lol. Oh well it will be super awesome once it is here.


----------



## japolina (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *classybroad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hate smart post. I am so sad that this might not arrive on east coast before Christmas. It was my Christmas gift to myself lol. Oh well it will be super awesome once it is here.


 I hate smart post even worse. I ordered shoes from myhabit.com and they shipped via smart post. The tracking shoes that the shoes hit my post office on Tuesday but  nothing after that and they have not been delivered. Does the post office just shove the smart post packages aside?


----------



## JenniferV (Dec 14, 2012)

Do you think PopSugar might use SmartPost because it ships nail polishes and things like that?  Does SmartPost ship ground only?


----------



## Freezymama (Dec 14, 2012)

The anticipation is killing me. I got both luxury boxes and it supposedly shipped on the 10th but still sells processing and no tracking number. What does that even mean? It's been 5 days!


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 14, 2012)

Mine has shipped and I am estimating 21-22 for delivery. My men's boxes do not even have tracking numbers yet. They are cutting it close for the 24th and if nothing changes they will miss it on the men's boxes


----------



## StuffedMailbox (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *japolina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hate smart post even worse. I ordered shoes from myhabit.com and they shipped via smart post. The tracking shoes that the shoes hit my post office on Tuesday but  nothing after that and they have not been delivered. Does the post office just shove the smart post packages aside?


 I wonder about that myself.  My December box arrived at my local post office yesterday but the estimated delivery date isn't until Monday.  They are usually pretty consistent with delivering on the estimated delivery date.  I just don't understand if the box is sitting at the post office why couldn't it be delivered today or tomorrow at least.


----------



## lizzzellzzz (Dec 14, 2012)

mine says shipped on 12/10 but still processing.  ughhhh!!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lizzzellzzz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> mine says shipped on 12/10 but still processing.  ughhhh!!


 
Mine too!! Grrrr!


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 14, 2012)

Me too.... "Still Processing"...


----------



## JenniferV (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Mine too!! Grrrr!


 Didn't you guys see a few pages back on how you can track your boxes?  Go here and put your Luxury Box order # in the reference box and put in your shipping zip code and it should work.


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 14, 2012)

Your so sweet, thanks!,,


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Didn't you guys see a few pages back on how you can track your boxes?  Go here and put your Luxury Box order # in the reference box and put in your shipping zip code and it should work.


 
I did, and then I forgot about it. Hehe. So thanks for reminding me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Mine is still in CA. Grrr.


----------



## Rach212 (Dec 14, 2012)

> I don't think alcohol can legally be shipped via mail like that. I am excited for one of you to get your box...even though I didn't get one, curiousity is killing me. Alcohol can be shipped, but there are restrictions. For instance, I live in a dry county, so I can't order wine online to be shipped to my house (such as in a wine of the month club). Also they would have to verify everyone's age to make sure they weren't shipping it to minors. There's probably more to it than that, but that's what I recall offhand.


----------



## tanyamib (Dec 14, 2012)

Now that my "for him" box is shipped as well, and not using slowpost. So I guess there's nail polish or perfume in the "for her" box? because they couldn't be shipped by air?

Anywayz this is from my "for him" box:

Service type
FedEx Home Delivery
Weight
5.8 lbs/2.6 kg


----------



## CaliMel (Dec 14, 2012)

Still processing for me as well. =(


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Rach212* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I don't think alcohol can legally be shipped via mail like that.
> ...


----------



## lolitam (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Didn't you guys see a few pages back on how you can track your boxes?  Go here and put your Luxury Box order # in the reference box and put in your shipping zip code and it should work.


 THANK YOU for re-posting this!  I didn't see it earlier. My women's box is 8.4 lbs, smartpost, currently in CA , no eta yet (has to get to southeast Texas.)  My men's box is 5.something lbs, home delivery, eta Dec 20.   YAY!!!



> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still processing for me as well. =(


 Did you try the above link for tracking?  Mine all still say "processing" when I look at my Popsugar account, but the above link worked.


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 15, 2012)

my box for her is 8.4 lbs shipped fedex smart post meaning my post office will hold it hostage for at least a week before i even see it, its in sacramento calafornia right now, so i should get it (excluding christmas since they don't deliver) by the 28th. which is just crazy. i am pretty mad right now.

my box for him is 5.8 lbs, shipped fedex home dlivery, is estimated to be here 12/21, now if only the her box could have been shipped this way.


----------



## Freezymama (Dec 15, 2012)

> my box for her is 8.4 lbs shipped fedex smart post meaning my post office will hold it hostage for at least a week before i even see it, its in sacramento calafornia right now, so i should get it (excluding christmas since they don't deliver) by the 28th. which is just crazy. i am pretty mad right now. my box for him is 5.8 lbs, shipped fedex home dlivery, is estimated to be here 12/21, now if only the her box could have been shipped this way.


 I'm in the same boat. I'm really hoping it gets here before Christmas or ill be so upset! I think I'll be more mad if the HIM box comes before MY box ! I just don't get why it stays in Cali for an entire week before leaving?!?


----------



## fate (Dec 15, 2012)

My regular December box took 2-3 days once it actually shipped. My luxury box is on the move so I'm excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## classybroad (Dec 15, 2012)

As for the alcohol question - the boxes don't contain alcohol because if they did upon ordering it you would have to enter date of birth and I think your license number. That way they don't accidentally sell to their under 21 box buyers.


----------



## JessP (Dec 15, 2012)

Looks like my box departed Watsonville last night! It's going to be a close one lol. ETA just saw that its currently in Sacramento. So happy to see movement!


----------



## mmccann13 (Dec 15, 2012)

Mine has said processing since dec 10th! There is no way this will make it to PA by christmas, i still havent recieved my december regular box either it has been in north carolina for 4 days!!!


----------



## CaliMel (Dec 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lolitam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> THANK YOU for re-posting this!  I didn't see it earlier. My women's box is 8.4 lbs, smartpost, currently in CA , no eta yet (has to get to southeast Texas.)  My men's box is 5.something lbs, home delivery, eta Dec 20.   YAY!!!
> ...


Yup, I tried the link and it says that there isn't anything that shipped out with that reference number. So I have no idea.


----------



## lolitam (Dec 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yup, I tried the link and it says that there isn't anything that shipped out with that reference number. So I have no idea.


 
Oh, you probably did everything the right way but just in case - it took me a few tries to get it right.  I had to enter my order number in the big reference box, then I had to fill in the country destination which I did not do at first, and without that there was "nothing found" or whatever.   Then the zip code.   So those three things, I had to enter.      Again, you probably tried that but the fact that the country has to be selected threw me for a loop.


----------



## japolina (Dec 15, 2012)

Mine is in Reno right now. I am in Miami....That is really far away.


----------



## fridaypeach (Dec 15, 2012)

Mine is in Oregon and I am in Seattle.  So hopefully it will make it here before Christmas though I am still waiting for my December box, which is sitting at my post office (and can take 1 to 2 days to process according to fedex)..


----------



## martianeskimo (Dec 15, 2012)

> Looks like my box departed Watsonville last night! It's going to be a close one lol. ETA just saw that its currently in Sacramento. So happy to see movement!


 I think I've read before that you're in San Diego? Me too but recently I had to move down to San Ysidro (horrible neighborhood but at least I'm still in my hometown/county) and you always seem to get your packages a lot faster lol. I checked mine right now and it has apparently departed Sacramento, I'm hopeful but I'm still worried I won't get it in time for Christmas.


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 15, 2012)

I think it is annoying that PS has not sent out any emails telling us they shipped or posting the tracking number.  It seems really inconsiderate.


----------



## JessP (Dec 15, 2012)

> I think I've read before that you're in San Diego? Me too but recently I had to move down to San Ysidro (horrible neighborhood but at least I'm still in my hometown/county) and you always seem to get your packages a lot faster lol. I checked mine right now and it has apparently departed Sacramento, I'm hopeful but I'm still worried I won't get it in time for Christmas.


Yes! I am in San Diego! Glad to see you're in the area as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe our boxes will arrive together since they've both left Sacramento at the same time - we'll have to keep each other posted here!


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 15, 2012)

> Oh, you probably did everything the right way but just in case - it took me a few tries to get it right.Â  I had to enter my order number in the big reference box, then I had to fill in the country destination which I did not do at first, and without that there was "nothing found" or whatever.Â Â  Then the zip code.Â Â  So those three things, I had to enter.Â Â Â Â Â  Again, you probably tried that but the fact that the country has to be selected threw me for a loop.


 Thanks so much for the explanation- I was able to successfully track thanks to you.. Yay my box departed Sacramento this morning- so I'm estimating it should take about 4-5 days to get to me- I can't wait for my doorbell to ring while I'm working at my desk. &amp; my box is 8.4 lbs too- I'm thinking 1 item has to be a perfume- total speculation but I'm guessing Nicole Ritchie's new scent bc it seems to be the newest scent in the beauty box cycle.


----------



## martianeskimo (Dec 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yes! I am in San Diego! Glad to see you're in the area as well
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes, I'll definitely keep you all posted loll I'm a bit obsessed with the boxes this month because they're my main Christmas gifts (to my parents and myself) so I'm on these threads pretty often lately. I ended up getting my regular box today so hopefully I can calculate the time that the luxury box will take to get to me.


----------



## RucheChic (Dec 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mmccann13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine has said processing since dec 10th! There is no way this will make it to PA by christmas, i still havent recieved my december regular box either it has been in north carolina for 4 days!!!


 I live in Pa and my box takes about 8 days to get here.


----------



## fridaypeach (Dec 15, 2012)

Well my December box got here today.  When I compare the length of time it took for my December Box against my Lux box.  It appears I should have it by Wednesday next week (perhaps Tuesday).  Fingers crossed.


----------



## prachisrk (Dec 15, 2012)

Its weird that they still haven't sent out tracking #s.


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 15, 2012)

No and that really bothers me because they know their customers would want to know asap.  Looks like mine will be here Friday or Saturday.  Anyone due to get theirs Monday or Tuesday?


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Freezymama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm in the same boat. I'm really hoping it gets here before Christmas or ill be so upset! I think I'll be more mad if the HIM box comes before MY box !
> 
> I just don't get why it stays in Cali for an entire week before leaving?!?


 I guess they hold them all and send them out based by location which makes sense, like i get it, but i dont understand why they use differnt shipping services for two differnt boxes


----------



## renolyn (Dec 16, 2012)

I used the link from this thread to get my tracking info. I live right outside of Seattle, and my box is slated to arrive either Monday or Tuesday! So freaking excited. I wanted to wait until Christmas to open it, but don't think I can wait  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 16, 2012)

That's awesome! Can't wait for the spoilers!


----------



## StuffedMailbox (Dec 16, 2012)

If the luxury box ships the same time frame as my December box I should have it on Saturday at the earliest.  I know others are getting theirs during the week.  I don't know if I can be strong and not peek at spoilers I want to be totally surprised.


----------



## cakesandkream (Dec 16, 2012)

"Processing" doesn't mean it hasn't shipped. My account says processing and I don't have a tracking number yet. I did the back door tracking and I estimate that my box will be here by Wednesday. I'm in Georgia. ðŸ˜„


----------



## CaliMel (Dec 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lolitam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you probably did everything the right way but just in case - it took me a few tries to get it right.  I had to enter my order number in the big reference box, then I had to fill in the country destination which I did not do at first, and without that there was "nothing found" or whatever.   Then the zip code.   So those three things, I had to enter.      Again, you probably tried that but the fact that the country has to be selected threw me for a loop.


Thank you so much for this! I actually didn't enter the country because I didn't really notice the drop down as silly as that sounds.

I just did what you said and it popped up the info. My box is in Sacramento right now, so it'll probably be about the end of the week when it gets to here.

It has to stop at Bell Gardens first. Sad that i have the stops memorized now! haha.


----------



## fridaypeach (Dec 17, 2012)

I live in Seattle and my box should be here today or tomorrow....


----------



## fate (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *fridaypeach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I live in Seattle and my box should be here today or tomorrow....


Mine says it's at the post office and will be here today or tomorrow, too. I'm in California.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JenniferV (Dec 17, 2012)

Yay I cannot wait to hear what is in this box!


----------



## prachisrk (Dec 17, 2012)

So exited! Please tell us as soon as you get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cmello (Dec 17, 2012)

ahhh excited to hear the good news!!! should be a good week


----------



## Loladevil (Dec 17, 2012)

Using the reference number trick I just looked at the fedex site and my luxury box is about 30 minutes from my house as of the 16th, I would expect delivery  today or tomorrow!!!


----------



## jamiestarlynn (Dec 17, 2012)

I wish these companies would stop using FedEx. (haha). My box shipped on the 7th and won't be here until the 20th now (was the 18th).

It got shipped to Grove City, OH from California... which is by Columbus...which is about 2 hours from Cleveland (where I am). It then ships to PA (to a town outside of Pittsburg), a 3 hour drive from Grove City. It takes 4 days to get from Grove City, OH before it FINALLY checks into Clinton, PA... 4 days later... This is a 3 hour drive. MAX.

It's so stupid that it's in OHIO then goes to PA, then BACK to OHIO!

Oi. 13 days for a box to get to me, I think that is SLIGHTLY unreasonable.  I'd be okay with 10... but watching this shipment is just stupid.


----------



## lolitam (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm trying SO HARD to stay out of this thread but it's impossible!  LOL

So - big request!   I'm not going to be upset if I read spoilers, but I would love it if whoever gets their box soon can post a general "yay" or "nay" sort of thing, not grouped with box contents.    I kinda want to hear what people think without necessarily knowing what's inside.   Again, I'm not one to be bummed out by accidentally learning the contents in advance but I'm trying to stretch out the anticipation of this thing.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fate (Dec 17, 2012)

I just got mine...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Everything is individually wrapped. Here is a list of what I got for those that want spoilers. I can't upload pictures from my phone.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> - Deborah Lippmann Lip and Nail Duet (in Drops of Brandy and Glamourous Life) - Tocca Candle (in Cleopatra grapefruit &amp; cucumber) - Vosges Mini Chocolate Library - Epicuren After Bath Moisturizer (in French Lavender) - Compagne de Provence Liquid Hand Soap - Heather Belle metal cuff - Jewelmint Clutch


----------



## JenniferV (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *fate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just got mine...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm actually going to try to keep this one a surprise. But yay you got yours! And I'm so tempted....I'm not gonna look. I'm not gonna look!


----------



## fate (Dec 17, 2012)

I was able to get a photo uploaded!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://img.photobucket.com/albums/0803/obsession/photo-1.jpg


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *fate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just got mine...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FoxxyNiki (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm excited!!!! I wonder what (if any) variations there will be to the boxes! Does Popsugar usually do variations of the products, or all the same?


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Dec 17, 2012)

I wonder if (question on the colors of some of the items).....

The nail polish/lipstick, bracelet, and purse come in different colors or varieties?  I look terrible in gold metal and have to use cool-toned makeup, so hopefully they mix it up so I can always find someone to trade with (or I miraculously receive items that all flatter me)


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 17, 2012)

Value $237-$291

Here links I have found:

- Deborah Lippmann Lip and Nail Duet (in Drops of Brandy and Glamourous Life) $28

http://www.hsn.com/beauty/deborah-lippmann-puttin-on-the-ritz-lip-and-nail-duet_p-6883568_xp.aspx

- Tocca Candle (in Cleopatra grapefruit &amp; cucumber) $38

http://www.candledelirium.com/tocca-candles/tocca-cleopatra-candle/

- Vosges Mini Chocolate Library $25

http://www.vosgeschocolate.com/product/Mini-Exotic-Candy-Bar-Library/all-spring-and-easter-chocolates-gifts

- Epicuren After Bath Moisturizer (in French Lavender) $34-$58

http://www.amazon.com/Epicuren-French-Lavender-After-Moisturizer/dp/B004SE9NW0/ref=sr_1_3?s=beauty&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1355764467&amp;sr=1-3&amp;keywords=epicuren+after+bath+moisturizer

- Compagne de Provence Liquid Hand Soap $24

http://www.compagniedeprovence-usa.com/hand-liquid-soap.html

- Heather Belle metal cuff ( no idea which one, but here is a link to give us an idea) $28

http://www.heatherbelleco.com/recent-press/genlux-features-heather-belle-nicki-cuff

- Jewelmint Clutch ( no idea which one, but here is a link to give us an idea) $60-90?

http://jewelsandmints.blogspot.com/2012/06/jewelmint-boutique-clutches-straps.html


----------



## fate (Dec 17, 2012)

> I wonder if (question on the colors of some of the items).....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I don't know about the Deborah Lippmann but the images in the book were not all what I got (different candle and body lotion scents) so there's a good chance the boxes are varied. Also the image of the Jewelmint clutches shows 4 different ones including mine.


----------



## Kerryliz (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lolitam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm trying SO HARD to stay out of this thread but it's impossible!  LOL
> 
> So - big request!   I'm not going to be upset if I read spoilers, but I would love it if whoever gets their box soon can post a general "yay" or "nay" sort of thing, not grouped with box contents.    I kinda want to hear what people think without necessarily knowing what's inside.   Again, I'm not one to be bummed out by accidentally learning the contents in advance but I'm trying to stretch out the anticipation of this thing.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 haha good luck! In my opinion (so far) everything looks nice, but personally probably wouldn't have spent the $100 if I had known what was in it ahead of time. Not jumping for joy excited, but not totally pissed either lol


----------



## Rach212 (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Eleda (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> haha good luck! In my opinion (so far) everything looks nice, but personally probably wouldn't have spent the $100 if I had known what was in it ahead of time. Not jumping for joy excited, but not totally pissed either lol


 I second that. I think the best one will be "for him" box, and I will be sad I did not get it, LOL


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Rach212* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## celicacutie (Dec 17, 2012)

Based on the picture/description, I'm really glad that I missed out. Nothing I am really thrilled with considering the $100 price tag. 

Hope everyone likes their boxes.


----------



## PaulaG (Dec 17, 2012)

I found the cuff: http://www.heatherbelleco.com/jewelry/Bracelets/nicki-cuff-gold


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 17, 2012)

Value: $234-373

Here links I have found:

- Deborah Lippmann Lip and Nail Duet (in Drops of Brandy and Glamourous Life) $28

http://www.hsn.com/beauty/deborah-lippmann-puttin-on-the-ritz-lip-and-nail-duet_p-6883568_xp.aspx

- Tocca Candle (in Cleopatra grapefruit &amp; cucumber) $38

http://www.candledelirium.com/tocca-candles/tocca-cleopatra-candle/

- Vosges Mini Chocolate Library $25

http://www.vosgeschocolate.com/product/Mini-Exotic-Candy-Bar-Library/all-spring-and-easter-chocolates-gifts

- Epicuren After Bath Moisturizer (in French Lavender) $34-$58

http://www.amazon.com/Epicuren-French-Lavender-After-Moisturizer/dp/B004SE9NW0/ref=sr_1_3?s=beauty&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1355764467&amp;sr=1-3&amp;keywords=epicuren+after+bath+moisturizer

- Compagne de Provence Liquid Hand Soap $24

http://www.compagniedeprovence-usa.com/hand-liquid-soap.html

- Heather Belle metal cuff ( no idea which one, but here is a link to give us an idea) $25-110

http://www.heatherbelleco.com/recent-press/genlux-features-heather-belle-nicki-cuff

http://www.heatherbelleco.com/jewelry/Bracelets

- Jewelmint Clutch ( no idea which one, but here is a link to give us an idea) $60-90?

http://jewelsandmints.blogspot.com/2012/06/jewelmint-boutique-clutches-straps.html


----------



## japolina (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks so much for posting the spoiler. I think that it looks pretty good. Not earth shattering but considering a nice gift for myself.


----------



## meaganS (Dec 17, 2012)

Whew! I feel like I lucked out by not getting this box- completely disappointing for such a high price. I hope everyone who got one enjoys it, though!


----------



## amberlamps (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Whew! I feel like I lucked out by not getting this box- completely disappointing for such a high price. I hope everyone who got one enjoys it, though!


Same here.


----------



## vugrl (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm semi excited...


----------



## Freezymama (Dec 17, 2012)

This is not what I was expecting. Hate to be negative but $100 is a lot esp during holidays. Im bummed. I would never have purchased a $60 lotion or $40 candle on my own and dont think they are even worth it. I won' t be buying this or their subscription again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 17, 2012)

Value: $319-?

Here links I have found:

- Deborah Lippmann Lip and Nail Duet (in Drops of Brandy and Glamourous Life) $28

http://www.hsn.com/beauty/deborah-lippmann-puttin-on-the-ritz-lip-and-nail-duet_p-6883568_xp.aspx

- Tocca Candle (in Cleopatra grapefruit &amp; cucumber) $38

http://www.candledelirium.com/tocca-candles/tocca-cleopatra-candle/

- Vosges Mini Chocolate Library $25

http://www.vosgeschocolate.com/product/Mini-Exotic-Candy-Bar-Library/all-spring-and-easter-chocolates-gifts

- Epicuren After Bath Moisturizer (in French Lavender) $34-$58

http://www.amazon.com/Epicuren-French-Lavender-After-Moisturizer/dp/B004SE9NW0/ref=sr_1_3?s=beauty&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1355764467&amp;sr=1-3&amp;keywords=epicuren+after+bath+moisturizer

- Compagne de Provence Liquid Hand Soap $24

http://www.compagniedeprovence-usa.com/hand-liquid-soap.html

- Heather Belle metal cuff  $110

http://www.heatherbelleco.com/jewelry/Bracelets/nicki-cuff-gold

- Jewelmint Clutch ( no idea which one, but here is a link to give us an idea) $60-90?

No idea where the one pictured is.

*** I am becoming really excited by the looks of that clutch!


----------



## SubJunkie (Dec 17, 2012)

I just received my tracking number in a email -__-


----------



## prachisrk (Dec 17, 2012)

My thoughts:

They can say whatever about the value but I wouldn't really spend $100 on this bunch of stuff. What an utter disappointment.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SubJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just received my tracking number in a email -__-


 
Me too...


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *prachisrk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My thoughts:
> 
> ...


----------



## fate (Dec 17, 2012)

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The more I look at the clutch the more I like it. At first I wasn't sure, but it's so unique and it's got a nice vintage feel. I really do love it. Although the clasp that holds the chain is broken on one side of mine so I may need to email them about it.


----------



## Freezymama (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *prachisrk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My thoughts:
> 
> ...


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *fate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## prachisrk (Dec 17, 2012)

Hehe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Love your photo too!



> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have to tell you, because of your super cute pic, I always imagine the dog saying all of your comments....and I love it!


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 17, 2012)

Hehe


----------



## elb622 (Dec 17, 2012)

I love lotions and candles, so I'm excited about those.  The cluch is something that I will never use.  No planner in the the December or Luxury box???  Needless to say I feel like I wasted my money on both of these boxes.


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *elb622* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love lotions and candles, so I'm excited about those.  The cluch is something that I will never use.  No planner in the the December or Luxury box???  Needless to say I feel like I wasted my money on both of these boxes.
> 
> I am feeling pretty good about it at the moment because I think it is a box that I will end up having a lot of fun with once I actually get it.


----------



## Casey Ann (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm surprised that I actually liked and will use everything in the December box over the Luxury box. What a disappointment. I was going to sign up for the 6 months but I highly doubt I will be doing that now. This is stuff I just wouldn't buy for myself anyway.


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *fate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Eleda (Dec 17, 2012)

My thoughts:

I am not excited, but I am not pissed either. It was my decision to get this box and I think it is not PS fault my expectations were not met. I do think PS has great potential, but I am aftaid they went after PROFITS instead of providing hard-to-get things and cool items to please customers, like in September.

On a side note I do not understand why people are so mean? I see a lot of "I am glad I did not get it" or "I will be pissed if they put all the good stuff in luxury boxes". Its either this or that and only a couple who actually enjoyed peeking at spoilers and who is happy for whoever got the box or who is happy for themselves.

Now I guess I will be scutinized for speaking my mind, lol.


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 17, 2012)

Value Update....

Value: $343-373

Here links I have found:
- Deborah Lippmann Lip and Nail Duet (in Drops of Brandy and Glamourous Life) $28

http://www.hsn.com/beauty/deborah-lippmann-puttin-on-the-ritz-lip-and-nail-duet_p-6883568_xp.aspx

- Tocca Candle (in Cleopatra grapefruit &amp; cucumber) $38

http://www.candledelirium.com/tocca-candles/tocca-cleopatra-candle/

- Vosges Mini Chocolate Library $25

http://www.vosgeschocolate.com/product/Mini-Exotic-Candy-Bar-Library/all-spring-and-easter-chocolates-gifts

- Epicuren After Bath Moisturizer (in French Lavender)  (looks like the 16 oz, $58 one)

http://www.amazon.com/Epicuren-French-Lavender-After-Moisturizer/dp/B004SE9NW0/ref=sr_1_3?s=beauty&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1355764467&amp;sr=1-3&amp;keywords=epicuren+after+bath+moisturizer

- Compagne de Provence Liquid Hand Soap $24

http://www.compagniedeprovence-usa.com/hand-liquid-soap.html

- Heather Belle metal cuff  $110

http://www.heatherbelleco.com/jewelry/Bracelets/nicki-cuff-gold

- Jewelmint Clutch ( no idea which one, but here is a link to give us an idea) $60-90?

No idea where the one pictured is.


----------



## lolitam (Dec 17, 2012)

Gah, I caved like five minutes after the contents were posted. 



    I'm actually very excited about getting this box and I will use everything. 

HURRY UP AND GET HERE, BOX!


----------



## yjk98 (Dec 17, 2012)

I agree too.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 17, 2012)

I must be exactly their target demographic: The contents of this box are exactly my speed and the sort of thing I would normally splurge on. I didn't have the funds to buy it when was available, though, so I'm bummed I did *not* get it.


----------



## ldoctor (Dec 17, 2012)

I live in Cleveland too and it is ridiculous how long it takes to get to us.....Mine is now saying tomorrow. 12 days is just stupid. I would rather pay for shipping.


----------



## OiiO (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Same here.


 Same here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Not a bad box in any way, but I thought the value would be higher.


----------



## ldoctor (Dec 17, 2012)

I have to say I am disapointed. I don't know what I was expecting... but... I don't know if I will do another luxury box.  I have been fine with the montly ones, I usually like mostly everything. This one, I don't know. Maybe it will grow on me once I see it.


----------



## Katinka31 (Dec 17, 2012)

I think my expectation was for a larger NUMBER of items, not necessarily the same number of items (more or less), just with higher (supposed) value.  I think I need to re-evaluate my PS subscription...   /emoticons/[email protected]g 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Nicole Rae (Dec 17, 2012)

If anyone is disappointed enough to let me buy it from them for $80, let me know!

  I love everything Tocca (the Bianca is one of my fragrances)! The cuff, lotion, chocolate, and Deborah Lippmann are all my type too! 

 
Edited to add spoiler


----------



## JessP (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm excited for this box - I think I'll actually receive it tomorrow or Wednesday before I leave which is great!  Overall I'm pleased with the selection and can't wait to get the products in my hands (usually get more excited when I can see the items in-person and such). It will be interesting to see color/type variations as well!


----------



## JenniferV (Dec 17, 2012)

It does not include the 

clutch
because I have no clue where to find that online.







 ​


----------



## Kerryliz (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It does not include the
> 
> clutch
> ...


----------



## noraray (Dec 17, 2012)

Any spoiler for the him box?


----------



## noraray (Dec 17, 2012)

Any spoiler for the him box?


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 17, 2012)

As far as I know, none of those have shipped yet!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 17, 2012)

Heh. I've never even subscribed to popsugar and the contents are almost exactly what I had in mind for the type of items they would feature for this luxury edition box, so I'm not entirely sure what others had in mind. With that said there's a lot of *nice* stuff in it, so it seems, just not a lot of things that I'd go out of my way to purchase.

Designer items were something I definitely didn't expect, they only way they would be economically feasible for this type of box would be an H&amp;M or Target designer collab price point type thing.


----------



## BeautifyMyLife (Dec 17, 2012)

I lasted about 30 seconds thinking I'd go spoiler-free. Ha. I will say I'm not OVERWHELMED, but I'll still enjoy the box.

For those who say they wouldn't have bought themselves some of these items -- isn't that kind of the point? To me, half the fun of these boxes is that you get things you wouldn't buy for yourself normally, but might really enjoy.


----------



## JenniferV (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> As far as I know, none of those have shipped yet!


 I got an e-mail about mine today.  I believe it's set to arrive on 12/20??


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 17, 2012)

Yeah but has it actually shipped? Because mine is showing the 20th too, based on shipment on the 14th which did not happen. So I am thinking the 23-24th now


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm really excited about it.  Very geeked.  I will have fun with everything.  The way I look at it, I would have purchased at least two of the items listed at retail price anyway which would cover the cost of the box and so the rest of the items are a really fun bonus for me and definitely worth the money for the total package.  I'm super thankful for the spoiler pics and descriptions, thanks so much for posting them.  I have a feeling that I'll be even more satisfied once I get the box in my hands.  I was in the U.S. two days ago and was hoping to bring my Dec. box and luxe box back home with me this trip but will have to wait until February to actually see it in person.

I'll admit I was a bit hesitant after I first purchased it since it was a gamble and comforted myself with the thought, "Oh well, if it's not for me, I'm sure there is someone else who would appreciate it so I can always sell it to someone who missed out".  My reaction after seeing the box photo was, "Nope, this one's a keeper for me" with no hesitation.  I agree with Meaganola, I must be PopSugar's target demographic because I am really happy with everything.  Cool beans.


----------



## cmello (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm super excited for this box, everything looks fabulous!! yes it was expensive and i may or may not purchase a luxury box in the future but its christmas and my bday this month so i treated myself. I haven't been disappointed with PS yet, each month is something new to look forward to.


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm not getting it, and I'm fine with that. It would have been fine for me, but every item in that box could be picked up in a cheaper but still decent version for like $50 total. Bag of ghirardelli squares, some kind of eco lotion and hand wash, essie polish, H and M clutch, etc. 

 
I feel like the mugs added some value to the december box, bc those are really good at insulating beverages and it's kind of a unique item. 
 
BUT, with that said, these are the kind of things that people love to get as gifts and get all impressed about you spending more $ than a normal person on a candle, so if you have a sister, mom, mother in law etc, you could honestly wrap up individual items from this box and people would be like "oooo, Deborah Lippman duo! Tocca candle! Vosges chocolate!"
 
If it were like half these items and a few things that offered more practical value, like a moleskine planner/notebook and a pair of cashmere socks, I'd be all over it, but really it's kind of meh for me. 
 
Anyway that's my 2 cents.


----------



## ricarlav (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *fate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I was able to get a photo uploaded!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## casey anne (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Casey Ann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm surprised that I actually liked and will use everything in the December box over the Luxury box. What a disappointment. I was going to sign up for the 6 months but I highly doubt I will be doing that now. This is stuff I just wouldn't buy for myself anyway.


Off topic Casey Ann, but I am Casey Anne!


----------



## brandydances (Dec 17, 2012)

I just found out that I'm getting one of the boxes as a gift. If anyone is interested in purchasing it, please let me know! It's a great deal, jsut not things I really need at the moment. Thanks!


----------



## brokenship (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ricarlav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you ask me, this is what the REGULAR December box should have looked like!!


 I sort of agree with you. Not necessarily the high price tags of all the items, but I definitely think this is more suited for the regular subscription and the luxury box should have been more... well.... luxurious. I can't believe they think handsoap should be included with an sort of indulgent box, I wouldn't be too keen on the moisturizer either. They're good items I'm sure, just not for the 100 price tag, in my opinion. I'm glad I didn't partake in it. I would have hoped for some sort of scarf or perhaps a fashion item other than a clutch,especially because it came from jewelmint who they've already paired with. And to be honest I'm surprised they didn't include a better beauty item. One lipstick and a nailpolish? I think it would have been nice if they had a theme, or something to really tie all the items together. I really do hope that everyone who bought the box truly enjoys it though.


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 17, 2012)

I've never been spoiler free in my life &amp; I'm fighting the urge right now..UGG!  My sis and I bought them for eachother for our holiday gifts and our plan is to pop a bottle of Champagne and open together.  It seems that some people love the box and some people dont- It always seems this way doesn't it.  Well 1 exception- Septembers was a dream box- no one could complain but I'm sure someone did...LOL! 

Ta ta for now ladies...


----------



## katieann (Dec 17, 2012)

The items are nice and I am excited to use them but I expected to be wowed for the luxury box. As many said, it will make me reconsider splurging for the luxury box next time when sometimes the monthly box is just as good if not better. Just off the top of my head, a lot of this stuff can be found  with deals and discount codes...I've seen the hand soap at tjmaxx, jewelmint clutch could be bought discounted with last months stylemint credit, tocca candle at antrho who was just doing a holiday promotion, a very similar style and originally priced cuff can be frequently found on gilt or ruelala. If you really searched you could probably find deals on most of these items. I guess in my eyes this box was only _slightly _better than a normal monthly box.

I know people are saying "Well what did you expect?"..I guess I expected more items of this caliber or the same number of items with some bigger wows thrown in like a Mia skin cleansing system, a deluxe fragrance sampler, cashmere something (I think everyone expected this) _or_ at least_ _some hefty discount codes or credits to some stores/services that PS has connections with.

Also, I don't know about anyone else I am a bit over getting nail polish every few months. Why not a gel manicure starter kit, nail caviar, or _something _to change it up?


----------



## iPretty949 (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ricarlav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you ask me, this is what the REGULAR December box should have looked like!!


I agree! My $100 is happier and my cart will be full in Marshall's, Ross, TJMaxx, Burlington.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've never been spoiler free in my life &amp; I'm fighting the urge right now..UGG!  My sis and I bought them for eachother for our holiday gifts and our plan is to pop a bottle of Champagne and open together.  It seems that some people love the box and some people dont- It always seems this way doesn't it.  Well 1 exception- Septembers was a dream box- no one could complain but I'm sure someone did...LOL!
> 
> Ta ta for now ladies...


 I feel you!  I was spoiler free until I left the States and came back home, I was really hoping to get the either my very first PopSugar December box or the Luxury box before I left and be able to have a true reaction and ooh and ahh over it without spoilers, but since they didn't come in time for me, I know I wouldn't have the self control to wait until I could pick them up the next time I'm in the States so I peeked.  

I'd say in your case, if you can help it, wait and savor the moment with your sis.  Everything is more fun with a friend and champagne!  It'd be like a true gift, a surprise and you'll have the items in your hands to experience, which is more fun than a list of items or a photo.  What do I know, though?  I peeked!  I do notice that when people are not happy with a box and I read that they're not happy with it, I look at my own perfectly fine box with a more critical eye at first.  The opposite is true as well, when other people are happy about a box I feel excited that I "lucked" out in getting something great also.  I keep in mind, too, that some of the posters haven't actually purchased the box and so are just offering their opinions, be they relieved because the box isn't "them" or a little disappointed that they didn't pick it up, I'd be curious as well even if I didn't buy it as to what was in it - it's the first luxury box and that's an interesting concept.  I do wonder at the end of it all how many of us purchasers will be happy and excited and how many will be not as happy.  I'm thinking that many more people who have the box in hand will be satisfied and happy than not, I think it's a fun, dream box (to me), but that's just my opinion and we're all different so I can't wait to see how things shake out after everyone gets their boxes.  I think the higher price point makes the stakes higher and so we're all more interested as to what is in the box and if it is "worth" it to each one of us individually.  Plus it being the holidays, money is stretched a little tighter sometimes and I'm sure we all have places that $100 could be spent at so it has to be really good.  I wish you luck in holding out - you have about a week, depending on when you celebrate with your sister, right?  I'll be on the lookout to see what you think and what she thinks.  Fun.


----------



## shammycat (Dec 17, 2012)

I went ahead and bought this, and now I really wish I hadn't. If anyone is looking to buy a box, mine's gladly for sale.


----------



## ricarlav (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *brandydances* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just found out that I'm getting one of the boxes as a gift. If anyone is interested in purchasing it, please let me know! It's a great deal, jsut not things I really need at the moment. Thanks!


 I'm interested!!


----------



## Kerryliz (Dec 17, 2012)

anyone have more pictures??


----------



## cutpiece (Dec 17, 2012)

I for one, am super excited!!! I should get mine in a couple of days.  The only item I'm not really feeling is the cuff.


----------



## alliekers (Dec 17, 2012)

I always look at spoilers but made myself promise I wouldn't for this luxury box. But the urge was so strong I had to take a quick peek! I saw 2 of the items and made myself stop looking. I saw the

Deborah Lippmann polish and Tocca candle
Love both of those, so I'm already excited. Hope the rest of the box lives up to that caliber of product. I'm in the LA area and my package is in City of Industry, so I should have it by tomorrow or Wednesday. Can't wait to see all the goodies!


----------



## martianeskimo (Dec 17, 2012)

I've been whining a lot about the December box but I have to say I actually like the luxury box. I already own stuff from like 3-4 of the brands in the box (I actually already own the accessory item) and I'm happy despite that. I'll be gifting something to my mom but 90% of it is perfect for me. Maybe because this is stuff I would've purchased on my own that I'm satisfied. I know a lot of people aren't happy but I know I didn't expect any big ticket items because that wouldn't make sense for their profits and we have to accept that although the boxes are fun, they're a business so we'll never get a huge discount or very pricey stuff like some people's might've expected or hoped for :/


----------



## intensecity (Dec 17, 2012)

I've been a subscriber since September (first box, October), and while I feel the quality has never matched the September box.I think the Luxury Box did exactly what they set out to. Am I over the moon? No. But the items are well worth the price tag, and they are on par for the rest of the items we've gotten over the last few months.

I feel like a lot of us were expecting iPads, designer bags and diamonds. For a $100 grab bag from a company that has traditionally given out lotion, makeup, snacks and cute accent pieces to our wardrobes -- if we expected $1000 worth of products, it's our own fault. It's not a waste ... this was a gamble and everyone who subscribes should be well aware of that. Sometimes we're going to hit the jackpot, sometimes we won't. But you'll never know unless you ante up.

I am not a girly girl by any means, but for some strange reason I love getting these boxes. I pretty much disliked everything but the tea in the December box, but you know what? I'm still going to use all of it (except the peppermint poles -- because I hate mint. Luckily my boyfriend loves it).

I'm not canceling my subscription quite yet, even if I have been telling myself the luxury box would be my make-or-break box. It's still super fun to open a bunch of surprises.


----------



## prachisrk (Dec 17, 2012)

Could you share a photo of:

the different jewelmint clutches


> Originally Posted by *fate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## martianeskimo (Dec 17, 2012)

> I've been a subscriber since September (first box, October), and while I feel the quality has never matched the September box.I think the Luxury Box did exactly what they set out to. Am I over the moon? No. But the items are well worth the price tag, and they are on par for the rest of the items we've gotten over the last few months. I feel like a lot of us were expecting iPads, designer bags and diamonds. For a $100 grab bag from a company that has traditionally given out lotion, makeup, snacks and cute accent pieces to our wardrobes -- if we expected $1000 worth of products, it's our own fault. It's not a waste ... this was a gamble and everyone who subscribes should be well aware of that. Sometimes we're going to hit the jackpot, sometimes we won't. But you'll never know unless you ante up. I am not a girly girl by any means, but for some strange reason I love getting these boxes. I pretty much disliked everything but the tea in the December box, but you know what? I'm still going to use all of it (except the peppermint poles -- because I hate mint. Luckily my boyfriend loves it). I'm not canceling my subscription quite yet, even if I have been telling myself the luxury box would be my make-or-break box. It's still super fun to open a bunch of surprises.Â


 I like your outlook and agree with everything you just said. Plus I hate mint too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've never been spoiler free in my life &amp; I'm fighting the urge right now..UGG!  My sis and I bought them for eachother for our holiday gifts and our plan is to pop a bottle of Champagne and open together.  It seems that some people love the box and some people dont- It always seems this way doesn't it.  Well 1 exception- Septembers was a dream box- no one could complain but I'm sure someone did...LOL!
> 
> Ta ta for now ladies...


 I think it's a great fun box! I am happy about it.

Now leave this thread and don't come back until Dec 26th!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tuscanyb450 (Dec 17, 2012)

Wow this luxury box looks excellent and well worth the price. I think some of you girls are too hard to please. Come On 2X - your investment and you're not happy? You could never buy all these things for $100.


----------



## japolina (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Tuscanyb450* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow this luxury box looks excellent and well worth the price. I think some of you girls are too hard to please. Come On 2X - your investment and you're not happy? You could never buy all these things for $100.
> 
> I agree. Tocca and lipman are great, high end and you can regift to someone if you hate them. The reviews on Amazon on lotion are out of this world. THe voyages chocolates are also high end. I think that this is a great box. I can't wait to get my hands on mine. Hope it comes before xmas. My December box took 10 days and shoes that I ordered from my habit were sent via smart post are lost!


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *intensecity* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been a subscriber since September (first box, October), and while I feel the quality has never matched the September box.I think the Luxury Box did exactly what they set out to. Am I over the moon? No. But the items are well worth the price tag, and they are on par for the rest of the items we've gotten over the last few months.
> 
> ...


 Totally Agree...This isn't stuff I would have ever bought for myself. Ok...let's face it, I am not that sophisticated to know if the brands in the luxury box are "nice" brands or not, but I think I'll be happy with everything. And if not, there's always ebay.


----------



## SiriusDreamer (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Tuscanyb450* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow this luxury box looks excellent and well worth the price. I think some of you girls are too hard to please. Come On 2X - your investment and you're not happy? You could never buy all these things for $100.
> 
> ...


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 17, 2012)

I wish there was a luxury box EVERY month.

I am kicking myself for not get the HIM for ME.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Eleda (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish there was a luxury box EVERY month.
> 
> ...


----------



## classybroad (Dec 17, 2012)

ooo I peeked and I think I am going to be very happy when this box arrives


----------



## renolyn (Dec 17, 2012)

So I am pretty happy with the contents of this box. It is in my apartment office and they closed early for a Christmas party, so I can't pick it up until tomorrow! Bah! I felt like this box would be like Oprah's Favorite Things...expensive stuff we have never heard of or would never buy ourselves because we aren't as rich as Oprah. So I'm not disappointed at all.

I am pretty happy with the DL, as it is something I have been lusting over! Can't wait to see the rest.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Dec 17, 2012)

I would have liked it if I had ordered it but am not jealous that I didn't. So glad I didn't order!


----------



## martianeskimo (Dec 17, 2012)

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow this luxury box looks excellent and well worth the price. I think some of you girls are too hard to please. Come On 2X - your investment and you're not happy? You could never buy all these things for $100.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Exactly! I agree 100% and I'm happy I bought it!


----------



## Meggpi (Dec 17, 2012)

I considered buying this, but decided I couldn't gamble with $100 dollars like I can with 10-20.  At first when I saw the contents I agreed that I wouldn't spend $100 dollars on this particular box of things, because I get similar quality items for cheaper... but then I broke it down a bit.

On my shelf I have a $25 bottle of Aveda lotion that I squirrel away.  I've got a stash of $15 bars of soap from Lush.  I've spent $20 on a Yankee Candle many times, and I don't even like them that much!  I've bought myself a $10 chocolate bar on many occasions because I'm in a bad mood. (BTW Vosges is a legitimately fantastic chocolate brand) To be honest,  I've spent $5 on a single fancy truffle more than once.  I own several Deborah Lippman polishes, which retail at $15  So actually, I've spent MORE money on comparable products without realizing it, probably because I didn't do it at once.  
So really, these are exactly the kind of luxury products I _do_ splash out on (just not all the time). Since I have a hard time justifying non-essential purchases, I stick to the same luxury brands for those times, and this would have been a great way to try something different, for me at least.


----------



## katybug1986 (Dec 17, 2012)

I am okay with it I guess. I will be putting the cuff and jewelmint clutch up for trade though because I won't use either of those!


----------



## tanyamib (Dec 17, 2012)

I peeked because I'm travelling and couldn't open my box till Jan although it's now lying at my department office already... I love everything in the box and I'm so happy I didn't buy the DL duo yet (I almost did 2 days ago). Yay for Luxury box!


----------



## CaliMel (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm okay with it, but not super excited.

Most of the stuff seems like things you would buy for a gift exchange or something. They don't seem luxurious to me at all. I mean sorry, but the brands in there are pretty easily accessible and the products are ones that I've seen a million times.

The deborah lipman set is nice enough, but I don't like lipsticks. I have a gazillion candles. The chocolates are okay but they're not a wow factor, they're like something you could get at Urban Outfitters.
The cuff is cute but I can't wear cuffs.
I really really hope I do not get that jewelmint clutch because i think it's hideous. I saw it on the website and thought it was so ugly. It would have been way better if they had allowed us to choose our own style on that. Most of that stuff is going to be regifted.


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 17, 2012)

So my regular boxes are not scheduled to be until the 21st, when they shipped on the 10th. 11 days! And now it looks like the luxe box will arrive at the same time. AND the men's boxes have not shipped yet! YEESH!


----------



## AshJs3 (Dec 17, 2012)

I got a shipment confirmation and a tracking number for my Male box. It will be here Thursday! They are sending those by Fed Ex ground. My husband is really excited.

I'm happy with the box! Not super amazing, but nice stuff!


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 I agree. The can't afford to not have an amazing men's box. 

Oh why didn't I think of that earlier....


----------



## fridaypeach (Dec 18, 2012)

I posted pictures and a review on my blog.

I will most likely be ebaying some stuff or seeing if anyone wants to trade.

I am not overjoyed by I am not totally disappointed.


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 18, 2012)

What is your blog?


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 18, 2012)

Here is an unboxing on youtube I just found:


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 18, 2012)

[SIZE=11pt]- Deborah Lippmann Lip and Nail Duet [/SIZE]
[SIZE=11pt]- Jewelmint Clutch


They sent out a variety of these items, so it looks like I will have some spoilers left when I crack mine open after all![/SIZE]


----------



## JamieSaves (Dec 18, 2012)

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



SPOILER SPOILER I have never done a spoiler collapse so I apologize in advance if I didn't do it right!!! That clutch is super cute. Wonder if everyone got the same one? Anybody want to sell/trade theirs? PM me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fridaypeach (Dec 18, 2012)

Sent in PM.  But basically search my user name and you will find it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Freezymama (Dec 18, 2012)

> Here is an unboxing on youtube I just found:


 I tried having a more positive opinion after reading all the comments about the value. But after watching this YouTube video I hate it even more. If I get that clutch I'll be even more p!$$ed! And if course they can't cater to everyone and I have no problem spending $ on big items but all I'm thinking is Wth am I gonna do with a clutch like that as a mother of 2 (3 month old)? It's just not a universal box to me. There's too many products out there that would have been much better! I would have even taken a box full of coupon codes lol!


----------



## AngelinaMomof2 (Dec 18, 2012)

I agree with you 100%. I had a feeling this box would be underwhelming. So glad i didnt buy it!!!


----------



## Eleda (Dec 18, 2012)

http://hawaiianxangelzcreationz.blogspot.com/2012/12/popsugar-luxury-edition-box-2012.html


----------



## fate (Dec 18, 2012)

So the Heather Belle cuff is the polished brass Niki Cuff that retails for $52
http://www.heatherbelleco.com/jewelry/Bracelets/nicki-cuff-brass

I just tried the hand soap. While it's easy not to be excited about hand soap I have to say it's REALLY nice. The smell is really subtle and pleasant and it feels different from any soap I've tried, in texture as well as the way it leaves your hands feeling after use.

Since I had to go to work when I first posted about it yesterday my thoughts these...Maybe I wouldn't have purchased this stuff on my own (I probably wouldn't spend $20+ on hand soap), but I am not really disappointed. My favourite part about all subscription boxes is the SURPRISE! I don't ever really expect anything so I'm not usually disappointed. The $100 price tag was a bit high for a gamble, but because I found a few items that I absolutely love it's worth it to me. The clutch that I got I really love and that alone probably retails for $60-90.


----------



## tanyamib (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *fate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So the Heather Belle cuff is the polished brass Niki Cuff that retails for $52
> 
> ...


----------



## fate (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tanyamib* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oops thought the cuff was in classic gold ($110 value)? Anywayz I think I will love it no matter what color it is =p
> ...


----------



## fridaypeach (Dec 18, 2012)

(link removed per tos)


----------



## Kinsington (Dec 18, 2012)

First post....Hope I do this correctly!

Edit: Fixed your spoiler and embedded your images.

Here is what I had in my box: 

Heather Belle Niki Cuff - polished brass:   $52

Epicurean 8 oz  After Bath Moisturizer in Kukui Coconut:  $38

Silver Jewelmint clutch:  $60 - $90

Vosges Mini chocolate bar library:  $25

Compagne de Provence Liquid hand soap:  $24

Tocca Scented Candle in Kyoto (peach nectar &amp; kinmokusei Flower):  $38

Deborah Lippman Lip and Nail Duet in Puttin on the Ritz: $38

Total Value:   $275 - $305

Overall, I'm decently happy with the box.  I wasn't as "wowed" as I had expected, but I'm pleasantly pleased.   I have been following the Pop Sugar holiday gift guides and various giveaways and had really expected/hoped some of these on trend items would be in the box. I'm not really sure anything in the box was what they were touting as 'must have gifts' for the season.  The lotion, soap and candle are very nice, but it just seems like every month in the regular must have there is a soap/lotion/candle.  All the various scents are starting to get overwhelming in my tiny apartment!  I guess I had thought there would be a couple big ticket items instead of a bunch of $20-$30 items.  I guess that's what you get for buying something with so little detail!  At least the surprise part is fun!!

I do really love the cuff.  It's not something I would normally buy for myself, but am really happy to have it as a new addition to my jewelry collection.  Major bonus...it actually fit! The last bracelet fit like sausage casing on my wrist and was sadly too uncomfortable to wear.   Really wish they would do things like earrings or long necklaces.  Things that don't require sizing!

The clutch is really pretty and I LOVE it. It's another item I would normally not pick for myself, but I'm digging the vintage feel and am already planning outfits around it.  At first I was really unhappy because it was so tiny my iphone 5 wouldn't fit.  After removing the case, I am able to close the clutch along with a few other key items.  The downside still is that my iphone looks like it's desperately trying to make an escape from the bag which makes it hang awkwardly.  Oh well. Going to rock it anyway!   I also tried it with my old iPhone 4 which fit a lot better.


----------



## AngelaG (Dec 18, 2012)

I agree with you, although sometimes I get bummed when I actually get my boxes I really do enjoy them because it's things I like but would not normally pick out for myself to get because who spends that kind of money on themselves?


----------



## AngelaG (Dec 18, 2012)

I agree with you, although sometimes I get bummed when I actually get my boxes I really do enjoy them because it's things I like but would not normally pick out for myself to get because who spends that kind of money on themselves?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Freezymama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried having a more positive opinion after reading all the comments about the value. But after watching this YouTube video I hate it even more.
> 
> ...


 Well it is called a Luxury Box.  I would have been PISSED if I paid $100 for a box that was supposed to be called Luxury and it contained nothing but coupons codes.


----------



## Kinsington (Dec 18, 2012)

Hey - first time post! 

Just received my luxury box and have included photos/details below!

Contents: 

Heather Belle Niki Cuff - polished brass:   $52

Epicurean 8 oz  After Bath Moisturizer in Kukui Coconut:  $38

Silver Jewelmint clutch:  $60 - $90

Vosges Mini chocolate bar library:  $25

Compagne de Provence Liquid hand soap  $24

Tocca Scented Candle in Kyoto (peach nectar &amp; Kinmokusei flower):  $38

Deborah Lippman Lip and Nail Duet in Puttin on the Ritz  $38

Total Value   275 - 305
Overall, I'm decently happy with the box.  I wasn't as "wowed" as I had expected, but I'm pleasantly pleased.   I have been following the Pop Sugar holiday gift guides and various giveaways and had really expected/hoped some of these on trend items would be in the box. I'm not really sure anything in the box was what they were touting as 'must have gifts' for the season.  The lotion, soap and candle are very nice, but it just seems like every month in the regular must have there is a soap/lotion/candle.  All the various scents are starting to get overwhelming in my tiny apartment!  I guess I had thought there would be a couple big ticket items instead of a bunch of $20-$30 items.  I guess that's what you get for buying something with so little detail!  At least the surprise part is fun!!
 
I do really love the cuff.  It's not something I would normally buy for myself, but am really happy to have it as a new addition to my jewelry collection.  Major bonus...it actually fit! The last bracelet fit like sausage casing on my wrist and was sadly too uncomfortable to wear.   Really wish they would do things like earrings or long necklaces.  Things that don't require sizing!
 
The clutch is really pretty and I LOVE it. It's another item I would normally not pick for myself, but I'm digging the vintage feel and am already planning outfits around it.  At first I was really unhappy because it was so tiny my iphone 5 wouldn't fit.  After removing the case, I am able to close the clutch along with a few other key items.  The downside still is that my iphone looks like it's desperately trying to make an escape from the bag which makes it hang awkwardly.  Oh well. Going to rock it anyway!   I also tried it with my old iPhone 4 which fit a lot better.  
 


 


 
Edit: Fixed again lol


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *martianeskimo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Exactly! I agree 100% and I'm happy I bought it!


 Agreed and agree with the posts that say some of you gals are way to hard to please! Of course not everyone will be pleased with every item in every box. But I'm so excited for this box to arrive and SO very excited about every single item included in it.  I'm totally happy I bought this box.  I have a feeling that if this was the December box everyone was looking hoping for.  I agree that the December box is kinda ho-hum.  But this lux box totally makes up for it.  Plus I'm giving away most of the Dec box contents as xmas gifts, so I look at it like I was going to spend money on xmas gifts away, they just made my decision for me.


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Dec 18, 2012)

Quick question: PopSugar did publish that this would be at least $300 worth of merch, right?  Or am I imagining that?

I also, I really hope I get the

Deb Lippman set in berry or some other dark color....crossing my fingers!  Also, I'm pretty sure I'll be disappointed with any of the Jewelmint clutches, but especially the brass mailbox-type one.  Maybe I can re-purpose as home decor though?  I'm crossing my fingers that mine arrives broken so I can get some alternate goodies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Freezymama (Dec 18, 2012)

I



> Well it is called a Luxury Box. Â I would have been PISSED if I paid $100 for a box that was supposed to be called Luxury and it contained nothing but coupons codes. Â


 I understand why it's called a Luxury Box. However I've seen these lotions and soaps at my Marshall's down the street with a $9.99 sticker. I was just hoping for more items that would cater to all women of all ages. I probably would never use the clutch ESP with a diaper bag in tow.


----------



## catyanne (Dec 18, 2012)

So my box has been sitting in Reno for 4 days..."in transit" Normally my boxes come pretty quick (10 days tops and that was just once). Should I be concerned . I am on the east coast but have usually gotten my boxes in pretty good time.


----------



## Kinsington (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm pretty sure it did say $300 worth of merch for $100.  From what I have found the total value of the box comes somewhere between $275 and $305.  

One thing I can't figure out is the clutch.  The different versions are nowhere to be found on JewelMint.  The only one I do see anywhere in the history of the interwebs is Kate Bosworth line launched on JewelMint in June 2012 and the line ranged from $60-$90.  The envelope clutch is the only one I can find a historic picture of (and personally I would be upset about not having a strap since the metal rings seem to clank.)  It seems odd that the others are nowhere to be found.  I have to wonder if we all got the un-purchased clutches/leftover discount retail from earlier in the season....luckily, I really like mine.


----------



## shammycat (Dec 18, 2012)

All of the products seem catered towards an older demographic. I expected the luxury box to contain fun luxury products, not hand soap, lotion, and a candle that I can easily buy discounted if wanted. More makeup, even skincare, would have been great.


----------



## fate (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *prachisrk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Could you share a photo of:
> 
> the different jewelmint clutches


Sorry this reply is a little late, but here you go...


----------



## prachisrk (Dec 18, 2012)

Thank u  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 



> Originally Posted by *fate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sorry this reply is a little late, but here you go...


----------



## Eleda (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *fate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Sorry this reply is a little late, but here you go...
> ...


----------



## cmello (Dec 18, 2012)

i really hope i don't get the

envelope clutches
.. not sure how i feel about tnot having a strap. I'm hoping for the other 2 which are vintage and funky. My package still says it's in transit since Saturday from UT sighhh


----------



## japolina (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *catyanne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So my box has been sitting in Reno for 4 days..."in transit" Normally my boxes come pretty quick (10 days tops and that was just once). Should I be concerned . I am on the east coast but have usually gotten my boxes in pretty good time.


 Mine is sitting in Reno too....I'm in Miami. Ugh...


----------



## AshJs3 (Dec 18, 2012)

The thing this box hinges on for me, is the stuff that comes in different scents/colors. I don't know how to do a spoiler on my phone so I won't get into much detail but if the scents/colors I get don't suit me, then I'm pretty much screwed. If they do that will be great and I'm glad I got it. As for the clutch, I don't like any of those. :/


----------



## JessP (Dec 18, 2012)

I kind of like the envelope/mailbox clutches  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Antidentite (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I kind of like the envelope/mailbox clutches  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 

I think they're super cute, would I pay $60-90 for one? Definitely not.


----------



## prachisrk (Dec 18, 2012)

Me too. I'm really hoping I get those



> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I kind of like the envelope/mailbox clutches  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Freezymama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I
> 
> I understand why it's called a Luxury Box. However I've seen these lotions and soaps at my Marshall's down the street with a $9.99 sticker.
> ...


 I think the idea is that you would use a clutch on a nice night out on the town or to a party, or another night out when you wouldn't also have the diaper bag.  

I believe there are other sub boxes that cater to mommies and kiddo's.  Maybe that's more suited for you?  I do think this box is slightly geared toward a someone with more disposable income, due to the price tag, which typically is someone possibly older, maybe kid-less and with more flexibility with disposable income.  I know those kidlets are expensive!


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I kind of like the envelope/mailbox clutches  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Me too.  I think they'd look cute sitting on my little front table in between uses.  If I had kids, I'd leave them little notes and treats inside for them to check for now and again, a little I love you note with a little bag of candy or a toy car for a boy, that kind of thing.  Everyone knows how kids love mail, it'd be like a tiny interfamily mailbox, lol.  I actually like all of the ones offered and would be happy with any of them.  I'd even think about buying a second box just to get different colors/options and to use for nice, quality hostess gifts if someone didn't like their box if my available funds were a little healthier at the moment.  I've been readying myself for a trip and buying a winter wardrobe when you live in the tropics is expensive!  It's going to drive me crazy not knowing what I got until February.  Maybe I can have Gram open it up on Skype for me and show me the goodies.  I usually let her pick out something she loves from my boxes so we'll see what she picks this time.  She's exactly like me but a bit older, obviously, so we have pretty similar tastes.  She's young at heart.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I agree with you.  But I would pay $90 plus $10 shipping for it if it came along with 6 - 7 other high end, interesting products that I'd enjoy but might not pay full price for usually, things that are a treat for me.  I do think that each product is worth the $14.28 inclusive of shipping that it ends up being when I divide the price paid into the number of items received.  If I had to hunt down these items individually I'd have to pay full price plus shipping from each website.  I find that these subs introduce me to new brands and concepts, for instance, I'd NEVER have even thought about possibly paying $50 for a mask before Sample Society and I've fallen in love with the Ren Glycolactic Skin Renewal Mask which makes my skin absolutely glow and the bottle actually lasts a really long time so per use it's not as bad.  It's a miracle worker for me, this is what it does - This bio active peel mask works to reduce blackheads, fine lines, congestion and scarring to reveal improved skin tone.

So, when anticipating these products, I can't wait to see what I end up falling in love with this time.  I can't lie, using luxe products does make me feel a bit pampered and I love it especially when I am not paying full price for the experience.  I agree with the ladies who have said that it's fun to get things that you normally wouldn't have splurged on for yourself.


----------



## Rach212 (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I agree with you.  But I would pay $90 plus $10 shipping for it if it came along with 6 - 7 other high end, interesting products that I'd enjoy but might not pay full price for usually, things that are a treat for me.  I do think that each product is worth the $14.28 inclusive of shipping that it ends up being when I divide the price paid into the number of items received.  If I had to hunt down these items individually I'd have to pay full price plus shipping from each website.  I find that these subs introduce me to new brands and concepts, for instance, I'd NEVER have even thought about possibly paying $50 for a mask before Sample Society and I've fallen in love with the Ren Glycolactic Skin Renewal Mask which makes my skin absolutely glow and the bottle actually lasts a really long time so per use it's not as bad.  It's a miracle worker for me, this is what it does - This bio active peel mask works to reduce blackheads, fine lines, congestion and scarring to reveal improved skin tone.
> ...


 Ok that mask sounds amazing - one of my biggest issues is blackheads that won't seem to go away.  And of course the fine lines ... ugh


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Rach212* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ok that mask sounds amazing - one of my biggest issues is blackheads that won't seem to go away.  And of course the fine lines ... ugh


 The best things I've found for my blackheads are 1 - Shea Terra RoseHips Black Soap Deep Pore Facial Wash and Mask, although using it with a Clarisonic or Olay face brush might be too aggressive and cause redness so just use with your hands 2 - Clarisonic and before that my cheaper Olay version, really gets into pores, if I travel without it and wash my face with my hands I really notice a difference, I got mine with my Birchbox points and a special so it wasn't as expensive as usual, 3 - regular masks with the Ren Glycolactic Skin Renewal Mask.  It's so fruity and citrusy and is easy and not irritating to me.  I leave it on for longer than the 10 minutes that they suggest, I've noticed that a lot of girls online do.  It makes me want to try more Ren products, it's that great.  4 - the Biore Pore Strips, there is something very satisfying about cleaning out your pores instantly and seeing what you've removed.

I kind of want to get my first ever facial, but really, I have a lot of great products and what do they do that I can't do at home other than pamper me?  My local guy uses Aveda and he doesn't do extractions.  That's what I'd want a professional to do for me, extractions without worrying about redness or scarring.  But he also does a neck, shoulders, facial and foot and leg massage while he's waiting on the mask to do it's job so I think he is totally worth his expertise for the massage alone.  Maybe some day.  Sorry about going on an OT ramble, just wanted to help out with anything I can recommend for those pesky blackheads, I wish I wasn't born with skin that is prone to them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The best things I've found for my blackheads are 1 - Shea Terra RoseHips Black Soap Deep Pore Facial Wash and Mask


 This stuff is amazing. Not abrasive at all so my sensitive skin could handle it and it works!


----------



## Rach212 (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The best things I've found for my blackheads are 1 - Shea Terra RoseHips Black Soap Deep Pore Facial Wash and Mask, although using it with a Clarisonic or Olay face brush might be too aggressive and cause redness so just use with your hands 2 - Clarisonic and before that my cheaper Olay version, really gets into pores, if I travel without it and wash my face with my hands I really notice a difference, I got mine with my Birchbox points and a special so it wasn't as expensive as usual, 3 - regular masks with the Ren Glycolactic Skin Renewal Mask.  It's so fruity and citrusy and is easy and not irritating to me.  I leave it on for longer than the 10 minutes that they suggest, I've noticed that a lot of girls online do.  It makes me want to try more Ren products, it's that great.  4 - the Biore Pore Strips, there is something very satisfying about cleaning out your pores instantly and seeing what you've removed.
> ...


 Thank you for the recommendations!  They seriously drive me nuts and now my son is getting them on his chin .... argh!


----------



## martianeskimo (Dec 18, 2012)

> So my box has been sitting in Reno for 4 days..."in transit" Normally my boxes come pretty quick (10 days tops and that was just once). Should I be concerned . I am on the east coast but have usually gotten my boxes in pretty good time. Â


 Mine has been sitting in City of Industry for 4 days with now movement. Even the December box moved much faster. Crappost is really the worst plus my order from baublebar is apparently out for delivery in Escondido, CA which would be great if I lived there and not 50+ miles away. Bad day all around for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RainbowClouds (Dec 18, 2012)

*Just got my box and I am sure happy I didn't buy all this seperately.*

I will be regifting almost everything except the cuff and the chocolate. I got a weird bag from Jewelmint it looks like a bottle and has a very narrow bottle neck like opening.I don't like it and can't figure out why we would get a bag like this at all.I would have been alot happier with one of the other ones the brochure shows.But I did get alot of things to add to my mother in law's gifts so that's a good thing.I wouldn't have paid what the list price is for the cuff bracelet but I will wear it.


----------



## japolina (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *martianeskimo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine has been sitting in City of Industry for 4 days with now movement. Even the December box moved much faster. Crappost is really the worst plus my order from baublebar is apparently out for delivery in Escondido, CA which would be great if I lived there and not 50+ miles away. Bad day all around for me


 I ordered shoes from Myhabit. They were sent via smart post and the last time they were scanned were 10 days ago at the post office in my city. Nothing after that. Smart post is horrible  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Pop Sugar promised christmas delivery on this box when we ordered it didn't they. Mine may not make it, it shows that it has been in reno for days (I"m in florida)


----------



## lolitam (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *RainbowClouds* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Just got my box and I am sure happy I didn't buy all this seperately.*
> 
> ...


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Dec 18, 2012)

Received mine today and I've gotta say, I was kind of "meh" about it on reading the spoilers, but now that I've actually opened and touched everything I'm happy.  If I were offered this knowing what I know now, I'd still probably spend the $100 to buy it, _only because I got the variations of each item that I wanted_.  Picture and more details in the spoiler.





I really like the Jewelmint silver clutch - I'll probably only use it once per year because I don't go to many fancy events, but it matches my style pretty well and will be useful when my cheap black satin clutch will not do.  I received the Deb Lippman set in witches Brew and Under A Spell, both cool reds, which is PERFECT for me and exactly what I wanted.  The soap is the Olive &amp; Lavender, the lotion lavender, and candle Stella (a blood orange that smells fantastic and I want to eat it).  I'm going to email the bracelet company and see if I can exchange mine for a silver one - if that is possible then I will call this box perfect!
And here's my personal valuation of everything

Chocolate: I put high-end stuff at $2/bar, but I'm pretty sure I won't be a fan of the white one, so that means $12 for me ($2x the six I'll eat)
Soap: $10 (it's a great size)
Candle: $20.  It is supposed to burn 50-100% longer than my go-to candle, the B&amp;BW 3-wick, which I usually buy at $10/ea.  Plus I really like the scent and it has cute packaging.
Lotion: $10, assuming it really is this orgasmic after-bath experience that the Amazon reviews rave about
Clutch: $5, since it will basically be used three times ever and it's not ideal for me (kind of on the small side - I'm just hoping my Galaxy phone will fit in it)
Bracelet: $10.  If I can't swap it for silver I'll be able to trade for other goodies or sell hopefully.
Lipstick/nail polish: $25 for set ($15 lipstick $10 polish), but I've never tried any Lippman stuff so this might end up being higher

That gives this box a personal value of $92 for me.  Not what I was hoping for, but if the lotion/soap/nail polish/lipstick blows my mind it could go up.  I'm still happy though, because I'd probably never try any of these brands if out purchasing independently.


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *WanderlustinWA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm going to email the bracelet company and see if I can exchange mine for a silver one - if that is possible then I will call this box perfect!


 Let me know what you find out...I would love to do that too.


----------



## RainbowClouds (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lolitam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *It's still not my style but I may use it for something to hold things in my reg. purse. I would give it to family but don't know who would actually use it. we aren't the tux and ball gown type people.*


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *WanderlustinWA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Received mine today and I've gotta say, I was kind of "meh" about it on reading the spoilers, but now that I've actually opened and touched everything I'm happy.  If I were offered this knowing what I know now, I'd still probably spend the $100 to buy it, _only because I got the variations of each item that I wanted_.  Picture and more details in the spoiler.


 I'm glad that you got a good box for you and your wanted variations.  More details of what I'm hoping for in the spoiler.

You got a great box, I agree, those variations would have been my favorites too.  I'm hoping for either the Blood Orange candle in Stella like you got or the Cucumber Grapefruit one called Cleopatra.  The other one I've heard about is described as grandmotherly and rose, sometimes I adore rose and other times it's overwhelming, so we shall see.  I'm also hoping for witches brew Deborah Lippmann and the reddish lipstick, I've seen nudes in some box pics and while they're classic and elegant I think I'd get more use out of a really great red.  Who knows, though?  Maybe the nudes will kick me out of my rut, I tend to use reds a lot and could use a change.  I wonder what people will trade the items that they don't like for?  For instance, I kind of like all of the clutches and might trade for one depending on what I get in my own box but to me it's only worth 1/6th of the box price, not $60 - $90 even though that might be sticker price.  If I were to pay that, I'd be better off just buying another box off of someone who was disappointed.  Just idly wondering.  I've only traded makeup and skin care items before, so I'm curious as to what people are hoping/looking for as regards trades from this box.  Thanks for posting about how you felt after opening and touching the things, I can't wait to do the same.  Reading about it is one thing but smelling, seeing and tasting is totally different and might make some people a little more satisfied (or less, even), we're all different.  You addressed something I've thought about mystery boxes too, if I knew what was in them beforehand, would I still pay the money for it?  This one is a yes for me too.


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 18, 2012)

Wow. My ship arrival estimate just changed to the 24th.


----------



## elb622 (Dec 19, 2012)

What is the weight for the boxes?  Mine is at my post office now and is still saying 18.5 lbs.   I was initially a little ugh about this box when I first saw the spoiler, but now that it's less than a mile away I'm excited. I'm just hoping that a few of the items are a different variation like some of the others have posted.


----------



## catyanne (Dec 19, 2012)

> Wow. My ship arrival estimate just changed to the 24th.


 At least you have a projected arrival. Mine shipped on the 12th of December and has been sitting in Reno for the last 5 freaking days. We paid $100 for this box, couldn't they at least have sent it FedEx home delivery?! I have another package coming that way and it left shipping in MO 2 days ago and is being delivered today. That would have been what I would have liked to see with a $100 price tag on the box. I RARELY make complaints about these sub boxed because I love the surprise, but shipping is a sticking point for me - especially when we shelled out so much $ for it.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *catyanne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> At least you have a projected arrival. Mine shipped on the 12th of December and has been sitting in Reno for the last 5 freaking days. We paid $100 for this box, couldn't they at least have sent it FedEx home delivery?! I have another package coming that way and it left shipping in MO 2 days ago and is being delivered today. That would have been what I would have liked to see with a $100 price tag on the box. I RARELY make complaints about these sub boxed because I love the surprise, but shipping is a sticking point for me - especially when we shelled out so much $ for it.


 I'm in the same boat, mine is still in Sacramento and no FedEx updates since last week (12/14).  I'm bummed that it won't make it to me this week, I'll be ok if it arrives on 12/24 as the promised but with this time of year and shipping companies being overloaded I wouldn't be surprised if it arrived late.  Which is a serious bummer.  I kinda want to have this stuff for Xmas &amp; NYE.


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 19, 2012)

Mine is supposed to be delivered today, but I doubt that it will be. The tracking info says that it made it to my post office yesterday. It is in transit in my city, so maybe.


----------



## Jess Bailey (Dec 19, 2012)

mine should be here by the end of the week. if not tomorrow, i would expect by Friday and i'm excited about it.


----------



## Tuscanyb450 (Dec 19, 2012)

Actually home delivery requires signature in my experience. With most people working outside the home, that is not a good option.


----------



## catyanne (Dec 19, 2012)

http://consumerist.com/2012/11/21/insider-explains-why-fedex-smartpost-is-so-terrible/

Popsugar should read this...


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 19, 2012)

What's the longest you gals have waited for a PS delivery?  I have a sinking feeling that mine lux box will be one of those packages that is way late.  

My October, November and December box all arrived with not hiccups.  I'm sad.


----------



## alliekers (Dec 19, 2012)

Just checked the status of my box again and it finally has a delivery ETA date: tomorrow! I'm in the LA area and this box seems to have floated halfway around the state at this point (Gilroy, Sacramento, Chino, you name it). So happy this will arrive before Christmas. Now if only I can resist the urge to read more spoilers until then!


----------



## vugrl (Dec 19, 2012)

Grrrr.... my last shipping update was 4 days ago and it says that it left Sacramento. I have NO idea where it is now or when it's coming.


----------



## prachisrk (Dec 19, 2012)

Me too. Mine usually takes 5 day to make it to the east coast from Sacramento. 



> Originally Posted by *vugrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Grrrr.... my last shipping update was 4 days ago and it says that it left Sacramento. I have NO idea where it is now or when it's coming.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *vugrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Grrrr.... my last shipping update was 4 days ago and it says that it left Sacramento. I have NO idea where it is now or when it's coming.


 I called FedEx and had them send a message to SmartPost to locate my package.  They are *supposed* to call me back with an update.  I also tracked my package via USPS tracking, you just use your FedEx tracking number and put a "94" before the number to see if there is any USPS tracking info on the package.  Mine came up with nada, I did it, so did the FedEx CS person, so he said they were going to try to locate it and let me know.


----------



## Loladevil (Dec 19, 2012)

Mine is less than 10 miles from my front door and has been since the weekend, estimated delivery isn't until tomorrow, how insane is that?!


----------



## Katinka31 (Dec 19, 2012)

Okay, Popsugar, I take it (mostly) back...

I wasn't too enthused upon first seeing spoilers for the box -- I think I was expecting a larger number of items.  I braced myself for the likelihood of having to eBay most of it, but when I opened it up last night, I was pleasantly surprised!  All of the colors/styles/scents were very well-suited to me, and I think I'll use and enjoy everything (with the exception of the cuff).  I don't know if I'll take the gamble again, though (although part of me wants to think, "Now that they've done this once and received feedback, the next box will be the stuff of legend!!  I couldn't possibly miss it!!").





Here's the breakdown:

Jewelmint Clutch -- Gold envelope (I probably won't use this for its intended purpose, but I think it will be cute on my dresser, and I liked someone's idea of using it as a "delivery box" for notes to family members

Epicuren Moisturizer -- in Papaya Pineapple

Chocolate Library -- I had three each of three different flavors -- all extremely good!

Compagnie de Provence -- in Fig of Provence

Tocca -- in Havana (sugarcane and spiced rum -- smells fantastic, even when not lit)

Heather Belle cuff  -- Only thing I'm not keeping, but only because it's not my style (Anyone want mine?  It seems make for small-ish wrists)

Deborah Lippman set -- Yay, the colors I wanted!  The lipstick is in Under a Spell (sheer berry) and the polish is in witches Brew (sparkly wine) -- gorgeous!

I still like the concept of surprise boxes, but I think Popsugar could do better in terms of managing expectations with more hints and details of what the Luxe boxes might contain.  All in all, though, I'm happy.


----------



## japolina (Dec 19, 2012)

I was at Nordstrom today and saw a DL display with the exact same item. It was $38 and they only had three left (popular item!)

BTW mine is still in Reno. Will it ever get here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Katinka31 (Dec 19, 2012)

I had a lengthy post written up, but it seemed to disappear when I tried to post.  So, let's try just the photo...

I'm actually happy with everything but the cuff (anyone want it?  It's just not my style.).  I don't know that I'd take the gamble again, though.


----------



## Eleda (Dec 19, 2012)

mine will be here on saturday and it now weights less, what happened, did they open it and took out some gifts, lol!


----------



## AngelinaMomof2 (Dec 19, 2012)

To: Freezymama: I know!! The clutch is a hard metal case from Jewelmint who uses those more than once if at all? A wallet would have been better. I'm a Jewelmint subscriber and have been disappointed many times with the quality of the items they sell, i have had to return many items. Just because it says the clutch is worth $60-$90 does not really mean it is. It costs Jewelmint probably $5 dollars to get it manufactured. I'm a Mom too and i can see alot of this stuff being not universal at all. Glad i passed on this one!!!

This is the reason why i did not buy the luxury box is because i noticed popsugar is affiliated with companies like Stylemint/Jewelmint and other brands i do not care for. I knew this would be loaded with "so-so" stuff that most people do not need. I think alot of subscribers like the element of surprise and convince themselves they are happy with anything to make themselves feel better. If in anyway your unhappy i would try to get a refund or a replacement item. They replaced items for me before that i was unhappy with. They seem to care. 

Happy Holidays!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## classybroad (Dec 19, 2012)

I just want it to get here. I got a fed ex package today and was soooo excited but it was a gift for the hubby.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 19, 2012)

Well girls, looks like my lux box is lost.  Called FedEx and FedEx SmartPost and neither could locate it.  They've opened a Trace on it and I'll have to wait another 48 hours for them to call the FedEx location in Sacramento to see if they can even locate the package.  There is certainly no way I'll get mine by 12/24...if at all.  

PS only suggested I call SmartPost myself. They did respond right away. But it not exactly world class customer service, here.  I was a big PS fan and supporter, but this has soured my opinion.  Guess I have 10 days to see if my package shows up and cancel my sub.  I'm so bummed.


----------



## casey anne (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> mine will be here on saturday and it now weights less, what happened, did they open it and took out some gifts, lol!


 Mine now weighs less as well; I should be getting it by Friday.  Though, it's in Chicago and it has to get to Wisco and we have the thunderstorm rapidly approaching  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Freezymama (Dec 19, 2012)

> Really? They've returned or replaced something for you before? Is this popsugar or jewelmint? A wallet would have been much more practical of an item. ESP for us moms. Just because we are mom doesn't mean we can't have a little luxury in our life. I really don't think I'll be buying a luxury box again. I'm surprised actually. Don't they survey consumers or something. That metal envelope clutch is just killing me. And I'm sure ill be the one to get it. Just my luck lol. I'm hoping hubbies luxury box is better!!!


----------



## katybug1986 (Dec 19, 2012)

My box had:

 

DL set in the witches brew/under a spell
Tocca candle in cucumber/grapefruit
Mini Chocolate library
Gold cuff (Don't want, would trade for almost anything beauty related)
Jewelmint gold brass envelope clutch (Same thing, would trade for anything beauty related)
Bath moisturizer in lemon grass
Soap in olive lavender? I don't care for the scent at all and makes me sick actually.

I will be gifting the lotion and soap to my mom and looking to trade the cuff and clutch. I love the DL set and Chocolate set but wish I would have received the blood orange candle. Oh well, it was fun opening and seeing which items I got.


----------



## martianeskimo (Dec 19, 2012)

> Well girls, looks like my lux box is lost. Â Called FedEx and FedEx SmartPost and neither could locate it. Â They've opened a Trace on it and I'll have to wait another 48 hours for them to call the FedEx location in Sacramento to see if they can even locate the package. Â There is certainly no way I'll get mine by 12/24...if at all. Â  PS only suggested I call SmartPost myself. They did respond right away. But it not exactly world class customer service, here. Â I was a big PS fan and supporter, but this has soured my opinion. Â Guess I have 10 days to see if my package shows up and cancel my sub. Â I'm so bummed. Â Â


 That is terrible  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've been worried that my box got lost because of the lack of shipping updates but I really hope that you end up getting it. To the commenter who stated some of us convince ourselves to be happy with anything, that's a pretty harsh thing to say. I'm pretty sure you and I are very different demographics (you've mentioned being a mom) and I am very happy with my box because I actually buy all those brands on a regular basis. If you're unhappy, that sucks but please don't assume we're deluding ourselves because your personal tastes could be quite different than those of other subscribers. Also, if you're very unsatisfied, it might be a good idea to cancel this sub and look for one more suited to your tastes, interests, and lifestyle.


----------



## cutpiece (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *martianeskimo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is terrible
> 
> ...


 Amen.

Mine box arrived today. I was excited before I got it, and am head over heals now after receiving it. 



 Hope everyone who ordered receives theirs soon.


----------



## Freezymama (Dec 19, 2012)

> That is terrible  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've been worried that my box got lost because of the lack of shipping updates but I really hope that you end up getting it. To the commenter who stated some of us convince ourselves to be happy with anything, that's a pretty harsh thing to say. I'm pretty sure you and I are very different demographics (you've mentioned being a mom) and I am very happy with my box because I actually buy all those brands on a regular basis. If you're unhappy, that sucks but please don't assume we're deluding ourselves because your personal tastes could be quite different than those of other subscribers. Also, if you're very unsatisfied, it might be a good idea to cancel this sub and look for one more suited to your tastes, interests, and lifestyle.


 It wasn't me who did state that and I hate to seem like I'm "startin' something" but this is the second time ive read something along the lines of "u mentioned your a mom blah blah sign up for another box blah blah..." That comment is just bothering me. I'm a mom and I don't need to prove I'm "cool" enough for this luxury box or I should sign up for a mom box. I purchased this luxury box and I'm subscribed to many more mom/beauty/fashion type boxes. I'm sure it wasn't intended in a negative way. I just don't think it's necessary bringing in the fact we are moms?! Don't get it sorry.


----------



## RucheChic (Dec 19, 2012)

I love my clutch but my Iphone does not fit into it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RucheChic (Dec 19, 2012)

For those who do not like the cuff I say wear it at least once, I did not like it at first but I wore it today and got tons of compliments and the longer I wore it the more I started to like it.


----------



## Meggpi (Dec 19, 2012)

Misread something, nothing to see here.


----------



## shadowboxer (Dec 19, 2012)

I feel like Wonder Woman with the cuff on.


----------



## Christy327 (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm a mom myself so what does that mean? Moms are trendy and like to try new things just as much as a single person with no kids.  My kids get boxes  as well.  Off topic, but does any one know of any boxes for kids over 6?


----------



## martianeskimo (Dec 19, 2012)

T



> It wasn't me who did state that and I hate to seem like I'm "startin' something" but this is the second time ive read something along the lines of "u mentioned your a mom blah blah sign up for another box blah blah..." That comment is just bothering me. I'm a mom and I don't need to prove I'm "cool" enough for this luxury box or I should sign up for a mom box. I purchased this luxury box and I'm subscribed to many more mom/beauty/fashion type boxes. I'm sure it wasn't intended in a negative way. I just don't think it's necessary bringing in the fact we are moms?! Don't get it sorry.


 I'm not intending to sound mean since I don't feel that way and words can be misconstrued through posts but I think you and another poster are the ones who have brought up that they're moms and that the items aren't to your liking because they wouldn't mesh with your lifestyle? I think someone posted something along the lines of saying they couldn't carry a clutch since they were more likely to carry a diaper bag. No one is judging you for being a mom, women have many facets to their personalities and if you hadn't mentioned it, no one would even know that you were. I was just trying to say that if the items don't go with your lifestyle (like if I were to subscribe to curlbox even though I don't have curly hair), then it might be worth it to look for something that does. Paying to hate the items is totally unnecessary and no one wants to lose money on things they hate.


----------



## classybroad (Dec 19, 2012)

> I feel like Wonder Woman with the cuff on.


 Lol if I wear that cuff like wonder woman can I have her body??


----------



## martianeskimo (Dec 19, 2012)

> I'm a mom myself so what does that mean? Moms are trendy and like to try new things just as much as a single person with no kids. Â My kids get boxes Â as well. Â Off topic, but does any one know of any boxes for kids over 6?


 If you're replying to my comment, I know that moms are women too and they can be as trendy as anyone. I was replying to a poster who didn't like the items in the box and mentioned that it didn't mesh with her lifestyle as a mom. My mother is 55 and she gets the same box and me and loves it. No one is saying that this box is limited to a certain type of person.


----------



## KayEss (Dec 19, 2012)

Got my box today! Remained mostly unspoiled until I opened it, here are my impressions...

I opened the Deborah Lippman first, and I was VERY excited about that. Got the Midnight Confessions duo (witches Brew and Under a Spell). The lipstick might be a little too dark for my pale skin but we'll see. I've always drooled over Deborah Lippmann stuff so this was easily the best part of the box for me.

  Next, the Jewelmint clutch. Was NOT pleased at first (it reminded me of a robot's bladder or something), but it's starting to grow on me. It does fit my phone but I still like the envelope clutches much better.  
The candy bars are so so. Peppercorns? Hemp seeds? Lemon zest? None of this stuff sounds appetizing in my chocolate but I'll give them a shot.
 
The cuff looks really terrible on me. I have fairly small wrists and this just overpowers them, plus I'm not a fan of gold jewelry. Would have been MUCH happier with a nice necklace. I will try wearing it once or twice to see if I end up liking it more later, but I'm not impressed.
 
I got the lotion in french lavender. Majorly disappointed with this one...I never would have purchased this, ever. I have WAY too much lotion in my life already. I am happy that it has a pump on the top of it though.
 
Handsoap looks nice (in lavender as well), but I really like my foaming Bath and Body Works handsoap (on sale usually $3/bottle or so). Not thrilled with this item either.
 
Got the candle in rose (Florence). I don't really like overly floral scents but I don't mind this one since it's pretty soft. I love candles, but, again, Bath and Body Works provides a high quality product at a much lower price already.
 
I guess I was expecting this box to have more interesting items. Hand soap, candle, lotion, weird chocolate, ugly accessories...I will use most of the items but I would never purchase them on their own, nor do I value them as highly as they are sold. I was really hoping for a book, gift certificate of some kind, perfume, deep conditioner for my hair...there are so many things that would have made me happier!


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 19, 2012)

My box also came

Clutch - I also got the robot bladder (lol at that). It's interesting...I think I like it.

  Moisturizer - I was so hoping for lavender...but I got papaya pineapple. Not a fan of the scent.  
Chocolate - ok, I was expecting nine different bars, but I got three bars of three different flavors. Peppermint candy cane, roasted and salted macadamia nuts and lemon zest and pink peppercorn. I love chocolate so I'm looking forward to trying these.
 
Soap - Lavender olive oil. LOVE this! 
 
Candle - Kyoto which is peach nectar. It's nice.
 
Cuff - don't like. I'll probably sell. 
 
Lip/Nail duo - I got Love Notes which is really pretty. The lipstick is Let's do it (a dark berry? I haven't swatched) and the nail polish was My Old Flame - a true red.
 
Over all, I'm pretty happy. I may try to trade my lotion for a different scent...we shall see.


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 19, 2012)

Re: the mom thing, I think this seemed like a pretty mom-friendly bag, actually.

I mean come on, there is chocolate involved.

Yeah, the one item was too small for a mom who needs to carry a lot of stuff, but even someone who isn't a mom might feel that way. 

You know what I would really like to see? (I'm a mom and I admit to being totally behind on new music and stuff, plus I can't go to movies as much) I'd love it if iTunes would have a birchbox kind of thing, where you get like a mix of a bunch of popular songs and new music, some apps, as well as a new release movie rental, for like $10/month. I know there's stuff you can get for free but they could make this kind of thing really good.


----------



## Christy327 (Dec 19, 2012)

All the stuff looks nice and it was a treat for myself but i was hoping for few more practical things like a new pocketbook and planner but i'll add that to my xmas list i guess  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RucheChic (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Christy327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> All the stuff looks nice and it was a treat for myself but i was hoping for few more practical things like a new pocketbook and planner but i'll add that to my xmas list i guess  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I am  glad that they did not put in a planner that is something i'm very picky about.


----------



## KayEss (Dec 19, 2012)

I also would have been happy with some snuggly winter accessories (cashmere scarf, gloves, slippers) and I would appreciated body scrub more than some of the personal care items. All I'm thinking now is what they could have done better! It's nice stuff, but not what I would have picked.

Also, I've been messing with the contents, and...

Tried the Under a Spell lipstick (I was worried it would be too dark for my skin) and it actually looks great! Hooray! Also sampled the white chocolate chocolate bar (the one I was the most afraid of) and it would have been SO good if not for the peppercorns. They add this weird spiced flavor. Oh, well, hopefully the other bars are better.


----------



## alliekers (Dec 20, 2012)

So I got my box (a day earlier than the website quoted). Here's my haul:

Deborah Lippman Set in Puttin' on the Ritz - Nail Polish in Glamorous Life and Lipstick in Drops of Brandy. The polish is pretty but the lipstick is too brownish for my liking. Overall though, I'm happy with this one.

Epicuren Lotion in Kukui Coconut - Spells delcious, just like a vacation.

Tocca Candle in Grace (Lily) - Floral is a bit strong for my liking so I would have preferred any of the other scents but I've always wanted a Tocca candle and never felt like splurging directly so I'm keeping it.

Cuff - I have tiny wrists and this was hard to get on, I had to pull it apart to stretch it (and it was a pain to get out of the too small velvet bag). The brass does make it a bit cheap looking but I'll still keep this and wear occasionally.

Jewelmint Clutch - I got the "Robot's Bladder". I actually love this and think it's unique and cool. I would have loved the envelope clutches as well.

Hand Soap - Haven't tried yet but I am always looking for a soap that doesn't dry out my hands so I am intrigued.
I have a question/concern about the below item though and am wondering if anyone else feels the same?

The Vosges Chocolate Library - per the pamphlet, the photo shown contains 9 different chocolate bars. The set I got only had 3 sets of the same 3 bars. From the looks of the spoilers, some got the complete set of 9 unique bars and some got the same as me.

I am annoyed by this because I feel it's false advertising. Am I right to email Customer Service? I feel like they ran out of the variety and gave us the leftovers thinking we wouldn't notice...


----------



## KayEss (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alliekers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I got my box (a day earlier than the website quoted). Here's my haul:
> 
> ...


----------



## KayEss (Dec 20, 2012)

I am posting WAY too much on this forum haha...but here's a clue about one of the item values!

http://www.fabsugar.com/JewelMint-Bags-Belts-23561855 Here it shows the envelope clutch and says that the Kate Bosworth boutique lines average at $60-90, so for those who were wondering about a value estimate...there it is!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Freezymama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It wasn't me who did state that and I hate to seem like I'm "startin' something" but this is the second time ive read something along the lines of "u mentioned your a mom blah blah sign up for another box blah blah..."
> 
> ...


 It wasn't intended to say "hey get lost, go elsewhere ya mom"  You just said your luxury clutch item didn't go with a diaper bag!  You brought up being a mom, not us!  I don't think that's the point of a luxury box.  If people wanted practical items that could be used everyday like planners and purses large enough to hold extra items for kids diapers/toys etc that's perfectly fine and reasonable.  

What's unreasonable is to expect those things would be included in a box filled with luxury items to go with diaper bags.  What I meant by my comment was if you're a mom and want items that are more universal maybe one of the other subs would suit you (having no idea what other subs you may or may not get, some people here are new to the world of subs, myself included) so I thought I was suggesting that you look at the subs specifically designed to possibly meet your needs.  It wasn't intended to be a negative opinion of moms and your needs..  

But you are the one who said....this doesn't go with a diaper bag!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *martianeskimo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> T
> 
> I'm not intending to sound mean since I don't feel that way and words can be misconstrued through posts but I think you and another poster are the ones who have brought up that they're moms and that the items aren't to your liking because they wouldn't mesh with your lifestyle? I think someone posted something along the lines of saying they couldn't carry a clutch since they were more likely to carry a diaper bag. No one is judging you for being a mom, women have many facets to their personalities and if you hadn't mentioned it, no one would even know that you were. I was just trying to say that if the items don't go with your lifestyle (like if I were to subscribe to curlbox even though I don't have curly hair), then it might be worth it to look for something that does. Paying to hate the items is totally unnecessary and no one wants to lose money on things they hate.


 Exactly!  No one here has any ill will toward the mommas and your needs.  All we're saying if wanted items to go with a diaper bag (as you brought up first) there are subs that probably are better suited for that than a luxury box.

That being said if I signed up for this box and there were items that were "perfect to hang or include on your diaper bag" I would've been like huh?  The items in the box are exactly what I would expect in a luxury type box (over the top lotion, soap, candle, jewelry, fancy chocolate)  it's suppose to be an indulgence not practical and necessary for your everyday needs.  

Are we all good now?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alliekers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I got my box (a day earlier than the website quoted). Here's my haul:
> 
> ...


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 20, 2012)

Oh my box made it to the East Coast, but no ETA.  It still could make it by 12/24.  Can't wait!!


----------



## Loladevil (Dec 20, 2012)

ACCKKK!!! My tracking says the box was delivered yesterday and it most certainly was not, I hope this was an error and not that my box was misdelivered  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cmello (Dec 20, 2012)

my tracking says ETD of 12/21...but it's been in my state NJ for 2 days.. come on!!!!! slowpostt.. excited to get it though


----------



## SammieHammie (Dec 20, 2012)

I finally got an estimated delivery date...of Christmas Eve. It better be here that day! Because it was guaranteed to be here before Christmas and I'm going to be really upset if my Christmas present to me isn't here for me to open.


----------



## Loladevil (Dec 20, 2012)

So I have 2 packages that were being shipped fedex smartpost, both say delivered 12/19, I haven't received either and have no clue what to do, the mail already ran for today, was hoping they would show up but didn't get either. Getting worried!


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Dec 20, 2012)

Oh, Popsugar, how do I love thee? Let me count the ways... I can't believe people are disappointed with this box! These are amazing, and if you don't want your items, send them my way, I'd love more! I must be their exact demographic for this and the regular monthly box. The monthly box didn't have the value we've come to expect, but I loved all of those items as well.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



i got: The candle in Grace (Casablanca Lily) and I love it's delicate floral scent. The lotion in Papaya Pineapple which I will likely save for summer, but I love this brand! The soap in olive lavender The full assortment of 9 chocolates. I've eaten 3 and I'm in love. The DL in Let's Do It lipstick and My Old Flame polish. I do have way too much polish, so I don't know that I will keep it, but I do love it! My only disappointment is the silver envelope purse. I love the other 2 more and would love to trade for one if anyone doesn't love theirs. I seriously would love more lotion, soap, candles or chocolate and will trade generously from my trade list. I'd also love tea or mugs from the regular box.


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Dec 20, 2012)

Silly duplicate posting again. Sorry... I don't know how it keeps happening.


----------



## alliekers (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think variations are "part of the gig" I wouldn't write an email about getting a variation than one's pictured I think the booklet is an example of what you'll get not EXACTLY what you'll get, everyone gets different colors/flavors/scents etc.  That kinda adds to the surprise.  I saw one pic where someone got two candles and no soap (that was probably a packing mistake) and maybe worth an email to PS.


 I do agree that variations are part of the gig but I don't believe the chocolate library was intended to have any variations. The DL set/lotion/candle/hand-soap all are sold in a variety of colors/scents so it makes sense that we all got variations. The chocolate library, however, is only made/sold one way. If you ordered from their site, you'd get the 9 different bars.

I swear I'm not trying to be difficult and I realize it's a lot of hullabaloo about chocolate but it's still annoying to me cause I'm a foodie that loves Vosges and have been dying to try these varieties. I agree with you ladies that going to CS would be moot though, so I'll just accept it and enjoy what they sent.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alliekers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I do agree that variations are part of the gig but I don't believe the chocolate library was intended to have any variations. The DL set/lotion/candle/hand-soap all are sold in a variety of colors/scents so it makes sense that we all got variations. The chocolate library, however, is only made/sold one way. If you ordered from their site, you'd get the 9 different bars.
> ...


----------



## JenniferV (Dec 20, 2012)

I got my box today.





I got the:
~Epicurean in *Lemongrass*
~Tocca Candle in *Red Currant*
~Hand Soap in *Olive &amp; Lavender
~*Lip &amp; Nail Duo* in LET'S DO IT pomegranate red lipstick (sheer) &amp; MY OLD FLAME
~*Chocolate Library* Three of each *

I would have preferred a cuter bag or the multi-chocolate library, but it just didn't work like that. i really like my candle scent and lip / nail duo, so I am happy.


----------



## JenniferV (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CAPSLOCK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oh, Popsugar, how do I love thee? Let me count the ways... I can't believe people are disappointed with this box! These are amazing, and if you don't want your items, send them my way, I'd love more! I must be their exact demographic for this and the regular monthly box. The monthly box didn't have the value we've come to expect, but I loved all of those items as well.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## alliekers (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Really? I see two options on their website: mini dark library with three sets of three and mini exotic library with 2-3 of each (9 total).


 I'm not trying to be argumentative here, I promise, but that's not what I was able to find on their website (or maybe I am just not searching correctly). I see 2 different choices of mini chocolate libraries, both containing a wider variety of flavors than the 3x3 bar set I received. Regardless, I still am OK with my set and look forward to trying the 3 flavors and giving the rest as stocking stuffers. My local Whole Foods carries Vosges, so if I am inclined to try more flavors, I'll pick them up from there.


----------



## cmello (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got my box today.
> ...


----------



## martianeskimo (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Exactly!  No one here has any ill will toward the mommas and your needs.  All we're saying if wanted items to go with a diaper bag (as you brought up first) there are subs that probably are better suited for that than a luxury box.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for backing me up, I feel like we might've started an argument we didn't mean to!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Now let's get back to enjoying our boxes (mine is supposed to arrive today!!!!)


----------



## martianeskimo (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cmello* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I LOVE YOUR BOXXX i hope i get all the same colors/scents you got...........come onnn post man!!!!!!!!


 That's the perfect example of out different tastes!! I would hate those colors/scents! That's why we're all different and thats cool  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alliekers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to be argumentative here, I promise, but that's not what I was able to find on their website (or maybe I am just not searching correctly). I see 2 different choices of mini chocolate libraries, both containing a wider variety of flavors than the 3x3 bar set I received. Regardless, I still am OK with my set and look forward to trying the 3 flavors and giving the rest as stocking stuffers. My local Whole Foods carries Vosges, so if I am inclined to try more flavors, I'll pick them up from there.


 I dunno.  I searched by library.  Good to know Whole Foods has them, if I like them I might pick up more there too!  Good tip.


----------



## alliekers (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I dunno.  I searched by library.  Good to know Whole Foods has them, if I like them I might pick up more there too!  Good tip.


 Good luck tracking them down if you end up liking them, the flavors I've tried have all been pretty good. The Whole Foods near me has a good variety of the full-size bars and a couple variations of the mini-sized ones.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *martianeskimo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for backing me up, I feel like we might've started an argument we didn't mean to!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Now let's get back to enjoying our boxes (mine is supposed to arrive today!!!!)


 No prob.  I didn't the feeling there was an argument, it's a post, can't really determine tone.  But if she was upset, that wasn't my intention either and we have no idea what her sub history is.  I can't blame her for wanting a little "me" box, being a mom means giving up a lot.  I just hope she's happy with everything else.   

I'm just confused by people buying something called a luxury box and then expecting practical items.  In my mind, luxury and practical don't equate.  Luxury to me equates to over the top, expensive and probably good for one or only a few time use.  If not to ones liking there is always trade or eBay. I've put at least one item from every must have box up on eBay.  And gifted more than I can count.  The way I look at it money is already spent either I spend it on a gift or I give an items from the box which I already spent money on.  

Mine won't arrive until Monday, but I still can NOT wait.  I am most excited and looking fwd to seeing what clutch I got and what scent candle


----------



## shammycat (Dec 20, 2012)

My box came today, and I'm actually somewhat happy with it. I received a color of one item I'm not sure has been posted yet.

I received:
the soap in lavender olive (up for swap for other scents)
the clutch in the jeweled options (want to swap for envelope one)
the lotion in lemongrass (want to swap)
the bracelet (uncomfortable, for sale)
the nail/lip duo in I'm Every woman/Naked Polish)
The chocolate in the three flavors


----------



## shammycat (Dec 20, 2012)

Also, the

Amalfi Bar with pink peppercorns, lemon, and white chocolate is insanely delicious. the combination sounded frightening at first, but the pepper and the lemon go perfectly with the richness of the white chocolate.


----------



## martianeskimo (Dec 20, 2012)

> No prob. Â I didn't the feeling there was an argument, it's a post, can't really determine tone. Â But if she was upset, that wasn't my intention either and we have no idea what her sub history is. Â I can't blame her for wanting a little "me" box, being a mom means giving up a lot. Â I just hope she's happy with everything else. Â Â  I'm just confused by people buying something called a luxury box and then expecting practical items. Â In my mind, luxury and practical don't equate. Â Luxury to me equates to over the top, expensive and probably good for one or only a few time use. Â If not to ones liking there is always trade or eBay. I've put at least one item from every must have box up on eBay. Â And gifted more than I can count. Â The way I look at it money is already spent either I spend it on a gift or I give an items from the box which I already spent money on. Â  Mine won't arrive until Monday, but I still can NOT wait. Â I am most excited and looking fwd to seeing what clutch I got and what scent candleÂ


 Yes, that's exactly what I think about luxury items and I also tend to gift something or things from every box or sometimes sell them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . I actually just got a call from my dad and my box is at home!!!! I'll post what I got later but I'm actually kind of scared to open it!!!


----------



## Freezymama (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm about to eat ALL my words! I love love love this box!!! So happy I got the clutch I wanted! I guess u have to feel it and see it to appreciate the "luxury"! I prob will buy again and again


----------



## StyleWriter (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi ladies! First post  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sure hope it's okay to post this here. Just wondered if anyone would like to take my box off my hands. It's basically unopened - one of the strings on the box tie is loose because I took a peek inside to see the Lippman set. I've accumulated too many things since I ordered this and would just feel too gluttonous (not to mention I don't really need anything inside). Just send me a note and we can discuss!


----------



## mskats (Dec 20, 2012)

I also got my box today. Here's what in my box

kukui coconut after bath moisturizer
tocca candle - grapefruit and cucumber deborah lippman - drops of brandy lipstick and glamorous life nail lacquer
the silver vintage looking clutch
and everything else was the same.


----------



## Eleda (Dec 20, 2012)

Fingers crossed for a

nude nailpolish
!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Dec 20, 2012)

Um I am SHOCKED!!! I subbed to PS recently and got my first box this month (yesterday!) and splurged on this box too. I was really nervous about spending $135 on mystery items, and I had sort of average expectations from the boxes...

I'm really picky about most things, but somehow each item in this box was the RIGHT variation!

One of my favorite things is the fragrance of  orange , and I love Tocca, so that candle was basically made for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Of all the clutches, I would have picked the one I got (mailbox style). I was kind of irked there isn't a chain, though... If there are loops for a chain, shouldn't there be one included? Are people putting on their own chains??

The DL set made me nervous... but I LOVE the colorS! They are exactly what I would have picked for myself (Glamorous Life).

I have been wanting a gold or brass toned bangle... how did they know?? I love Chocolate (wish I had gotten a variety with more flavors, but oh well), I love hand soap, I love lotion... love all of these!!

I am glad there were not coupon codes; I always find those annoying because I feel their value is wasted on me. I already spent money on the box, I don't want to go buy more things... but that's just me. I know some people love them.


----------



## Rmwife1 (Dec 20, 2012)

Sorry for no spoilers,I'm on an iPad I just got my box. I've had my friend Jennifer reading this thread so I wouldn't peek! Overall the box is pretty ok I got the brass envelope clutch,so not my taste at all! I really liked the others. I would love to trade! And the cuff is brass,not my style either. Are they all cuffs? I got the grapefruit candle YUM, Orange blossom lotion,YUM DL duet in midnight confessions, witches brew (love it!)&amp; under a spell


----------



## SiriusDreamer (Dec 20, 2012)

Got my box today!  Loving it, with a few exceptions.

LOVE the soap, candle, and Puttin' On The Ritz Deborah Lippmann lipstick and nail polish.  I'm really glad I got this color polish, which is kind of nude, rather than a dark red.  I was excited about the cuff, but it looks weird on me, so I'll see what I can do to rock it.  At first I was like "what the heck" about the little flask purse, but when I opened it up and saw how it worked, I was fascinated!  Love it!  Even my husband keeps opening it and closing it back up 'cause it's fun.  The chocolates are the only thing I have a real issue with.  I'm munching on a peppermint one right now, which is great, but THREE of the bars in the box contain hemp seeds.  I'm in the military and I'm not allowed to consume anything with hemp seeds in them; it could mean "popping hot" on a urinalysis for drugs and ruin my career.  I'm a little annoyed by that!  Oh well, I'll chow down on the rest of the chocolates and enjoy everything else!


----------



## KayEss (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SiriusDreamer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box today!  Loving it, with a few exceptions.
> 
> ...


----------



## mish65 (Dec 20, 2012)

Please keep all swap talk to the b/s/t area.


----------



## shammycat (Dec 20, 2012)

If anyone doesn't want their chocolate set, I'd love to swap/buy it.


----------



## cutpiece (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *shammycat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, the
> 
> ...


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 20, 2012)

Ugh- my box has been in Ca since the 14th- I was convinced it was lost. It finally just started moving again- it looks like its not being delivered til the 24th- soooooooo disappointing. Come on already- chip luxury box...chip!!


----------



## prachisrk (Dec 20, 2012)

Please keep all trade talk to the b/s/t area.


----------



## CaliMel (Dec 20, 2012)

Please keep all trade talk to the B/S/T area. 

I got the one that this blogger got as well. 

It's nice but it's just not my style and the envelope one is super cute.

I got my box and I like everything. The cuff is cute, the soap is in a really nice glass bottle, and the lotion I got is coconut scented which I like, but I wish I had gotten the lavender, orange or vanilla instead.
I'll probably regift the candle. I know I'm going to regift part of the chocolate set. Mine had peppermint with dark chocolate, milk choc with salted macadamia and then the lemon one. I'm going to send part of the set to another gift exchange person I got who loves chocolate, and give the lemon ones to my boyfriend.
All in all I like the box. The clutch is probably my least favorite since I don't really care for the style I got. I really wanted the envelope one, but that's just how these things go.


----------



## Jacinta (Dec 20, 2012)

Please keep all trade talk to the B/S/T area.


----------



## jamiestarlynn (Dec 20, 2012)

My box shipped on the 7th from California. I live in Ohio and it JUST got here, today. Oi. That clutch and cuff, um. No. Just no. Haha.


----------



## ldoctor (Dec 20, 2012)

I live in Ohio too and mine will not be here now until Christmas Eve. They just delayed it again... Smartpost is so bad.


----------



## AshJs3 (Dec 20, 2012)

I have the worst luck ever!! One scent I absolutely hate is lavender and of course my soap and lotion are both lavender! My Deborah Lippmann set is the Naked nail polish and a nude lipstick, which I was hoping they WOULDN'T be. Then I got the clutch with the stones all over it and 3 of them fell off. I also don't like the chocolate. What happened to just plain chocolate?!

I'm not complaining, I can give most of the stuff away I just wish I had gotten different scents/colors. It was a lot of fun waiting for it though!


----------



## Total500 (Dec 20, 2012)

I got my box today:

- Got the Deborah Lippmann Midnight Confessions set (really like the colors, especially the witches brew polish)

- The Tocca candle in Yma (a guava and red current scent) - was really disappointed, i use tocca perfumes daily in either collette, giulietta, or florence...so getting this one broke my heart because they make some really lovely scents and i was really looking forward to using it. The yma one is just too sweet.






- The Epicuren Afterbath Moisturizer in Lemongrass - I actually recieved a lemongrass giftset earlier this week from a friend from a brand called Basin White that i discovered on a trip to Vegas. Unfortunately i am not keen on lemongrass (i would have been happy to recieve basically any other flavor.) I am convinced lemongrass is the scent people gift so they are not tempted to keep it for themselves. So i guess my mom will be enjoying a year's supply of lemongrass soaps and lotions!

- The soap in figue (quite a pleasant smell, definitely won't go unused.)

- The silver pouch bag thing from stylemint  (guess i can re-gift that, if they wanted to do luxury they should have teamed up and made a special bag for us with like lauren merkin...i wouldn't classify a bag from stylemint as luxury, so this was kind of a waste because they soooo could have done better.)

-Heather Belle Niki Cuff bracelet (Charlize Theron definitely rocks it better than i ever will, this will probably lay around until one of my friends snags it while getting ready for a night out.)

-Vosges' mini chocolate library in the variey of flavors (this won't last long)

Overall, it was an okay box. Would have been quite happy if they hadn't wasted our time with these tacky clutches and if they maybe did profiles to figure out who to send which scents too (the lemongrass lotion was one of those "seriously, not again" moments).
We definitely win some and lose some with the box subs!


----------



## jamiestarlynn (Dec 20, 2012)

> I live in Ohio too and mine will not be here now until Christmas Eve. They just delayed it again... Smartpost is so bad.


 Yeah, I was supposed to get mine on the 18th, then they moved it again to the 20th. I hate it! It goes to Grove City, which is outside Columbus. I am in Cleveland. 3 hour drive. Then 3 days later it shows up in a town by Pittsburg, PA. Another 3 hour drive. Then 3 days after that FINALLY makes its way to Cleveland. I mean, I know I don't pay for shipping but 3 days to travel 3 hours. What are they transporting by? Horse and buggy!?!? (No offense to Amish or Amish subscribers)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mommof2Teens (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jamiestarlynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, I was supposed to get mine on the 18th, then they moved it again to the 20th. I hate it! It goes to Grove City, which is outside Columbus. I am in Cleveland. 3 hour drive. Then 3 days later it shows up in a town by Pittsburg, PA. Another 3 hour drive. Then 3 days after that FINALLY makes its way to Cleveland. I mean, I know I don't pay for shipping but 3 days to travel 3 hours. What are they transporting by? Horse and buggy!?!? (No offense to Amish or Amish subscribers)


 Mine was scheduled for delivery today..now it says N/A. We got rain, seriously...rain. It had better arrive tomorrow.


----------



## rwoody1234 (Dec 21, 2012)

Please keep all trade talk to the B/S/T area.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 21, 2012)

I got mine today even though it's a blizzard here in Northern Michigan! 

vosges chocoalte - 3 varieties -   this will definitely be used! yay chocolate!
deborah lippmann - received the nude color
soap - lavendar 
lotion - lavendar
cuff- its cute. Not sure if I can pull it off
candle in guava - not a bad smell.
silver clutch - not a fan. would prefer any others.  
I'm not so sure about the lavendar stuff though. Overall, I enjoyed this box. The presentation was great too!


----------



## JenniferV (Dec 21, 2012)

> I got mine today even though it's a blizzard here in Northern Michigan! silver clutch Â - Â not a fan! would prefer the envelope one!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Ohhhhh were in northern MI are you??


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ohhhhh were in northern MI are you??


 Traverse City area


----------



## StuffedMailbox (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm trying to stay away from this board as to not know more than I already do about the box but did I read that some Michiganders have received their boxes already?  I'm not scheduled to get mine until Monday....this is a bummer.


----------



## liziam (Dec 21, 2012)

sigh - box arrived completely destroyed:

My box arrived this morning and the soap had broken and got into EVERYTHING! Somehow it even got into the fabric lining of the jewelmint purse! Now I have to email pop sugar and ask for a refund  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *liziam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> sigh - box arrived completely destroyed:
> 
> ...


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 21, 2012)

Got the brass envelope and was looking for either of the silvers and the DL nail polish looked a little light for me so I put both up for trade. 


https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131570/kitnmitns-trade-thread


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Freezymama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm about to eat ALL my words! I love love love this box!!! So happy I got the clutch I wanted! I guess u have to feel it and see it to appreciate the "luxury"! I prob will buy again and again


 Yay!  I'm so happy you're thrilled with your box.  

I just got a call from FedEx and mine should arrive tomorrow or Monday at the latest.  I'm so excited!


----------



## elb622 (Dec 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *liziam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> sigh - box arrived completely destroyed:
> 
> ...


----------



## JenniferV (Dec 21, 2012)

> Traverse City area


 I have a lot of family in Lewiston! I love TC!!!


----------



## Loladevil (Dec 21, 2012)

Well just filed a report with USPS, package show delivered on the 19th but I never got it, guessing it was stolen or never delivered in the first place. This makes me so sad, I was really excited about it and now looks like I am out $100  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got the brass envelope and was looking for either of the silvers and the DL nail polish looked a little light for me so I put both up for trade.
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131570/kitnmitns-trade-thread


----------



## prachisrk (Dec 21, 2012)

Worst case scenario if Popsugar doesn't do anything, contact your credit card company. They will give you a refund.



> Originally Posted by *Loladevil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well just filed a report with USPS, package show delivered on the 19th but I never got it, guessing it was stolen or never delivered in the first place. This makes me so sad, I was really excited about it and now looks like I am out $100  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Freezymama (Dec 21, 2012)

I



> Yay! Â I'm so happy you're thrilled with your box. Â  I just got a call from FedEx and mine should arrive tomorrow or Monday at the latest. Â I'm so excited!


 I think u will love it!!


----------



## alissar (Dec 21, 2012)

Please keep all trading and selling in the B/S/T area.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a lot of family in Lewiston! I love TC!!!


 
Nice! Do you live in MI?   Yeah TC is great!


----------



## mish65 (Dec 21, 2012)

all clear - PMs working again ;-)


----------



## Schmootc (Dec 21, 2012)

Had to go to the post office today to pick mine up. Was thinking about waiting until I got back from vacation to open it, but couldn't help myself. I'm neither super happy nor super disappointed with my haul. I got:

  The three- variety box of Vosges chocolate Deborah Lippmann - Naked
Soap - Mediterranean 
Lotion - Orange Blossom
Gold cuff - I already have a gold cuff, so one of them is going goodbye.
Candle in grapefruit cucumber
Silver mesh purse - I kind of like this, but really wish I could cram my phone into it.
  I'm just really glad I didn't get anything in lavender. I love the smell, but it makes me sneeze like you wouldn't believe.


----------



## Christy327 (Dec 21, 2012)

I got my box and at first i was thrilled and then i realized that the soap had spilled everywhere.  Disappointed and I got a clutch that i don't really care for it.  Everything else was ok and it actually looked more like a regular box than a luxury box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> oh well


----------



## Eleda (Dec 21, 2012)

I also got:

The three- variety box of Vosges chocolate
Deborah Lippmann - Dark plum colored set
Soap - Lavender
Lotion - French Lavender
Gold cuff - seems to me a little small-ish
Candle in Rose
Silver mesh purse "The Robot Bladder" one 
I love all the scents, the colors are fine, too. I think more variety would be more exciting, it just seems more

beauty and home
related. The last item - don't know yet if I like it or not.


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 22, 2012)

I got the silver mesh bag- it's super cute but I'm not sure if I have a use for it. Ahhh back some years ago I used to go to Vegas 3-4 times a year- this is a perfect Vegas bag- I wish I had it during that 3 year crazy stint in my life before I met my husband. Please keep all trade talk to B/S/T. Another note- I was a little- a tiny bit- disappointed with this box, I think my expectations were through the roof, I was hoping for the September must have box on steroids- I thought it was a realistic goal but maybe not..lol! Overall, I did enjoy the items- I'm just not into jewel mint and it seems like it was half the box. I'm totally in on the next luxury box though- how much longer do I have to wait, A complete addiction, I have a problem!!!


----------



## KayEss (Dec 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got the silver mesh bag- it's super cute but I'm not sure if I have a use for it. Ahhh back some years ago I used to go to Vegas 3-4 times a year- this is a perfect Vegas bag- I wish I had it during that 3 year crazy stint in my life before I met my husband.
> 
> Another note- I was a little- a tiny bit- disappointed with this box, I think my expectations were through the roof, I was hoping for the September must have box on steroids- I thought it was a realistic goal but maybe not..lol! Overall, I did enjoy the items- I'm just not into jewel mint and it seems like it was half the box. I'm totally in on the next luxury box though- how much longer do I have to wait, A complete addiction, I have a problem!!!


 I was similarly disappointed. I actually liked September's box a lot more. Is that weird of me? However, I'm also very on board for the next luxury box. They have to do something much different (no more candles, clutches, lotion, soap--these are basically my nightmare luxury items) so I'm bound to like it a lot more.


----------



## krisashleigh (Dec 22, 2012)

Does anyone else think it's ridiculous that one of the items was a

French hand soap?
Like seriously...I don't need or want that. I would've rather had something cooler, but I'll still use it. Overall I like the box, I'm not going to complain, but I probably won't ever get another one.


----------



## KayEss (Dec 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *krisashleigh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone else think it's ridiculous that one of the items was a
> 
> ...


 Yeah, I hated that too. I tried mine and it's honestly not very nice. Just your typical liquid soap. Nicer than at a gas station or something obviously but I would never say "wow, this is luxurious!" I would have rather had a couple bottles of Bath and Body Works hand soap (or something cool that I don't already purchase several times a year)


----------



## PBandJilly (Dec 22, 2012)

I haven't peeked at any of the spoilers but wanted to post that my box isn't scheduled to get to me until January 4th. I received an email from PS (without me emailing them to complain...I was at least going to wait until after Christmas to email them) saying they would comp my January box. Nice of them to do so!


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 22, 2012)

I still dont have either of my luxury boxes. One said it would be here yesterday but still says its in ca. My other is due to arrive at my post office on the 24th meaning they won't sort and deliver till later next week. I don't know why I bother. I was hoping for a surprise but spoilers are every where. Just smh. Not smh to u guys but to FedEx and USPS for once again ruining things.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 22, 2012)

My box arrive today.  My awesome postman drove it right up to my door. I'm so so so so thrilled with this box.  It's amazing in every way.

Here's my variations:

Jewelmint "clutch"  silver mesh bag - the one I really wanted! 
Epicuren moisturizer: Tahitian Vanilla, I love vanilla scents so I'm really pleased with this scent.
Vosges Mini Chocolate bar Library:  I got the nice different flavors!  I must have lucked out.  Bacon here I come!
Compagnie de Provence: Olive and Lavender, like vanilla I love lavender! 
Tocca:  Kyoto which is Peach/Apricot again, I just love peach and apricot scents in candles - so fresh smelling.  I've been wanting a Tocca candle for years after seeing them in magazines forever.  This is so perfect for me.
Cuff: Same as everyone else
Lippman:  Set is called Love Notes:  Red and Red.  Again perfect for me and the holidays.  I just tossed my favorite red OPI polish since it spilled everywhere.  I'm so happy to have a pretty red to replace it.  Nail color is "My Old Flame" Lip color is "Let's Do It"

Here's a crummy picture:




A few notes:

The "clutch" is pretty delicate.  I love it but one of the screws fell out when I first opened it.  It still works perfectly, but I could see the constant opening and closing of this to cause it to break further.  It's def a "party purse" but I might just leave or carry it open or partially open to keep the hinges from wearing too much.  But honestly this is the purse I wanted so I'm very happy with it.

My soap did leak a little like others mentioned.  The pump is also not so great on this bottle, I don't know if mine is bent, but it's just not a smooth pump.  But I have other soap pumps and work at B&amp;BW so I can easily buy another pump or use one from another bottle.  I only had minimal soap loss and it didn't ruin anything in my box.  I love the glass bottle and would probably refill it with liquid soap or maybe put an oil drainer/topper on top and use it for dish soap after I use the hand soap. 

My cuff was bent.  I was able to hammer it into shape to fit me.  I just put the velvet case over the hammer and smoothed out the wrinkle.  lol.  The cuff it probably my least favorite item of the box.  It's a party piece for sure!


----------



## vugrl (Dec 22, 2012)

My shipping info is saying that expected delivery is the 27th. Ugh. My box has been in Housron 3 hrs away for 2 days now.


----------



## StuffedMailbox (Dec 22, 2012)

My Box is here!  My box is here!  Now I can feel like part of civilization again.  I kept trolling around this thread skimming through it but not really reading so I wouldn't be spoiled.   Now I'm off to open my box (so much for waiting until Christmas), take pictures and then I can come back and read this thread in it's entirety.  Oh happy day!!!


----------



## pharmatwizz (Dec 22, 2012)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> my chocolate was covered in soap as well. Boo!!! Hopefully they can fix this for me.
Just got mine, and half already just went in the garbage lol.


----------



## classybroad (Dec 22, 2012)

Got my box pretty happy except

Hate the lotion scent which is Rosemary and my jewel bag looks like someone forgot to polish the stones and they are all glued on crappy


----------



## brokenship (Dec 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *classybroad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box pretty happy except
> 
> ...


----------



## japolina (Dec 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pharmatwizz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Mine too. Boo hoo. The only thing not covered in soap was the nail polish and the lotion. It got into everything and caused a gooey mess  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 22, 2012)

Sorry girls.. That's awful :-(. On the bright side popsugar has awesome customer service and I'm sure they'll make it up to you.


----------



## prachisrk (Dec 22, 2012)

I got the rosemary one too and I hate the smell. I'll take my bath and body works lotion over this anytime.



> Originally Posted by *classybroad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box pretty happy except
> 
> Hate the lotion scent which is Rosemary and my jewel bag looks like someone forgot to polish the stones and they are all glued on crappy


----------



## kellybee (Dec 22, 2012)

Just received my box and unfortunately I'm extremely unhappy with it.   

I like the deborah lippmann lip &amp; nail duet (midnight confessions), but I already have an almost identical Essie nail shade. The only thing I really like is the Tocca candle (guava &amp; red currants).

The cuff is okay, but nothing special at all.

The soap (olive lavande) smells HORRIBLE.  I thought the moisturizer (french lavender) would smell pretty, but it smells very similar to the soap.  Also, the soap is open and leaking out into the chocolates!

Saving the worst for last, is the clutch.  I got the awful one with the stones, one of which is missing!
I'm actually not a negative person despite this post!  I just feel silly and guilty for spending that money on stuff I will throw away.  Is there any way to return the box?  I've subscribed to the regular must have boxes since August.  I have been happier with some than others, but most have had at least one of two things I love.  I think I'm going to cancel my subscription after this one.


----------



## thequeenlisa (Dec 22, 2012)

Here is what I got today...






I am so sad the mesh is broke  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

...and my bracelet came with an end that was coated 2xs or something ... if you look at the right side of the 1st picture you can see it's more shiney at the end and the 2nd shows a scratch (by my thumb) and it's bent I don't even want to try to bend it back. 

Am I over reacting about the bracelet??


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *prachisrk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the rosemary one too and I hate the smell. I'll take my bath and body works lotion over this anytime.


 
Same here. I didn't like the smell of the lotion or handsoap. Or even the soap in the regular popsugar box. Yuck


----------



## classybroad (Dec 22, 2012)

Seems many people got broken soap or damaged clutches not very luxurious.


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 22, 2012)

Well they sent glass in the middle of winter using the slowest transport possible giving it plenty of time to get so cold and brittle that it will shatter. Not thinking it through for all of their customers to be sure


----------



## ldoctor (Dec 22, 2012)

I am disappointed in this box. For $100, I don't know it, it just did not thrill me for what I paid. I liked the December box and even though it was not holiday related I could definitely use what came in it. My problem with this sub is the shipping. It is horrible. The transit time and amount of times the package is handled is a recipe for damage. I really wish Pop Sugar would address this. I know they are looking for the lowest cost, but I think they could use priority mail. It would be faster and probably around the same cost and a lot less hassle. I don''t think I would do another luxury box for $100.  Maybe $50. It was over priced for what I received. I have no idea what I am going to do with the mailbox purse.....


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ldoctor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am disappointed in this box. For $100, I don't know it, it just did not thrill me for what I paid. I liked the December box and even though it was not holiday related I could definitely use what came in it. My problem with this sub is the shipping. It is horrible. The transit time and amount of times the package is handled is a recipe for damage. I really wish Pop Sugar would address this. I know they are looking for the lowest cost, but I think they could use priority mail. It would be faster and probably around the same cost and a lot less hassle. I don''t think I would do another luxury box for $100.  Maybe $50. It was over priced for what I received. I have no idea what I am going to do with the mailbox purse.....


Ebay?


----------



## BeautifyMyLife (Dec 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thequeenlisa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is what I got today...
> 
> ...


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 22, 2012)

When you compare this to two LBBs (BC it's the same price,) especially with some of the nice stuff LBB has been having lately...just not that great a deal.

I know that all the LBB brands aren't "luxury," but at least you get an exchange credit for damaged items, and even if you didn't trade around that much you could still get 7-8 items you really liked across two bags. If you trade, you can get 7 to 8 in one bag.

Also, It is not "luxurious" to have to contact customer service because the bracelet is messed up, the clutch is damaged, and the soap is leaking. And the customer who gets a luxury box shouldn't have to be cleaning up (or fixing) the items in the box to make them useable.

 
This is a pretty bad decision on their part--having so many boxes. I'm guessing that they weren't able to handle two luxury boxes and their regular box in the same month, and got overwhelmed. It's too bad, and I hope that my January box is a bit better than these. 
I will say that I do feel sorry for the PS employees who are dealing with all of this drama around the holidays. I'm sure it's not the fault of anyone in customer service that they tried to do too many boxes at the same time, but all of those people are getting the complaints and having to be on the front lines. So if you're reading this, Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays, customer service reps!!!


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When you compare this to two LBBs (BC it's the same price,) especially with some of the nice stuff LBB has been having lately...just not that great a deal.
> 
> ...


----------



## pugslypoodle (Dec 22, 2012)

Has anyone with complaints/disappointments emailed CS and gotten anything back? If so what did they say?


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 23, 2012)

So my box is estimated to arrived AFTER the holidays. (the 26th/27th) I know a few of you are in a similar situation. 

Didn't PopSugar guarantee the luxury box will arrive BEFORE the holidays?

Is it worth bringing this up to CS or was it not a "real" guarantee?

I was hoping to re-gift a few of the contents of the box, but now it will be too late.

What do you think?


----------



## kalmekrzy (Dec 23, 2012)

I am so glad that I am not the only one disappointed in this box. I was expecting a box at least as nice as the one a couple months back that had the scarf in it. My theory is that once people saw what came in that box they subscribed which no doubt was what pop sugar wanted. Then the next two monthly boxes were just so so. But people were holding on to the hope of a knock it out of the park luxury box so they charged us all $100 and sent us something hardly worthy of a so called luxury box. Am I bitter... YES! The candle was the only thing that I liked. The lipstick and Polish was OK just not my color. The mesh silver bag thing and the bent up cuff are a joke. Hand soap and lotion..woopie. I really was hoping for something far nicer when it came to this box. I will never buy a "luxury" box again. I will stick to the $35 ones.


----------



## loodachrisxp (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm pretty miffed. I received the silver envelope clutch and _now_ have to buy the strap that is $29+. I would purchase the strap in order to make the clutch usable but StyleMint doesn't even sell them anymore. I'm trying to find the straps online but I can't seem to find anything. Is anyone else having this problem? Or, does anyone have a solution?


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 23, 2012)

> I'm pretty miffed. I received the silver envelope clutch and _now_ have to buy the strap that is $29+. I would purchase the strap in order to make the clutch usable but StyleMint doesn't even sell them anymore. I'm trying to find the straps online but I can't seem to find anything. Is anyone else having this problem? Or, does anyone have a solution?


I found a strap for $6 on ebay. Look under sewing supplies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lori Harp (Dec 23, 2012)

The bag is not worth paying to get a strap for it in my opinion. Does not look like a luxury item at all. I do not like mine and I am not sure what I am going to do with it!


----------



## kmkm012 (Dec 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *loodachrisxp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm pretty miffed. I received the silver envelope clutch and _now_ have to buy the strap that is $29+. I would purchase the strap in order to make the clutch usable but StyleMint doesn't even sell them anymore. I'm trying to find the straps online but I can't seem to find anything. Is anyone else having this problem? Or, does anyone have a solution?


 if you live in the Los Angeles area the Jewelmint sample sale is going on near the Bev Center.  they are selling those envelope clutches for $3 bc no one wants them.  but on the plus side, they have a lot of clutches for 3-5 dollars that DO come with the coordinating strap.  thats how i got one for mine.  other than that, i agree that ebay is the way to go!  you can def find a strap with a hook.


----------



## cdelpercio (Dec 23, 2012)

http://www.hardwareelf.com/elf/straps.jsp


----------



## AshJs3 (Dec 23, 2012)

I sent them an e-mail about both mine and my husbands boxes. He received his yesterday and it was missing an item! What the heck?!

I just put up all of the stuff from the box and realized the only thing I might use is the nail polish.




Everything else was either stinky or broken.


----------



## prachisrk (Dec 23, 2012)

They told me they couldn't do anything but would love feedback so I sent them this thread. Hopefully they read it and listen.



> Originally Posted by *pugslypoodle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone with complaints/disappointments emailed CS and gotten anything back? If so what did they say?


----------



## prachisrk (Dec 23, 2012)

Yess...I wish they wouldn't send scented things because I am personally very picky about scents



> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I sent them an e-mail about both mine and my husbands boxes. He received his yesterday and it was missing an item! What the heck?!
> 
> ...


----------



## SammieHammie (Dec 24, 2012)

I just opened up my box. It arrived Friday after I had already left town and was waiting for me along with my Goodies box when I got home (roomies brought them inside). I must say, the only thing truly luxurious about the box was the packaging. I want to keep the actual box to store stuff in if I can dispose of that awful shredded paper without my cats getting into it. Anyway here's what I got:

~The water bottle looking Jewelmint clutch - the way the clutch opened up fascinated me. The clutch is just barely big enough to fit my phone inside. I have a smartphone that's on the smaller side so I can't imagine a big phone fitting. Looks like the mesh will break easily if it gets snagged on something. I have no need for this so I'm at a loss of what to do with it.

~ I got the 9 different flavors of chocolate - Most of the flavors sound really gross to eat. I'm sharing them with my roommate and we'll bond over tasting them. I can't eat the bacon one because pork makes me sick.
~ Deborah Lippmann Lip &amp; Nail Duet in Love Notes - The lipstick is Let's Do It and the nail polish is My Old Flame (way to remind me of how single I am Popsugar!). I think I might use these colors. The lipstick might be a tad too dark for me, but then nail polish is pretty. Can it live up to the test of lasting more than a day on my fingers?
~ French hand soap in "Fig de Provence" - I don't want to open it because I might use it as a gift. So I can't smell it. It thankfully arrived unbroken though.
~ Epicuren moisturizer in Tahition Vanilla - I like vanilla scents and it's dry winter. This one will actually get used.
~ Tocca candle in Havana - I'm not sure how I feel about the scent. It's a nice scent but it's way to strong just in the package. I don't use candles too often anymore so I don't know if this will get used or not. I wish we had gotten one of those candles with the wooden wick. Now that would've been a little more exciting if we had to have a candle.

Overall I'm rather disappointed in the box. I was hoping to be more excited once I actually opened it up and saw (and smelled) my items. At least I'll get use of 3 of these things. I know it's a women's box and pampering ourselves should be luxurious. But maybe a nice face mask, spa socks, warm items (gloves, scarves, throws) would've been more useful and easy to use. Scented items are very hard to give out because everyone's nose is different. And unfortunately these items were strongly scented. And the Jewelmint clutches? None of them were "luxurious."


----------



## KayEss (Dec 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SammieHammie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just opened up my box. It arrived Friday after I had already left town and was waiting for me along with my Goodies box when I got home (roomies brought them inside). I must say, the only thing truly luxurious about the box was the packaging. I want to keep the actual box to store stuff in if I can dispose of that awful shredded paper without my cats getting into it. Anyway here's what I got:
> 
> ...


 Ah, I just love your idea of one of those woodwick candles! Maybe not quite as pricey (though they could have included a big one) but the nice crackling of the wood would have made it a lot cozier/more appropriate for winter!


----------



## rwoody1234 (Dec 24, 2012)

has popsugar got back with anyoe about the chocoate set? i am a little annoyed that i did not get the full set. that is what is in the booklet and reading how others got it while any of us did not is realy unfair, im sure everyone would have wanted the full set.


----------



## prachisrk (Dec 24, 2012)

I would have for sure wanted the whole set!

PS Trader Joes had something similar looking - a chocolate "passport" with chocolate from diff parts of the world. 







> Originally Posted by *rwoody1234* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> has popsugar got back with anyoe about the chocoate set? i am a little annoyed that i did not get the full set. that is what is in the booklet and reading how others got it while any of us did not is realy unfair, im sure everyone would have wanted the full set.


----------



## jamiestarlynn (Dec 24, 2012)

I HATE this cuff. I hate that is smells like metal so much and leaves that smell on my skin. Blech!!!! It feels very gross and cheap to me. I don't own any cuffs but I hope they all don't have this huge metallic smell to them. Ew.


----------



## cmello (Dec 24, 2012)

i wish we got the full set .. i'm annoyed with that too when I see others posting they get whole vareity



> Originally Posted by *prachisrk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would have for sure wanted the whole set!
> 
> PS Trader Joes had something similar looking - a chocolate "passport" with chocolate from diff parts of the world.


 that looks awesome!!


----------



## cmello (Dec 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jamiestarlynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I HATE this cuff. I hate that is smells like metal so much and leaves that smell on my skin. Blech!!!! It feels very gross and cheap to me. I don't own any cuffs but I hope they all don't have this huge metallic smell to them. Ew.


 all metal cuffs have the same smell..


----------



## amberlamps (Dec 24, 2012)

Sterling silver doesn't have that foul odor. I've made a sterling cuff and it doesn't stink.


----------



## lizzzellzzz (Dec 24, 2012)

I can't believe I spent 100 on this box. My cuff is all damaged and that little stone purse is so ugly. The lotion. And soap stink!!! I can't believe this. I am like 5 seconds away from either writing to cs or cancelling my monthly sub. Huge disappointment.


----------



## katybug1986 (Dec 24, 2012)

I am extremely disappointed as well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Eleda (Dec 24, 2012)

This box reminds me of an upgraded version of July inaugural box. Lotion, nailpolish, lipstick, something sweet, a bag. And then there's an upgrade for December's soap and November's bracelet and October's candle.Nothing really new.

I am guessing there will be un upgraded version of September box - a luxury box for Valentines - movie tickets, or theater tickets, a dinner for two, a makeup to be beautiful, etc...kinda predictable a little, but who knows


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 24, 2012)

Mine is still not here its been out for delivery since the 22nd I am really beginning to dislike pop sugar.


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I sent them an e-mail about both mine and my husbands boxes. He received his yesterday and it was missing an item! What the heck?!
> 
> ...


 my for him box was missing something too.


----------



## alissar (Dec 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lizzzellzzz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I can't believe I spent 100 on this box.
> 
> My cuff is all damaged and that little stone purse is so ugly. The lotion. And soap stink!!! I can't believe this. I am like 5 seconds away from either writing to cs or cancelling my monthly sub. Huge disappointment.


 My cuff was damaged as well, i emailed popsugar on saturday and they got back to me yesterday, informing me they will be replacing it with a "skinnier version" once they get inventory straight, and they even mentioned that i would not have to mail the damaged product back to them. i sent pictures, proof Pop Sugar!


----------



## Lori Harp (Dec 24, 2012)

Just one more thing to add to the list! I did not realize about the chocolate bars either. I got three each of three flavors!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alissar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My cuff was damaged as well, i emailed popsugar on saturday and they got back to me yesterday, informing me they will be replacing it with a "skinnier version" once they get inventory straight, and they even mentioned that i would not have to mail the damaged product back to them. i sent pictures, proof Pop Sugar!


 Thanks...I'm going to email them. My cuff has a small crease (not that noticeable) and it is also discolored. It looks really smudged. I thought it was fingerprints, but no amount of polishing removes the marks. To me, it makes the cuff look dirty and cheap. I am going to contact them and see if we can get a replacement as well.


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 25, 2012)

Have you used metal Polish? Worked well for me


----------



## IffB (Dec 25, 2012)

I am very annoyed by this box.... Tried to stay away from the spoilers and so hoped that the negative feedback was just because expectations were too high, specially since so many hated the December box that I actually enjoyed. This box would be just ok for a regular box; there is nothing luxurious about soap and lotion, specially if the scents don't even match. The cuff feels like a piece of Forever 21 Jewelry,...without any of the pizzazz you can often find in a fun costume jewelry piece, plus it was bent. Both mine and my sister's box were missing the chocolates....absolutely no excuse for that on the $100 or even on the $35 level. The bag is a joke, will not even fit a cell phone. Really a shame, because I enjoy getting my monthly box, but I feel that the company scammed us on this one. How they handle the complains will determine if I keep the subscription, and my opinion, if their business will survive this fiasco.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 25, 2012)

So it's Christmas and my box still is NOT here!

Anyone else in the same boat?

oh well....

Happy Holidays everyone!

Hope it's a magical Christmas for all!


----------



## SiriusDreamer (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm honestly quite glad that I didn't get the clutch with the stones on it or I would have been pretty annoyed!  I'm thrilled with the clutch I got, and I'm a big fan of the scents I received for the candle and soap.  One thing I've noticed is that a lot of folks are upset primarily about the scents.  I think Popsugar should have polled people for their favorite scents before they sent out this box.  Would matching scents for 1,000 boxes have been too much work?  I just find that scents are such a personal, subjective thing that it's a hit or miss with most.  Another thing that Popsugar could have done was thrown in the Tom Ford nailpolish set we were all drooling over instead of the DL lipstick &amp; nail polish.  They probably could have skipped the clutches altogether and still gotten away with it if that set had been included.


----------



## Freezymama (Dec 25, 2012)

> So it's Christmas and my box still is NOT here! Anyone else in the same boat? oh well.... Happy Holidays everyone! Hope it's a magical Christmas for all!


 Yes!! My hubbies box didnt come. Such a bummer. I contacted CS with no response  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 26, 2012)

I



> So it's Christmas and my box still is NOT here! Anyone else in the same boat? oh well.... Happy Holidays everyone! Hope it's a magical Christmas for all!


 I still dont have mine. Merry Christmas


----------



## PaulaG (Dec 26, 2012)

i don't have my luxury box either, but I live in Iowa and package distribution was slowed wayyyyy down because of the snowstorm last week.  So I am giving them a little leeway since they couldn't foresee the storm.


----------



## Honicakes (Dec 26, 2012)

Boyfriend and I opened our boxes yesterday. Luckily none of my items were badly damaged but I definitely agree that this box was no where close to being worth $100. I was really liking pop sugar. But the Dec fell flat for me and these lux boxes were a dissapointment. Yes some of the items included are ones I will like/use but I don't see how they are that luxe. For what was included these boxesshould have been priced at $50. It will be interesting to see where PS goes from here.


----------



## IffB (Dec 26, 2012)

I ggogled the products and these are the prices I found:

Lotion $41.50 at AmazonHand Soap $24, forgot the sitenail lipstick set $38 at Neiman MarcusCandle $37.95 at AmazonUgly cuff $28 on the designers websitePurse from earlier this year....leftovers, really, so did not price ithttp://jewelsandmints.blogspot.com/2012/02/sneak-peeks-kate-bosworth-jewelmints.html?m=1

Chocolates $25  (mine were missing)
http://www.vosgeschocolate.com/product/Mini-Exotic-Candy-Bar-Library/holiday-christmas-chocolate-candy-bars-gift-sets
The total price of the produts included, not counting the discountinued clutches, is $194.45 - proving that overpriced is not necessarily best!


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Nikki Apostolou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I
> 
> I still dont have mine. Merry Christmas


 I am so sorry you didn't get yours either. We need to make sure PS knows that is didn't arrive in time for Christmas as they guaranteed.

(we ordered the box on Nov 7th!!!)

My box is supposedly going to arrive today. (it's currently in Allentown PA which is 3 hours away, so I won't hold my breath).

In any event I was thinking to contact CS after my box arrives,  in case anything is spilled or damaged, like a few of the boxes were.

What about you? What are you thinking?


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PaulaG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i don't have my luxury box either, but I live in Iowa and package distribution was slowed wayyyyy down because of the snowstorm last week.  So I am giving them a little leeway since they couldn't foresee the storm.


 For sure. That's unfortunate, but it's not their fault.

My box has been on the east coast (NJ and PA) for a week now, so the storm has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Manicuredslayer (Dec 26, 2012)

Ok I haven't seen my entire Luxury box yet. I was saving ALL my sub boxes to open for xmas since $$ was tight and we spent the money on the kids. I did splurge on the luxury box for me.

IT CAME DAMAGED. I could smell something in it. So my hubby opened it so I wouldn't see anything.....a bottle of hand soap leaked ALL OVER, ruining all the pretty wrapping and including my clutch. I don't know what anything else is, but I did fire off an email. I was so sick over it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Yeah I cried. PopSugar has become my fave sub box and I swear it was like waiting for Santa for this box to come.....I'm glad I took a sniff, or I would have bawled like a baby had I opened it and had a lap full of hand soap  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hoping they replace a few things for me. The rest of the stuff is fine, but DH had to re-wrap everything for me. SO SO SO disappointed. I hope the rest of my box makes up for it. I know, there are bigger things to be upset about, really. but after spending $100.....ugh.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 26, 2012)

My delivery date was just updated to 12/31!

This is sooooooo not right.

Does PS have a phone number or is email the only way to reach them?


----------



## maclothier (Dec 26, 2012)

Like most people, I wasn't thrilled with my box.  I expected it to be more unique.  I can pick out my own hand soap, and I have enough candle and lotions to fill a stadium.  

For those that ordered the Must Have for Him - what did your 'man' think of their boxes?


----------



## japolina (Dec 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Manicuredslayer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok I haven't seen my entire Luxury box yet. I was saving ALL my sub boxes to open for xmas since $$ was tight and we spent the money on the kids. I did splurge on the luxury box for me.
> 
> ...


 My soap broke and covered everything in the box. The only thing salvagable were the nail polish and the lotion. I was shocked at the fact that they shipped a glass bottle in that fashion. The soap mixed with the tissue paper and was a nasty mess. I live in Florida so the soap had over 10 days to soak into everything!

I emailed PS and they asked for photos. I sent photos of the damage. They said they would ship out a replacement box in the new year once they got more products. I said I wanted a refund. They said "no" I said I would dispute the charge and they refunded the box. BTW, my cuff, which was covered in sticky soap was also bent and the velvet pouch it was in made it black! Ugh, Ugh, Ugh.


----------



## prachisrk (Dec 26, 2012)

That sounds dreadful. I'm glad you got your money back.

Considering the amount of people here with ruined boxes, I can imagine they must be regretting the stupid hand soap.



> Originally Posted by *japolina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My soap broke and covered everything in the box. The only thing salvagable were the nail polish and the lotion. I was shocked at the fact that they shipped a glass bottle in that fashion. The soap mixed with the tissue paper and was a nasty mess. I live in Florida so the soap had over 10 days to soak into everything!
> 
> I emailed PS and they asked for photos. I sent photos of the damage. They said they would ship out a replacement box in the new year once they got more products. I said I wanted a refund. They said "no" I said I would dispute the charge and they refunded the box. BTW, my cuff, which was covered in sticky soap was also bent and the velvet pouch it was in made it black! Ugh, Ugh, Ugh.


----------



## Freezymama (Dec 26, 2012)

> My soap broke and covered everything in the box. The only thing salvagable were the nail polish and the lotion. I was shocked at the fact that they shipped a glass bottle in that fashion. The soap mixed with the tissue paper and was a nasty mess. I live in Florida so the soap had over 10 days to soak into everything! I emailed PS and they asked for photos. I sent photos of the damage. They said they would ship out a replacement box in the new year once they got more products. I said I wanted a refund. They said "no" I said I would dispute the charge and they refunded the box. BTW, my cuff, which was covered in sticky soap was also bent and the velvet pouch it was in made it black! Ugh, Ugh, Ugh.Â


 I'm surprised they put up such a "fight!" They're probably getting sick of all the complaining - but it is there fault. I'm sure they're aware of how long it takes to ship their boxes. To add a glass bottle of had soap just wasn't a wise decision on their part.


----------



## lizzzellzzz (Dec 26, 2012)

i can't believe it was glass.  mine survived so nothing was ruined but the way it was packed was ridiculous!

i did get mine on christmas eve so i guess it made it in time.  i am keeping this one more month before i throw it out the window.  i convinced a friend of mine to subscribe and she was disappointed with december's box and i feel bad now the lux box was crap too.

ugh ugh ugh!

I am slowly moving away from these services!  if i cancel ps, i only have beautybar and birchbox left...cancelled ipsy because last 2 months were terrible!


----------



## japolina (Dec 26, 2012)

I think that this was a good experience as it knocked some sense into me. I have one more month paid for and then I'm done with these boxes. Fun but kind of stupid way to spend money. I'm going to take the money and buy something that I really want with it from now on.


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 26, 2012)

Yeesh! What if you had thrown it out or cleaned it up already and couldn't take photos? I realize they must be bummed that their profits are being cut into but it was their Choice to ship glass,in winter,using a slow service that might not get there in time. I could have made the same mistakes but it's not their customers' fault. Learn from the experience and take responsibility. They have a good thing going but they need to maintain it with conscious customer service


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 26, 2012)

Their customer service was steller until the luxury box came into play. The problem is that their not taking any responsibility even though their completely at fault. My men's luxury box was never even shipped- it wasn't until Saturday that I tried to track and it wasn't even in the FedEx system. They apologized and refunded my box. Come on popsugar- you guaranteed an item by Christmas Eve and my box wasn't even sent out, i deserve more than just a refund but they felt a apology was enough. Pop sugar is a complete disappointment and most people are not going to put up with this type of behavior.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Their customer service was steller until the luxury box came into play. The problem is that their not taking any responsibility even though their completely at fault. My men's luxury box was never even shipped- it wasn't until Saturday that I tried to track and it wasn't even in the FedEx system. They apologized and refunded my box. Come on popsugar- you guaranteed an item by Christmas Eve and my box wasn't even sent out, i deserve more than just a refund but they felt a apology was enough. Pop sugar is a complete disappointment and most people are not going to put up with this type of behavior.


 I still think you should get more than just a refund! That is ridiculous. Are you a current PS subscriber? If so they should at least comp one of your upcoming boxes or put some "extra's" in it for the MAJOR inconvenience of finding out on Christmas Eve day, that your box (gift) won't be there for Christmas. 

Did you speak to a live person or was this all through email?


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am so sorry you didn't get yours either. We need to make sure PS knows that is didn't arrive in time for Christmas as they guaranteed.
> 
> ...


I have already emailed PS CS three times, since the 22nd and have not heard a responce back. I still do not have my box, i have called consumer affirs regarding it, and filed a complaint with my local post office.


----------



## Freezymama (Dec 26, 2012)

> I have already emailed PS CS three times, since the 22nd and have not heard a responce back. I still do not have my box, i have called consumer affirs regarding it, and filed a complaint with my local post office.


 Really that long? I sent them a message on Monday and haven't heard from them yet. I guess I should wait a while too. No box, no tracking number, no confirmation of Anything. This makes no sense for an company!


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 26, 2012)

> I still think you should get more than just a refund! That is ridiculous. Are you a current PS subscriber? If so they should at least comp one of your upcoming boxes or put some "extra's" in it for the MAJOR inconvenience of finding out on Christmas Eve day, that your box (gift) won't be there for Christmas.Â  Did you speak to a live person or was this all through email?


 Thanks girl for being my cheerleader . I've only emailed them- maybe I'll give them a call tomorrow on my lunch break. When I emailed them Saturday night- they emailed me back pretty quickly- it was Sunday late morning when they responded. They did refund the box but they haven't answered my rant email from Sunday night. I'm thinking they'll eventually get to all of us unhappy gals.


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 26, 2012)

Anyone seen the silver envelope bag for sale on the web?


----------



## prachisrk (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm guessing their offices might be shut for the holidays. Try tweeting to them - that always works for me when I am unable to get in touch with customer service through email.

I hope they refund all of you who got ruined boxes, it is such a bummer especially because we spent $100 and you don't deserve that during the holidays. They could have skipped that horrible soap and sent it faster. If you are unable to get in touch with them, I recommend you all dispute it with your credit cards.



> Originally Posted by *Freezymama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Really that long? I sent them a message on Monday and haven't heard from them yet. I guess I should wait a while too. No box, no tracking number, no confirmation of Anything. This makes no sense for an company!


----------



## wldflowur13 (Dec 27, 2012)

Does anyone have a close up pic of the


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Mesh clutch? The top of mine was twisted making it impossible to open  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> plus the cuff was bent as well! Was the chocolate set supposed to include just 3 varieties? Mine included 3 each of 3 different favors.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Overall I was disappointed. I had expected this box to really wow me, in my opinion it fell short.


----------



## IffB (Dec 27, 2012)

Sorry, I could not figured out how to put an image in the spoiler window - chocolates were missing....


----------



## Loladevil (Dec 27, 2012)

So I emailed popsugar about my missing luxury box, their response,

[SIZE=9pt]Thanks for your email! I'm so sorry to hear that your package is missing. Our records indicate that your Luxury PopSugar Must Have box was delivered on December 19 to the address provided. Please know that once a package has been marked as delivered by the USPS, it is no longer within our control. If you have not already I would suggest contacting your local post office to get a little more information from them, such as what time it was delivered, by whom, etc. I would also contact your neighbors, landlord, building manager, or superintendent to see if any of them are holding your box for you (this has been the case for many subscribers in the past). Please keep us posted and if you have not located your box within the next couple days, please let us know and we can continue to work with you to locate it.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9pt]Thank you!
POPSUGAR Support[/SIZE]


I know it isn't their fault that my box was misdelivered or stolen or whatever but in my email I explicitly stated that I'd already contacted the post office. I am hoping that they send out a new box or refund my money or something. I am planning to cancel my subscription after this mess and the crappy boxes they've sent the last couple of months. Figured if I only use 1-2 products out of each box I'm ahead to take my $35 and just buy what I want.


----------



## Dalisay (Dec 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Loladevil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I emailed popsugar about my missing luxury box, their response,
> 
> ...


 does it say anything about how they handle lost packages in their terms and conditions? if not, I would demand a refund. You didn't get what you paid for. $100 is a big loss.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 27, 2012)

> does it say anything about how they handle lost packages in their terms and conditions? if not, I would demand a refund. You didn't get what you paid for. $100 is a big loss.


 Also, you might want to check the T&amp;Cs for the credit/debit card you used. Some of them will cover this sort of loss and refund you if it is stolen even though USPS shows it was delivered.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Nikki Apostolou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have already emailed PS CS three times, since the 22nd and have not heard a responce back. I still do not have my box, i have called consumer affirs regarding it, and filed a complaint with my local post office.


 Wow. Well you are doing the right thing. Please let us know how it turns out. And I will do the same.


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 27, 2012)

> So I emailed popsugar about my missing luxury box, their response, Thanks for your email! I'm so sorry to hear that your package is missing. Our records indicate that your Luxury PopSugar Must Have box was delivered on December 19 to the address provided. Please know that once a package has been marked as delivered by the USPS, it is no longer within our control. If you have not already I would suggest contacting your local post office to get a little more information from them, such as what time it was delivered, by whom, etc. I would also contact your neighbors, landlord, building manager, or superintendent to see if any of them are holding your box for you (this has been the case for many subscribers in the past). Please keep us posted and if you have not located your box within the next couple days, please let us know and we can continue to work with you to locate it. Thank you! POPSUGAR Support ​I know it isn't their fault that my box was misdelivered or stolen or whatever but in my email I explicitly stated that I'd already contacted the post office. I am hoping that they send out a new box or refund my money or something. I am planning to cancel my subscription after this mess and the crappy boxes they've sent the last couple of months. Figured if I only use 1-2 products out of each box I'm ahead to take my $35 and just buy what I want.


 I hate it when companies try to make you do all the follow up work. So sorry you're dealing with this.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wldflowur13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does anyone have a close up pic of the
> 
> 
> ...


 I can probably take a pic when I get home later tonight to send you one, mine was hard to figure out how to open at first, but works fine, it's just delicate.


----------



## japolina (Dec 27, 2012)

If they did not insure it and you did not get it, you deserve a refund. If you are sending something worth $100, you should require a signature or you assume the risk. I have an ebay business and it is always my problem if a package is not received. That is why I use insurance, signature confirmation etc when sending valuables.


----------



## wldflowur13 (Dec 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can probably take a pic when I get home later tonight to send you one, mine was hard to figure out how to open at first, but works fine, it's just delicate.


 Thanks so much Ann, I'd appreciate a pic.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *japolina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If they did not insure it and you did not get it, you deserve a refund. If you are sending something worth $100, you should require a signature or you assume the risk. I have an ebay business and it is always my problem if a package is not received. That is why I use insurance, signature confirmation etc when sending valuables.


 Thank you. This is very valuable insight!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 27, 2012)

You gals who've had trouble with shipping and FedEx, your issues are not with PopSugar, but with FedEx/SmartPost/USPS.  

Yes, they do chose/select SmartPost and yes they could have shipped the boxes earlier (all depending on if they have all the products in time to pack them).  But once FedEx/Smart Post picks up the packages (or they are dropped off) PS has no control over the arrival or condition of your box or items (I say this as my bf works for a company that does a lot of shipping, once it leaves his hands he has no control over it - as PS has said).  It is the holidays, massive shipping is taking place, FedEx was behind on updating everyone's tracking info (mine included).  

You can complain and blast PS and demand hand written apology notes all you want (I'm kidding), but once the box leaves their "hands" it is a FedEx/SmartPost/USPS issue to be sorted through.  If you don't get your box at all (after exhausting a FedEx/SmartPost/USPS traces and hunting it down yourself (yep sometimes you have to do some of the leg work - just like life) and all the necessary steps), then PS should be contacted and they should do whatever steps (ship another one, refund the cost, etc.) to rectify the situation.  Just know that you'll get further with any company if you are polite and cordial and professional.  

I feel like some of you gals are really, really, really expecting the world here for some snafus that just happen in life.  Shipping of things get delayed, boxes go missing, stuff arrives broken or is missing.  It's never, ever going to be 100% perfect.  You can be upset, and mad/sad or angry.  And you have every single right to be, it's your money after all!!!  But you are taking a risk purchasing the "unknown" you are assuming the responsibility of paying your money for something that may not be to your liking (or even show up!) ---but you KNOW that going into the subscription world -- or really buying anything online ever.  I, myself, just dealt with awful customer service from Fandango for buying a gift card.  A little piece of plastic!

Finally, you speak louder with your pocketbook/money than angry emails and nasty notes and rants to PS.  They're not going to respond to those, other than simply apologize.  Really what can they do if you didn't get chocolate you like or a scent you hate?  That sort of comes with the turf of buying the largely unknown.  If you really want to take a stand, cancel your subscription and move on.  I see so many notes of people complaining about how unhappy they are, how they hated the products, hated the mailing/shipping, hated the customer service, hated the price, but then go...oh but I'll give it another month so "we'll see."  

If you had awful food at a restaurant and became sick would you go back there next month to eat?  C'mon girls.  Be smart.  

*This is not a personal attack on any one poster here, just a summary of my thoughts. Nor is it meant to be taken in a harsh or mean tone*  I really like PopSugar and I really wish all of you the best in getting your shipping and box issues sorted out.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 27, 2012)

Also, can someone point to the 12/24 "guarantee"  as in post a pic of their email or communication where it said they were "guaranteed" to arrive by 12/24?
 

My email said these boxes will arrive by 12/24.  Nothing was EVER guaranteed.


----------



## cmello (Dec 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You gals who've had trouble with shipping and FedEx, your issues are not with PopSugar, but with FedEx/SmartPost/USPS.
> 
> ...


 girl... you said everything i've wanted to say the past two weeks i've been reading this thread. I feel bad for anyone who had broken or lost boxes of course ( my soap was wrapped in heavy bubble tape and tissue so not sure how it broke for most people) , but PS is doing their very best replacing boxes, giving refurnds or what not. If people are not satisfied simply cancel or do not buy a luxury box again. 

kudos.


----------



## alpina0560 (Dec 27, 2012)

> girl... you said everything i've wanted to say the past two weeks i've been reading this thread. I feel bad for anyone who had broken or lost boxes of course ( my soap was wrapped in heavy bubble tape and tissue so not sure how it broke for most people) , but PS is doing their very best replacing boxes, giving refurnds or what not. If people are not satisfied simply cancel or do not buy a luxury box again.Â  kudos.


 agreed with both of you!


----------



## ldoctor (Dec 27, 2012)

I understand what you are saying, but there have been enough complaints about their shipping service that they should look into it.  I am sure they are sick of hearing all the issues with Smart Post. I would rather pay for shipping and have normal FedEx ground or UPS.  I always ask now what the shipping service is because I will pay extra just not to have it go UPS Basic or Smart Post.  Also if you guarentee for Christmas, then you better ship with a service that will get there before Christmas.  If you look at the scans that are done with Smart Post, it is no surprise of the damages. Way too much handling involved with that service.  I am a Transportation and Distribution  Manager for large cosmetics company and really it is time for them to take a serious look at their method of shipping. It is their hands to ship their product with a reliable service. I really believe USPS would do a better job both in service and a reduction of damages.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, can someone point to the 12/24 "guarantee"  as in post a pic of their email or communication where it said they were "guaranteed" to arrive by 12/24?
> 
> My email said these boxes will arrive by 12/24.  Nothing was EVER guaranteed.


 Isn't stating that boxes will arrive by 12/24 a guarantee? It certainly is a promise.

One that they sent out to all their subscribers to encourage to buy this a holiday gift.

If they wanted to be accurate, they should have stated boxes MAY arrive before 12/24. Or at least clearly state that an Xmas arrival is not guaranteed. Seriously, when you order something on Nov 7th, there is an assumption it will naturally arrive before 12/24. Especially if they say so in their communication.

Shipping is always a mess around the holidays. PS should take that into account when they create a ship date. They also should have shipped the east coast boxes before the west coast ones. It is their responsibility.

My box did not arrive due to any other reason then it was shipped on the 17th and miraculously was expected to make it across the country, during the height of the holidays.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ldoctor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I understand what you are saying, but there have been enough complaints about their shipping service that they should look into it.  I am sure they are sick of hearing all the issues with Smart Post. I would rather pay for shipping and have normal FedEx ground or UPS.  I always ask now what the shipping service is because I will pay extra just not to have it go UPS Basic or Smart Post.  Also if you guarentee for Christmas, then you better ship with a service that will get there before Christmas.  If you look at the scans that are done with Smart Post, it is no surprise of the damages. Way too much handling involved with that service.  I am a Transportation and Distribution  Manager for large cosmetics company and really it is time for them to take a serious look at their method of shipping. It is their hands to ship their product with a reliable service. I really believe USPS would do a better job both in service and a reduction of damages.


 Maybe they will, but I would be shocked if they changed shipping services.  I'm willing to bet SmartPost is most cost effective since we're not incurring shipping costs.  But who knows, perhaps they could look into an option for those who want to pay shipping. 

I don't think it was every guaranteed by Christmas it was just emailed that they would arrive by 12/24.  I can find nothing about a guarantee. I think that was kind of talked up on the posts here and everyone started jumping on the word guarantee.

I agree with everyone else, Smartpost is awful and slow and frustrating, another service could probably be better, but with that would come a price change in the monthly cost or an additional shipping cost.  Which, I'm sure would get just as many complaints if that service failed in anyway too.  Imagine when you PAY for shipping AND your box and it still goes missing.  Oy, there is no winning!


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you had awful food at a restaurant and became sick would you go back there next month to eat?  C'mon girls.  Be smart.
> 
> *This is not a personal attack on any one poster here, just a summary of my thoughts. Nor is it meant to be taken in a harsh or mean tone*  I really like PopSugar and I really wish all of you the best in getting your shipping and box issues sorted out.


 If a restaurant gave me food poisoning I would not go back. But if it was simply a bad meal or bad service or a hair in my soup, I would give it another chance, especially if other people raved about it.

This is about a hair in my soup, not food poisoning.

They can make it right if they so desire, or make it wrong by not taking responsibility.


----------



## maclothier (Dec 27, 2012)

I certainly understand what Ann T. is saying.  I agreed with her and I cancelled my subscription a few days ago!  It wasn't just based on this box (though it didn't help), but with the previous boxes, customer service, and shipping all together.  I've actually decided to cancel all my subscription boxes and just start putting the time into researching what I like and paying for the  products I know I will enjoy.  Or, at the very least, buying them from a store that will let me return them if I don't like them!  

As for the 12/24 ship date, I DO believe that was an implied guarantee if not a written one.  Yes, the weather and other obstacles can prevent on time shipping, but they know this.  It is their responsibility to get the product shipped out early enough to account for such things.   That's my two cents (that's actually worth one penny).


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *maclothier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I certainly understand what Ann T. is saying.  I agreed with her and I cancelled my subscription a few days ago!  It wasn't just based on this box (though it didn't help), but with the previous boxes, customer service, and shipping all together.  I've actually decided to cancel all my subscription boxes and just start putting the time into researching what I like and paying for the  products I know I will enjoy.  Or, at the very least, buying them from a store that will let me return them if I don't like them!
> 
> As for the 12/24 ship date, I DO believe that was an implied guarantee if not a written one.  Yes, the weather and other obstacles can prevent on time shipping, but they know this.  It is their responsibility to get the product shipped out early enough to account for such things.   That's my two cents (that's actually worth one penny).


 Agree! An implied guarantee is binding, otherwise they need to include a disclaimer, so they are not legally obligated to deliver when promised.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Isn't stating that boxes will arrive by 12/24 a guarantee? It certainly is a promise.
> 
> ...


 If it didn't say will arrive by 12/24 "guaranteed" then I didn't assume it's a guarantee (and I got mine on time and I'm as East as you can get, but not without some investigating on my part and tracking it down myself).  I agree they should've said in a note that they may be delayed due to unforeseen circumstances (but then that wouldn't really encourage sales either if they placed doubts).  

I agree, shipping could have been earlier to ensure everyone got their boxes by 12/24.  But I see a lot of posts hoping on a word that was never mentioned.   

I certainly think a whole bunch of things could have been better: better packing to prevent broken items, better shipping method/option, better communication.  

I think my note was more directed at those attacking PS for shipment when really there is nothing they can do after it leaves their hands.  Maybe PS will consider a different shipping option or to ship sooner in the future, but being a fairly new sub, I'm thinking they've got some things to work on and work out in the New Year.  Here's to hoping we get everything we want.


----------



## KelBel (Dec 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *japolina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think that this was a good experience as it knocked some sense into me. I have one more month paid for and then I'm done with these boxes. Fun but kind of stupid way to spend money. I'm going to take the money and buy something that I really want with it from now on.


I did not opt to buy the luxury box (thank goodness) but I did get a 3 month sub for $75, set to expire in January!  That will be my last one also.  BTW, when do I have to cancel by in January to make sure they don't "renew" my subscription and charge me $35 for February??


----------



## SubJunkie (Dec 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe they will, but I would be shocked if they changed shipping services.  I'm willing to bet SmartPost is most cost effective since we're not incurring shipping costs.  But who knows, perhaps they could look into an option for those who want to pay shipping.
> 
> ...


 I'm sorry to say this, but when you say something will arrive by the 24th it is a promise which is binding. What ever you state on your website or through emails is an advertisement and companies have to honor it. Otherwise it is false advertisement which is illegal. 

For an example here's an email I received from popsugar: 

Hi .....

Thank you so much for your email and we're thrilled that you are anxiously awaiting the arrival of your December and Luxury boxes. Your December box is currently on its way to you and feel free to track it with the number ..... As for your Luxury box, we would like to assure you that it will be shipping out within the next day or so and once it does you will receive an email from us with all the information you need to track its journey. *Please know that your boxes will arrive no later than December 24th* and we hope you enjoy them! If you have any further questions or concerns, please don't hesitate to contact us.

Happy Holidays

POPSUGAR Support

Here's another  one: 

Thank you for ordering a PopSugar Must Have Luxury Edition. We're so excited to share our must indulgent Must Have box yet.

  Some things to remember: 
You're all signed up and will receive an email from us when your box is on its way! 
Your order total is $100.00, including free shipping.

For easy reference, your subscription number is ....

Your Must Have Luxury Edition box *will arrive by December 24th.*

Visit PopSugar.com/musthave to log in to your account at any time.

 Which is also advertisement that they are legally obligated to carryout...


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SubJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm sorry to say this, but when you say something will arrive by the 24th it is a promise which is binding. What ever you state on your website or through emails is an advertisement and companies have to honor it. Otherwise it is false advertisement which is illegal.
> 
> ...


 Thank you for posting this!

Case closed.


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 27, 2012)

> Wow. Well you are doing the right thing. Please let us know how it turns out. And I will do the same.


 I finally got a response. Which pissed me off so much since they blatantly disregarded most of what I said. Plus my January is already free from referrals. Ugh. Hi Nikki, Thank you for your email and we would like to apologize for the delayed response â€” we have been unusually busy in the last week and a half. I just checked the status of your package and it looks like it is currently out for delivery. We would like to apologize that it was delayed and we would like to offer you a complementary January box. I have gone ahead and credited your subscription #17243 so you will be receiving a January box on us! As for the missing razor in your Men's Luxury box, we would like to apologize that it was missing and we will go ahead and ship you a replacement right away. Thank you for your patience! POPSUGAR Support Nikki92585, Dec 26 21:22 This is my third time contacting. I have received my for him luxury box (on time) it was missing a razor. I still do not have my for her luxury box. It was noted as out for delivery on the 22nd and still has not been delivered. I have filed a case with usps and contacted consumer affairs since my post office now no longer knows where my package is and there is no update into the investigation that was filed on the 24th. Consumer affairs said they would contact me again about the investigation within 72 hours. At this point no one seems to know where my package is or when i am getting it. Considering this was a gift (both were) i am highly upset. I was expecting some sort of response by now or at least for the for her box to have arrived. If you would like the case number i have filed with the post office let me know and i will be happy to give it to you and please let me know how this situation will be rectified. Thank you. User-agent: Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 6.1; WOW64; rv:17.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/17.0


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you for posting this!
> 
> Case closed.


 Awesome thanks!

I still don't see the word "guarantee," like so many posted here, but I agree it's a pretty good assumption to go on that they'll get there when they say they will get there.

I'm not disagreeing with any of this, btw, it all could've been better.  It really does suck because if mine had been late/missing/broken/damaged I would've been equally as upset and would really reconsidered buying from PS again.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Nikki Apostolou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally got a response. Which pissed me off so much since they blatantly disregarded most of what I said. Plus my January is already free from referrals. Ugh.
> 
> ...


 Wait! So essentially your box is missing in action and not just delayed?!!!!!

Nightmare. You obviously need to contact them again so they UNDERSTAND what you are saying.

And also make sure they credit you for Feb not Jan.

I'm so sorry you have to deal with this mess.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Awesome thanks!
> 
> ...


 It is a guarantee. The word guarantee does not have to appear literally when a company promises you something in writing.

Be it PS or any other company on the planet.


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 27, 2012)

> Wait! So essentially your box is missing in action and not just delayed?!!!!! Nightmare. You obviously need to contact them again so the UNDERSTAND what you are saying. And also make sure they credit you for Feb not Jan. I'm so sorry you have to deal with this mess.


 Yes completely missing. The post office doesn't know where it is and right now I'm waiting for a call back from consumer affairs but I mentioned this all to them. I have free months up until march. And I don't think comping me a 35 dollar month makes up for an 100 dollar box I never got. I am pissed that they obviously didn't care enough to read any of my first three emails.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It is a guarantee. The word guarantee does not have to appear literally when a company promises you something in writing.
> 
> Be it PS or any other company on the planet.


 I don't see it the same way. I guess.  But I do agree they gave the impression of a timeframe that should've been upheld to the best of their abilities.  Good luck and Happy New Year!


----------



## AshJs3 (Dec 27, 2012)

I specifically remember the order page saying "Guaranteed delivery by December 24th" for the women's box. Obviously that page is no longer accessible, but I remember it saying that. Also, they may not be able to help the shipping issues but I know my boxes they weren't ACTUALLY shipped until a few days after I got the shipping email. They are TOTALLY responsible for all of the broken and missing stuff.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Nikki Apostolou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes completely missing. The post office doesn't know where it is and right now I'm waiting for a call back from consumer affairs but I mentioned this all to them. I have free months up until march. And I don't think comping me a 35 dollar month makes up for an 100 dollar box I never got. I am pissed that they obviously didn't care enough to read any of my first three emails.


 You obviously need to get a FULL refund, plus the FREE box or whatever else to compensate for the aggravation this caused.

Plus this box was purchased as a holiday present. Those of us who didn't receive it in time had to scramble to buy alternative gifts at the last minute..

A refund doesn't cover that part of the equation.

I still haven't heard back from PS about my box btw.


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 27, 2012)

> You obviously need to get a FULL refund, plus the FREE box or whatever else to compensate for the aggravation this caused. Plus this box was purchased as a holiday present. Those of us who didn't receive it in time had to scramble to buy alternative gifts at the last minute.. A refund doesn't cover that part of the equation. I still haven't heard back from PS about my box btw.Â


 At this point I would be happy just to get my lux box, a replacement. But that wasn't even offererd. I'm sorry you haven't heard back It seems like they are playing catch up now and you should heard back soon. Let me know what they say!


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't see it the same way. I guess.  But I do agree they gave the impression of a timeframe that should've been upheld to the best of their abilities.  Good luck and Happy New Year!


 I am not trying to be combative. Just trying to help  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> We should all know our rights as a consumer. This isn't about opinions, it's about the law. 

That promise is legally binding. 

Happy New Year to you too!!!!!!


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Nikki Apostolou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> At this point I would be happy just to get my lux box, a replacement. But that wasn't even offererd.
> 
> I'm sorry you haven't heard back It seems like they are playing catch up now and you should heard back soon. Let me know what they say!


 Well my box FINALLY arrived (3 days passed the 12/24 promise date)

Honestly if they give you a refund and not a replacement box, I wouldn't be too upset.

Here are my thoughts :

The Cuff is a disaster! It came squeezed in a little velvet pouch that was way too small. I almost had to cut the pouch to get it out. When it did "pop" out...it was not only bent, but badly mis-shapen and tarnished! It is totally unwearable. 

 
The Lippman Duo is nice. I got the polish in Naked (happy about that, I could use more nude polishes) and the lipstick in "I'm Every Woman" a pale pinkish beige nude. 
 
The Epicuren Lotion in Moroccan Rosemary (nice)
 
The Savon De Marseille  Olive Oil/ Lavender (good)
 
Tocca Candle in Florence ( a rose scent- not thrilling at all)
 
The JewelMint clutch in Silver Mesh. Yuck. It's beyond tiny! Seriously small and cheaply made.
The mesh looks like it's about to fall apart any minute. I would use it inside another bag as a lipstick holder, but honestly I don't think it would make it very long.
 
Vosges chocolates - I ate 3 of them already LOL. They are good but not amazing. Would have rather had the sampler that had all the different varieties. That's the point of Vosges, they are known for exotic chocolates, not dark chocolate and peppermint!
 
 
I hope your box arrives soon.

And you are happier with the contents.


----------



## Rach212 (Dec 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SubJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm sorry to say this, but when you say something will arrive by the 24th it is a promise which is binding. What ever you state on your website or through emails is an advertisement and companies have to honor it. Otherwise it is false advertisement which is illegal.
> 
> ...


 This, exactly


----------



## Rach212 (Dec 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Awesome thanks!
> 
> ...


 Their word is their guarantee.  You seem to be very hung up on their verbage. They shouldn't have to add "guarantee" for us to believe it.


----------



## AshJs3 (Dec 27, 2012)

I gave my lotion and soap to my mother in law since I can't stand the smell of lavender. My husband just got off the phone with her and she loved them both. She said the lotion is the best she's ever used, so it's good that someone is getting some use out of it!


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 27, 2012)

A quick update, i went down to my post office, i walked the half a mile but whatever, they had my box this whole time, having once again not attempted to deliver. I have had to pick up all three boxes myself since my post office does not deliver anything pop sugar!!!! Anyway i had to then carry the box home the half a mile which would have been fine except apparently the post office had other packages that i should have received so i had to carry those home too, and its freezing out! I got my box and i had a lot of the issues you all had-

the cuff was stuffed so hard into a velvet bag that i had to cut the bag open to get it out and it was very very misshapen and small
the chocolates were the same three flavors repeated i am not sure whats going on with that considering the picture shows all different flavors.
lastly i got some mesh bag that doesn't even open so i cant even fit a card like an id or credit card or wallet in. which baffles me a "clutch" that has no use
the soap and candle were in tact and the nail polish lipstick set was a nice nude which i can live with. I don't think its worth 100 dollars but i don't think its so much a waste of money.
I emailed them to let them know i got it and i hope they adjust my "free month" since i am "paid" up until march because of referrals. If they don't extend it then their apology is meaningless to me.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Nikki Apostolou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A quick update, i went down to my post office, i walked the half a mile but whatever, they had my box this whole time, having once again not attempted to deliver. I have had to pick up all three boxes myself since my post office does not deliver anything pop sugar!!!! Anyway i had to then carry the box home the half a mile which would have been fine except apparently the post office had other packages that i should have received so i had to carry those home too, and its freezing out! I got my box and i had a lot of the issues you all had-
> 
> ...


 If you read my post (a few posts earlier) we had the EXACT same experience with our contents.

What scents did you get for the...

lotion and handsoap?

  I don't know why I am still using spoilers, since the box was supposedly delivered to everyone days ago!!!!
I am going to email them now and let them know the cuff is unwearable!


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you read my post (a few posts earlier) we had the EXACT same experience with our contents.
> 
> ...


I got rosemary for the lotion and olive and lavender for the soap. I really like how they smell. As for the cuff i bent it back into shape and also so it could fit me it took a bit of force and time to get it perfect its still a tiny bit bent but better then when i got it. I didint even mention that in my email to them because at this point i just dont care, i just want the item from my for him box to come and for my free month to be added to my already free months. thats what will make me happy after this whole thing.


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 27, 2012)

Glad you both got your boxes &amp; that they were at least in 1 piece  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Here's hoping for an amazing January box!!!!


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Glad you both got your boxes &amp; that they were at least in 1 piece
> 
> 
> ...


so am i, i feel the battle is now over... until january!


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Nikki Apostolou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got rosemary for the lotion and olive and lavender for the soap. I really like how they smell. As for the cuff i bent it back into shape and also so it could fit me it took a bit of force and time to get it perfect its still a tiny bit bent but better then when i got it. I didint even mention that in my email to them because at this point i just dont care, i just want the item from my for him box to come and for my free month to be added to my already free months. thats what will make me happy after this whole thing.


 We got the identical box...same colors, same scents. I really like the scents also. The Olive Oil/Lavender is so classic french! And the Moroccan Rosemary, is really interesting. My cuff is bent to the point of non-repair. (and tarnished too) I will have to mention it. 

Hope you get your Him box item quickly and all else.

Have a happy new year!


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Glad you both got your boxes &amp; that they were at least in 1 piece
> 
> 
> ...


 Thank you!!!!

We are so lucky that these are what we call "problems". I wish everyone in the world is fortunate enough to have these "problems" too.

Happy New Year!


----------



## cmello (Dec 27, 2012)

anyone get the papaya/pineapple lotion?? still trying to decide if i like it or want to eat it..

glad everyone's boxes are making their ways!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Rach212* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Their word is their guarantee.  You seem to be very hung up on their verbage. They shouldn't have to add "guarantee" for us to believe it.


Well I work in retail for a store that uses that word specifically on their marketing and is repeated to our customers.  I just think we all assume the risk, I don't think PS can really guarantee anything.  Not unless they use a different shipping option, but that won't eliminate human error, dropped or broken packages or packing errors and missing items.

But whatevs, I got my box, on time, intact with a variety I like.  I feel for those who didn't.  It's a super bummer.  I hope everyone has a better luck in the new year.


----------



## Schmootc (Dec 28, 2012)

I was in Vegas over the weekend and used my silver mesh purse. It is in fact an excellent Vegas purse. I was a little surprised at how well that mesh conducts heat though - it was warm after sitting in my lap for not very long. Tried the soap, it's okay, but I'm not super impressed with the Mediterranean scent. Haven't tried anything else yet, but I think one of the most important things I got was the box. It fits in this spot a little better than the old boot box that she had been using.


----------



## KayEss (Dec 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Schmootc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was in Vegas over the weekend and used my silver mesh purse. It is in fact an excellent Vegas purse. I was a little surprised at how well that mesh conducts heat though - it was warm after sitting in my lap for not very long. Tried the soap, it's okay, but I'm not super impressed with the Mediterranean scent. Haven't tried anything else yet, but I think one of the most important things I got was the box. It fits in this spot a little better than the old boot box that she had been using.


 That's so funny! My cat loves the box as well. I've been saying all week that at least I got SOMETHING useful out of this whole mess...a new kitty bed! She loves the tissue paper as well though. It's like a nest for her.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kara Seldin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's so funny! My cat loves the box as well. I've been saying all week that at least I got SOMETHING useful out of this whole mess...a new kitty bed! She loves the tissue paper as well though. It's like a nest for her.


 I have two cats, and they both *loved* the big square box that the PS monthly shipment was sent in a couple of months ago.  Unfortunately for them, it's the perfect size to send some stuff back to LBB.  The other boxes I have at the moment aren't quite to their liking.  I'm sure I'll be getting another monster-sized** box soon, though!

**  One kitty was ten pounds at their last vet visit a month and a half ago.  The other was THIRTEEN POUNDS, although I would not be surprised to find out that he's even bigger now.  He's a very big boy.  The vet said, "Oh, he just has a lot of surface area."


----------



## kalmekrzy (Dec 28, 2012)

> They told me they couldn't do anything but would love feedback so I sent them this thread. Hopefully they read it and listen.


what about the people that had a broken item? I sure hope they are going to refund or replace the box. The nail Polish in mine was all clumpy like it had been left open and it dried up.


----------



## japolina (Dec 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Nikki Apostolou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes completely missing. The post office doesn't know where it is and right now I'm waiting for a call back from consumer affairs but I mentioned this all to them. I have free months up until march. And I don't think comping me a 35 dollar month makes up for an 100 dollar box I never got. I am pissed that they obviously didn't care enough to read any of my first three emails.


 I bought a pair of shoes from myhabit (which is a division of amazon). They shipped them via smart post and the package went MIA (it showed that it arrived in my post office but nothing after that). Amazon gave me a full refund after it had been lost for a week.   The shoes never showed up. I've never seen an item just lost like that after being tracked. Smart post is horrible and you should really contact PopSugar again and get your money back.


----------



## japolina (Dec 28, 2012)

And another thing...I think that they implied a guarantee that they would arrive my the 24th too.  They could have sent them another way (FED EX or UPS Ground) to make sure but they cheaped out by using smartpost. It is their problem, not yours. Contact your credit card company if Popsugar does not do the right thing.


----------



## Loladevil (Dec 28, 2012)

I've called every post office in my area(each one told me to call someone else lol), I've opened an investigation with the post office and even called fedex. After my initial blow off response from Popsugar I've heard nothing, I'm sorry but I can't afford to throw away $100, especially around the holidays. I might have to file a dispute with my credit card but I've never done that before and hope that it won't reflect poorly on me. I will cancel my monthly sub, just want this resolved first, I fear once they know they've lost my business they won't bother to help me.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Schmootc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was in Vegas over the weekend and used my silver mesh purse. It is in fact an excellent Vegas purse. I was a little surprised at how well that mesh conducts heat though - it was warm after sitting in my lap for not very long. Tried the soap, it's okay, but I'm not super impressed with the Mediterranean scent. Haven't tried anything else yet, but I think one of the most important things I got was the box. It fits in this spot a little better than the old boot box that she had been using.


 So cute!


----------



## Rach212 (Dec 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Nikki Apostolou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A quick update, i went down to my post office, i walked the half a mile but whatever, they had my box this whole time, having once again not attempted to deliver. I have had to pick up all three boxes myself since my post office does not deliver anything pop sugar!!!! Anyway i had to then carry the box home the half a mile which would have been fine except apparently the post office had other packages that i should have received so i had to carry those home too, and its freezing out! I got my box and i had a lot of the issues you all had-
> 
> ...


 Your post office is so "anti package delivery" !!  I remember your issues with them with an earlier box, too!  How frustrating.


----------



## Honicakes (Dec 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Loladevil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've called every post office in my area(each one told me to call someone else lol), I've opened an investigation with the post office and even called fedex. After my initial blow off response from Popsugar I've heard nothing, I'm sorry but I can't afford to throw away $100, especially around the holidays. I might have to file a dispute with my credit card but I've never done that before and hope that it won't reflect poorly on me. I will cancel my monthly sub, just want this resolved first, I fear once they know they've lost my business they won't bother to help me.


 Charging this back on your credit card will definitely not have a negative impact on your credit.  Granted, some CC companies make this easier than others (amex is great) but if you call them and tell them that you never received the product and that you have attempted to contact the vendor, they will refund you.  They may require that you provide proof of attempt to contact the vendor etc, (like I said - every cc is different in their requirements for this process) but regardless, you paid for items you did not receive.  Not your fault.  And the vendor is not taking responsibility - again, not your fault.  

That said, I would give PS one more try and tell them if they do not resolve the issue (ie refund your money or send you a new box - you tell them your preference) that you will "charge the purchase back on your credit card" you may get more of a response out of them.  I have had this happen with vendors before and usually after telling them that, they realize that you are not just going to go away and they can either make it right with you (and keep your business) or not - but either way, they will know that they are going to eat that $100 and not you.  Be polite - and calm.  But be firm and stand your ground.  

Hope this helps -


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 28, 2012)

> Your post office is so "anti package delivery" !! Â I remember your issues with them with an earlier box, too! Â How frustrating. Â


 Every single smart post item that fed ex delivers to my post office, my post office does not deliver. All threw (November, December, and he lux box) I had to walk to get and carry home. It's insanity.


----------



## elainecad (Dec 28, 2012)

That is so wrong. I have never hear dof such a thing. I have my own issue with mine. They always set the boxes down sideways. Never label up. And have delivered boxes with glass shards hanging out. Crazy!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Dec 28, 2012)

Hmmm..... I have never seen so many "missing" and damaged boxes in one thread.


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 29, 2012)

So I finally heard back from CS- they totally forgot to send out my box. Besides the refund, their also giving me a comped January box. I now feel settled with this whole issue and I'm washing my hands of it. Mistakes happen and I understand. They recognized that they dropped the ball &amp; in my eyes they did the right thing. Overall- I'm satisfied with the outcome &amp; I think they reedeemed themselves in my book. This makes me happy because I really do love their boxes


----------



## renolyn (Dec 29, 2012)

For the person who had trouble with the mesh clutch, it took me a few minutes to figure out how to get it open  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You can see it in my video:

 I cannot believe that so many boxes have arrived damaged or didn't arrive at all. And I'm disappointed with their CS. After my "free" months, I may not renew my subscription.

Edit: Removed link, embedded video.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So I finally heard back from CS- they totally forgot to send out my box. Besides the refund, their also giving me a comped January box. I now feel settled with this whole issue and I'm washing my hands of it. Mistakes happen and I understand. They recognized that they dropped the ball &amp; in my eyes they did the right thing. Overall- I'm satisfied with the outcome &amp; I think they reedeemed themselves in my book. This makes me happy because I really do love their boxes


 Yay! Perfect outcome! Especially since the box wasn't that great anyway!


----------



## emilym173 (Dec 29, 2012)

Hey everyone! I am a first time poster, but a long time lurker. Thought I would share my opinion.

Clutch= I received the mesh one. While it is pretty, I won't be able to use it. I can't fit my phone and keys in it. I gave it to my 14-year-old sister for Christmas. I heard it goes for around $60. I would NEVER spend that much on it. Overall, a useless item. The other 3 clutches looked worse too.

Soap= I received olive lavender. It is a nice product. I ended up giving it to my grandmother because I am allergic to lavender. I probably would have liked this product had it been in another scent. I wish they did a scent survey. All of there products lately seem heavily scented.

Candle=Peach nectar one. It is okay. I will probably put it in my bathroom. Not that impressed. I wish it were colored. The white makes it look bland.

Lotion= I got the rosemary one. I was kind bummed out about the scent. But I did use it the other day and it felt nice on my skin. Still would have preferred a different scent.

Lipstick/nails= I forget the names, but the lipstick is like a berry and the nail polish is bright red. Perfect colors for me. So happy I didn't get the nude one!

Chocolate= I got the 3x set instead of the 9 option. I would have preferred a variety. Kind of annoyed that they did that.

Cuff= I despise the cuff. Mine came extremely tarnished and bent. There are weird orange streaks all over it. It looks like something I found in a second hand shop, let alone in a luxury box! I contacted CS about it and got this response:


*POPSUGAR Must Have Support, Dec 28 03:45 (AST):*

Hi Emily,

Thank you for your email and please know that we value your feedback. Since we are a new subscription service, we count on subscribers like you to help us improve our product and make it something amazing. We would like to apologize that you were not thrilled with the contents of your Luxury box. Our editors have been working hard to pick out items they think our subscribers would love, but sometimes certain items are better received than others. Please know that the cuff is intended to have a tarnished, brushed metal look to it and we would like to apologize that it was not your favorite item in the box. We do hope you enjoyed some of the items in your box and we hope you will give us another chance to wow you! If you have any further questions, please don't hesitate to contact us.

Happy Holidays
POPSUGAR Support

I am extremely annoyed by this response. The item is called "polished brass." I kind of feel like they just said it is supposed to look tarnished because they are overwhelmed by the number of complaints they received and would like to placate customers. I guess they could be telling the truth. I just can't imagine why anyone would want to wear a tarnished cuff on purpose. Or I don't get why an item like that would be put in a luxury box. It just seems like a weird thing to do and something that would easily confuse customers. If it really is supposed to be tarnished, the description should have said "aged" or something like that. If it is called polished brass, I shouldn't have to polish it myself!


----------



## KayEss (Dec 29, 2012)

> *POPSUGAR Must Have Support, Dec 28 03:45 (AST):*
> 
> Hi Emily,
> 
> ...


 Hmm...mine was not tarnished looking, and if you look at the photo on the website (http://www.heatherbelleco.com/jewelry/Bracelets/nicki-cuff-brass) it does not appear that way either. What a cop out! However, I think they've been getting a LOT of negative feedback over this box, despite only having 1,000 of them, so I'm not exactly surprised.

To be fair, I will not be wearing my cuff despite it appearing "polished" like it's supposed to. It smells strongly of metal, is uncomfortable, and overpowers my wrist. Not cute. This box was a definite loser for me as well.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 29, 2012)

My cuff is tarnished too - and it's clearly not supposed to be like that. Really? Like its 2 random spots!  Not happy with it! I don't remember it being tarnished when I opened it either.


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 30, 2012)

Mine is tarnished but not do badly


----------



## BeautifyMyLife (Dec 31, 2012)

I emailed CS about my cuff -- primarily the fact that it's significantly bent. I just got this back:

_As for your defective cuff, while we would normally have you send your damaged item back to us â€” since it is the Holidays we want to ensure that your replacement reaches you as quickly as possible so please don't worry about shipping us the damaged item. We would be more than happy to ship you a replacement as soon as possible, however please know that your replacement might be slightly skinnier width wise. As of right now, we are trying to secure more inventory and as a result will not be able to ship you a replacement until the new year, but please know that we will try and get it to you as quickly as possible. We hope you have been enjoying the rest of your Luxury box and if you have any further questions, please don't hesitate to contact us._

Still doesn't address the issue with tarnishing, but I think it's the best they can do right now. I'm considering this a positive resolution.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 31, 2012)

Does anyone have a phone number for PS? They haven't replied to any of my emails and it's been about 5 days.

Thanks!


----------



## Freezymama (Dec 31, 2012)

> Does anyone have a phone number for PS? They haven't replied to any of my emails and it's been about 5 days. Thanks!


 I'm in the same boat. Emailed from the website 4 times with no response. Have no box still  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Sent a direct message on twitter and they sent me an email to send to them. But it's the same that's on their website. So? I don't even know what to do? It's dec 31!! Ridiculous on their part. I feel the $100 is so wasted so upsetting!


----------



## SubJunkie (Dec 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BeautifyMyLife* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I emailed CS about my cuff -- primarily the fact that it's significantly bent. I just got this back:
> 
> ...


 I'm surprised they emailed you back about your cuff...I'm still waiting for a response.


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Nikki Apostolou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Mine is tarnished but not do badly


 

It is a really quick fix with metal polish.  I can usually get it stuff like that glowing in under a minute and a half


----------



## Eleda (Jan 1, 2013)

If anyone happen to want to trade their Epicuren moisturizer, PM me. I got Lavender scent in my box, and liked it, also curious about other scents.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 1, 2013)

I wore my silver mesh bag last night &amp; it was perfect for New Years. It's too bad that my iPhone wouldn't come close to fitting- that's what boyfriend pockets are for..


----------



## CaliMel (Jan 1, 2013)

Is the envelope clutch supposed to have a chain?

I also did not get the full set of chocolates. I got the same three, three times, which is annoying.

The white chocolate one with the peppercorns and lemon zest is disgusting! I am going to have to throw away them because they just taste so terrible. I ate one and my stomach was rejecting it and I kept tasting it over and over again all day long. So nasty!

The other two were alright, but not anything I would ever purchase.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 1, 2013)

> Is the envelope clutch supposed to have a chain? I also did not get the full set of chocolates. I got the same three, three times, which is annoying. The white chocolate one with the peppercorns and lemon zest is disgusting! I am going to have to throw away them because they just taste so terrible. I ate one and my stomach was rejecting it and I kept tasting it over and over again all day long. So nasty! The other two were alright, but not anything I would ever purchase.


 That's funny... that one was my favorite.


----------



## StuffedMailbox (Jan 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is the envelope clutch supposed to have a chain?
> 
> ...


 Don't throw the lemon zest ones out.  Send them my way. 




 They are the only ones I will eat.  I don't like chocolate but I found the lemon zest ones to be quite tasty.  I tried the one with macadamia nuts and the chocolate was just too overpowering for my taste and I didn't dare try the peppermint one.


----------



## AShips (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm awaiting a reply for my soap that exploded in my package, as well, but am just figuring that they have been off for the holidays and won't hear from them till tomorrow or Thursday.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 1, 2013)

I finally heard back from PS regarding my late box and damaged cuff.

They have comped January and also will send out a goodie to make up for the delay.

(so free box + freebie)

They are also sending a replacement for the damaged cuff.

All in all, they are doing the right thing and redeeming themselves.

I am satisfied.

I hope everyone else gets a satisfactory response too!


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 1, 2013)

So glad they responded and are doing the right thing. I really give popsugar a lot of credit. It seems that the luxury boxes were a disaster and they're really doing what it takes for customer satisfaction. I feel bad for them but by doing the right thing, I think they'll flourish. I'm in for the long haul  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Loladevil (Jan 2, 2013)

I know I've complained about 40 times on this thread but after my initial blowoff email from popsugar I've had no response. I have emailed them 3 times with additional information including the post office investigation number. I guess I'll start the charge back.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So glad they responded and are doing the right thing. I really give popsugar a lot of credit. It seems that the luxury boxes were a disaster and they're really doing what it takes for customer satisfaction. I feel bad for them but by doing the right thing, I think they'll flourish. I'm in for the long haul


 Yes...me too. I want them to succeed!

Mistakes happen. It's how you fix them or address them that shows the true character of a company. (or person for that matter!)


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Loladevil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know I've complained about 40 times on this thread but after my initial blowoff email from popsugar I've had no response. I have emailed them 3 times with additional information including the post office investigation number. I guess I'll start the charge back.


 How frustrating. I hope it gets resolved quickly and easily. Let us know how it works out.


----------



## alissar (Jan 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeautifyMyLife* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I emailed CS about my cuff -- primarily the fact that it's significantly bent. I just got this back:
> 
> ...


this is the exact same email i received after emailing about the damaged cuff


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 2, 2013)

I worked as a jeweler during college and this stuff is awesome for polishing silver and brass

http://www.amazon.com/BlueMagic-200-Liquid-Metal-Polish/dp/B000ALCOCQ/ref=sr_1_10?s=hpc&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1357152896&amp;sr=1-10&amp;keywords=blue+magic

I used some again on my cuff over the weekend and my cuff is the glossiest thing ever, with a mirror finish. And it goes without saying the tarnish is eliminated in less than a minute.  I always keep some on hand, and you should be able to get it at the grocery store.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I worked as a jeweler during college and this stuff is awesome for polishing silver and brass
> 
> ...


 Thank you! This is a great tip and a really useful product!


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you! This is a great tip and a really useful product!


Happy to help! This stuff seriously rocks! Because of my experience as a jeweler, it is impossible for me not to notice when items look less than perfect so my jewelry ALWAYS looks super glossy and sparkly.


----------



## Christy327 (Jan 2, 2013)

I complained about my box to Popsugar and emailed multiple different times thinking it was falling on deaf ears.  Randomly I got a box from them with the replacement items and email saying that my January box would be comped.  That was great although it would have been great if they had responded sooner rather than later either way the outcome is satisfying and I do love their boxes just won't do such an expensive lottery next xmas.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 2, 2013)

What items needed to be replaced?  I agree some proactive communication would have helped a bunch.


----------



## pugslypoodle (Jan 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Christy327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I complained about my box to Popsugar and emailed multiple different times thinking it was falling on deaf ears.  Randomly I got a box from them with the replacement items and email saying that my January box would be comped.  That was great although it would have been great if they had responded sooner rather than later either way the outcome is satisfying and I do love their boxes just won't do such an expensive lottery next xmas.


 you got your replacement already? hmm maybe i should email them again i am still waiting for one from the december box.  i happy you got a january box, wish they would give me one too just to much disappointment and frustration.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pugslypoodle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> you got your replacement already? hmm maybe i should email them again i am still waiting for one from the december box.  i happy you got a january box, wish they would give me one too just to much disappointment and frustration.


My approach is generally to hang back, especially in a situation like this, when it is likely CS is overwhelmed with emails. I know it is hard to be patient, but I have to imagine all of the extra prodding likely further delays them, which in turn slows down us getting requests attended to. That is just my take on it. I do not work in CS but my role sometimes puts me in the center of the storm and I know I get frustrated by "are you done yet" emails because it makes it harder for me to get the job done that they are waiting on because I have to stop and respond. All my empathy aside, they clearly need to hire more CS reps, the delays in  responding are pretty extraordinary in my experience.


----------



## Christy327 (Jan 2, 2013)

I got replacements from the luxury box but I'm still waiting on the replacements from my December box which is weird...


----------



## Christy327 (Jan 2, 2013)

The liquid soap was all over everything but I got a new candle and lipstick which was nice.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Christy327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got replacements from the luxury box but I'm still waiting on the replacements from my December box which is weird...


hmm..what did they replace in your luxe box?


----------



## Christy327 (Jan 2, 2013)

The candle and lipstick...i didn't like anything else in the box so i'm cool with that.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 2, 2013)

what are you waiting on from the dec box?


----------



## Christy327 (Jan 2, 2013)

My cups broke.


----------



## Christy327 (Jan 2, 2013)

I got a comp month because my men's luxury box didn't come in time for xmas however.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 2, 2013)

It stinks what you had to deal with but it certainly seems they are making it up to you, which is good to hear


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 2, 2013)

I have to tell you that Popsugar is entirely responsibly for my new love of scented candles. It is silly how much I am enjoying them.  In my work I have to write (A LOT) and I do not by nature like sitting still. But when I have one of those candles burning, it somehow improves everything.  Just an aside here, but they really do introduce me to things I end up loving.


----------



## Loladevil (Jan 3, 2013)

Hurray! I finally got a response from Popsugar that they will send out another box but that it may be delayed for several weeks as they have to special order it. At this point I'd be thrilled with a refund but I'll be glad just to get what I paid for, plus my mom has a birthday coming up so hopefully I can regift some items.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I worked as a jeweler during college and this stuff is awesome for polishing silver and brass
> 
> ...


 You can also use Bar Keepers Friend (www.barkeepersfriend.com/) to polish the brass cuff as well.  I use it on my stainless pots and pans and I polished my cuff this morning and it looks amazing!  It's cheap and you can find it at the grocery store or Wal-Mart/Target.


----------



## fridaypeach (Jan 3, 2013)

I would start by disputing the charges on your card and then contacting the better business bureau.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 3, 2013)

I got around to lighting my candle tonight and I am really pleased. Very fragrant and nice. I have the one that is peach nectar.


----------



## doziedoz (Jan 4, 2013)

Was away for the New Years weekend and saw some of the luxury products in the hotel spa shop.  The Tocca candle was $38.00 and the Epicurean lotion was $48.00.


----------



## SylviaM (Jan 5, 2013)

What bothers me most about this situation -- my Luxury Box was also damaged in shipment, its contents soaked in soap -- is that PopSugar seems to be arbitrarily coming up with different solutions for different customers with the same issue.  In my case, PopSugar CS eventually agreed to send a replacement soap, candle, and cuff, with the caveat that they have no idea when they'll be shipping the replacements, since they have to get more stock from the vendors.  While I appreciate the fact that they're willing to replace the items damaged beyond repair, I don't understand why someone else in my same situation would get her _entire_ Luxury Box resent to her (check Mrs. L's comment on this blog post: http://www.ramblingsofasuburbanmom.com/2012/12/popsugar-must-have-luxury-edition-box-review/#comment-27806), or why someone else, like Christy327 above, would get replacement items _and_ a comped box.  Before receiving a damaged Luxury Box (and I'm sorry, I didn't pay $107 to wade through a mess of wet tissue and goop on Christmas morning), FedEx SmartPost lost my November box, and I had to get with FedEx myself, report the results to PopSugar, wait a month for the conclusion of the investigation, and receive my November box over one month late.  Through the months, I've hung in there, refrained from complaining, and been a loyal customer.  While I understand these shipping and delivery issues are not entirely PopSugar's fault, its customers' satisfaction _is_ their responsibility, and I simply don't think their response to the luxury box fiasco has been commensurate with its customers' level of commitment to and investment in their service.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 5, 2013)

What I've learned is that it all depends on the person that your in contact with- this is my opinion when it comes to any CS departments at any organization. Also, when CS addresses you, if your not happy with what their offering, you should tell them. Tell the person your expectations and what you feel that they should do- of course being reasonable. In your situation, I would write back PS or call them, tell them that besides the replacement items, you feel that you deserve a comped box &amp; tell them why. I'm always nice, never a **tch, but I stand firm and I usually always get what I want. My bf is always amazed with my skills... Good luck!!


----------



## Christy327 (Jan 6, 2013)

I believe I got a comp box and replacement items because I didn't let up on how disappointed i was in both My November and December boxes coming with damaged products.  I also bought 2 luxury boxes  for one not to show up on time.  I guess every situation is assessed differently.


----------



## MsNicoBella (Jan 6, 2013)

Just thought I would share this on a possible way to utilize the clutch we received. I saw it on the Urban Outfitters Website. I personally don't like the style of the envelope clutch as it is let alone enough to be purchasing a chain for it. This is a way to use it in your home at least. This one appears to be open on the sides, if someone is handy and with tools, you could potentially cut off the sides, or you could use it as is, hang it on a wall in an entry way, and add hooks below it. This might be the only way I use it!


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SylviaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What bothers me most about this situation -- my Luxury Box was also damaged in shipment, its contents soaked in soap -- is that PopSugar seems to be arbitrarily coming up with different solutions for different customers with the same issue.  In my case, PopSugar CS eventually agreed to send a replacement soap, candle, and cuff, with the caveat that they have no idea when they'll be shipping the replacements, since they have to get more stock from the vendors.  While I appreciate the fact that they're willing to replace the items damaged beyond repair, I don't understand why someone else in my same situation would get her _entire_ Luxury Box resent to her (check Mrs. L's comment on this blog post: http://www.ramblingsofasuburbanmom.com/2012/12/popsugar-must-have-luxury-edition-box-review/#comment-27806), or why someone else, like Christy327 above, would get replacement items _and_ a comped box.  Before receiving a damaged Luxury Box (and I'm sorry, I didn't pay $107 to wade through a mess of wet tissue and goop on Christmas morning), FedEx SmartPost lost my November box, and I had to get with FedEx myself, report the results to PopSugar, wait a month for the conclusion of the investigation, and receive my November box over one month late.  Through the months, I've hung in there, refrained from complaining, and been a loyal customer.  While I understand these shipping and delivery issues are not entirely PopSugar's fault, its customers' satisfaction _is_ their responsibility, and I simply don't think their response to the luxury box fiasco has been commensurate with its customers' level of commitment to and investment in their service.


 Also let them know that some of the items were supposed to be "gifts". So you were massively inconvenienced by this. Replacement products are the bare minimum.  Good luck!


----------



## AshJs3 (Jan 6, 2013)

I FINALLY heard back from PopSugar today. They said they'd replace my leaked out soap and send me another clutch since mine had 2 stones broken off. I think I would have rather just had a comped January Box, but oh well. At least it's something.


----------



## SylviaM (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks so much for your advice, Shauna999 and LisaLeah.  I sent PopSugar another email today making one last appeal for a comped January box, as Shauna999 suggested.  We'll see what happens!  Thanks again for the words of wisdom, ladies: I'm glad I found this community.


----------



## IffB (Jan 9, 2013)

Did anyone get a replacement on a missing or damaged item yet? My chocolates were missing and my bracelet very bent like most sent....after the initial response from CS on replacements as they get new inventory, no new updates received....


----------



## tanyamib (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *IffB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Did anyone get a replacement on a missing or damaged item yet? My chocolates were missing and my bracelet very bent like most sent....after the initial response from CS on replacements as they get new inventory, no new updates received....


 I haven't even got any reply from their CS on my exploded soap yet... how long did it took you girls to get a reply?


----------



## prachisrk (Jan 9, 2013)

They are not very quick to respond. I would reach out to them on Twitter - they will get on it quicker!



> Originally Posted by *tanyamib* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't even got any reply from their CS on my exploded soap yet... how long did it took you girls to get a reply?


----------



## cshugs (Jan 9, 2013)

i had to send three emails before i got a reply... i waited about a week in between each email, finally they offered to replace my soap &amp; cuff (i had the same exploding issue as a lot of people on here) but i have no idea if/when it will be sent.


----------



## SylviaM (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi Tanya,

Each time I've contacted PopSugar about the luxury box, I've had to email them twice, so definitely check back in with them again.  On the advice of two of the ladies in this forum, and because I'd had a prior issue with their service, I pressed them for a box credit on top of their offer to replace the three damaged items I received.  I finally heard back from them today (after emailing them twice over the past four days) and they agreed to comp my February box.  It's taken nearly three weeks to get this luxury box debacle resolved, but in the end I'm relatively happy with the outcome.

Good luck!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 9, 2013)

Has anyone else had trouble with the Deborah Lipmann nail polish staining their nails? I got the "my old flame" which is a blood red polish. Really pretty, but when I took it off tonight, my nails were really stained. I used a base coat so I'm surprised. Not sure if I will use it in the future. Maybe I'll try it again with a different base coat.


----------



## DiorAdora (Jan 9, 2013)

I had the same issue with this color.i also learned I am not a fan of the polish as it chipped the next day .


----------



## Christy327 (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi I also told them that they were gifts which was the truth and that is why i believe i got a comp box.  I had soap exploded all over my women's luxury box and my men's gift luxury box didn't show up in time for christmas.  I was treated fairly.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone else had trouble with the Deborah Lipmann nail polish staining their nails? I got the "my old flame" which is a blood red polish. Really pretty, but when I took it off tonight, my nails were really stained. I used a base coat so I'm surprised. Not sure if I will use it in the future. Maybe I'll try it again with a different base coat.


 Mine didn't stain but was hard to get off, it was sticky and smeared a lot (but when it was on it stayed on and didn't chip easily).  I used pure acetone remover which dries out nails terribly but I follow up with straight vaseline to restore them.  I got the same color.


----------



## tanyamib (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks girls, I will chase them with a 2nd email...

My soap was all over the box and only thing not damaged was the DL polish and lipstick (thanks to the thick packaging...)

I planned to give half of the box to my sister as her birthday gift but...


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine didn't stain but was hard to get off, it was sticky and smeared a lot (but when it was on it stayed on and didn't chip easily).  I used pure acetone remover which dries out nails terribly but I follow up with straight vaseline to restore them.  I got the same color.


 Ah...I have some acetone, but elected to use the non acetone because my nails have been so dry. Should I wear it again, I'll remember that. I did like the color and it went 5 days before chipping, so that was good.


----------



## tanyamib (Jan 9, 2013)

I have been loving DL for years and have at least 1/2 of their full colleciton. I pair with base and top coat from DL or Butter London and never had a problem with stains. So maybe try these two brands would help?

As for remover, DL polishes (especially the glitter ones) are hard to remove (and shouldn't chip easily...). I use DL remover and it works perfectly. Only take 10 sec to remove glitter polish =)


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 9, 2013)

> I have been loving DL for years and have at least 1/2 of their full colleciton. I pair with base and top coat from DL or Butter London and never had a problem with stains. So maybe try these two brands would help? As for remover, DL polishes (especially the glitter ones) are hard to remove (and shouldn't chip easily...). I use DL remover and it worksÂ perfectly. Only takeÂ 10 sec to remove glitter polish =)


 Really only 10 seconds to remove glitter polish?? I'm sold if so- where can I buy it- ultra maybe??


----------



## tanyamib (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *tanyamib* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have been loving DL for years and have at least 1/2 of their full colleciton. I pair with base and top coat from DL or Butter London and never had a problem with stains. So maybe try these two brands would help?
> ...


----------



## inimitable (Jan 10, 2013)

Has anyone been pleasantly surprised with any of the items they received?

I didn't think I'd like the scent of the candle I received (Kyoto - the peach one), because I usually don't like artificial peach. I also thought the lotion would be just ok, since I'm really anti-greasy moisturizers. I've ended up really liking both items, and I look forward to buying more from their brands. I'm definitely going to purchase more of the lotion as soon as possible. My skin stays hydrated all day, but it doesn't feel greasy or anything. The scent is also really nice (coconut kukui).


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *inimitable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone been pleasantly surprised with any of the items they received?
> 
> I didn't think I'd like the scent of the candle I received (Kyoto - the peach one), because I usually don't like artificial peach. I also thought the lotion would be just ok, since I'm really anti-greasy moisturizers. I've ended up really liking both items, and I look forward to buying more from their brands. I'm definitely going to purchase more of the lotion as soon as possible. My skin stays hydrated all day, but it doesn't feel greasy or anything. The scent is also really nice (coconut kukui).


 I got the same candle and I was also pleasantly surprised. I loved the chocolate and the moisturizer is good, but I think my target brand unscented does just as good at moisturizing, lol. I loved the DL lipstick, but the polish is ok...didn't like the staining, but I will try the hints above next time I use it.


----------



## lolitam (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *inimitable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Has anyone been pleasantly surprised with any of the items they received?*
> 
> I didn't think I'd like the scent of the candle I received (Kyoto - the peach one), because I usually don't like artificial peach. I also thought the lotion would be just ok, since I'm really anti-greasy moisturizers. I've ended up really liking both items, and I look forward to buying more from their brands. I'm definitely going to purchase more of the lotion as soon as possible. My skin stays hydrated all day, but it doesn't feel greasy or anything. The scent is also really nice (coconut kukui).


Yes!  Almost my whole box actually...

I absolutely* love* my candle (Grace) although when I first got it I thought it stunk !  It's got a sort of floral scent to it and I'm not usually fond of florals, but when we lit the candle it smelled amazing. Very interesting undertones to it that are not strictly floral.   I will *definitely* buy more Tocca candles,  I would like to try the peach or some other fruity kind next.

I also love my Epicuren lotion and my Savon (?) hand soap.   Orange Blossom lotion, which smells like orange tang, really... no "blossom" to it at all. Very nice though!  Fig hand soap -  I will be keeping the hand soap bottle to refill.   And the soap itself feels great on my hands.

I got the reddish DL polish and lipstick which I thought I would not enjoy, but the lipstick is much more subtle than it looks.  It feels great on my lips too.  I noticed that the polish stained my fingernails a little but I assumed it was because I didn't use a base coat.  Will try it out again with a base coat.

The only things I didn't care about - though I was not offended by their inclusion in the box - were the clutch (I got the gold envelope) and the cuff (thought I would like it more than I do.)    I'll find uses for both items though.   I was trying to think of some funky thing I could do to the cuff...  like drilling a bunch of holes in it and weaving strips of fabric through the holes or... something.  Hammering it out for some texture?  I don't know, but it won't bother me if I ruin it so I'm going to have fun with it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## thequeenlisa (Jan 12, 2013)

For us wondering when the replacements are going to be sent out I had emailed about it and received this response...

_I would like to apologize that you have had to wait so long for your replacements. We understand that this is frustrating and disappointing to have to wait so long. Unfortunately due to the high number of replacements needed, we had to order more inventory. Please know that it should be arriving within the next week or so and once they do we will send it out to you with a speedier FedEx method than normal. I would just like to apologize again and I do hope you have been enjoying your Luxury box. If you have any further questions, please don't hesitate to contact us!_

So, hopefully we will see them soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BeautifyMyLife (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *thequeenlisa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For us wondering when the replacements are going to be sent out I had emailed about it and received this response...
> 
> ...


 I just got my replacement cuff yesterday.

I'm not one of those people that expects extra freebies in apology, but I am a little surprised that they just stick replacements in a box with no note or anything. I would think they'd have cards printed with their branding.


----------



## SubJunkie (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeautifyMyLife* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my replacement cuff yesterday.
> 
> I'm not one of those people that expects extra freebies in apology, but I am a little surprised that they just stick replacements in a box with no note or anything. I would think they'd have cards printed with their branding.


 They usually do that's really weird, but I'm guessing that's because they had to send out so many replacements. I'm still waiting on mine though hopefully it'll come today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## japolina (Jan 17, 2013)

I complained to them upon receipt of my luxury box which was completely covered in soap. The entire bottle had leaked causing the tissue paper to turn into a goopey mess. The whole thing was a loss. I took photos and sent them to pop sugar.

They wanted to ship me out replacements but could not tell me when. I asked for a refund. They refused. I said that I would just file a chargeback with the credit card company. They immediately refunded my money. 

They are obviously a new and small company so they are handling everyone in a different fashion. I sure hope that they never send liquid soap again! Had they just stuck it in a plastic bag, they would have had a much better experience.


----------



## IffB (Jan 17, 2013)

Is the replacement cuff as bad as the original?


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *IffB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is the replacement cuff as bad as the original?


 I got mine yesterday...it seems exactly the same. Without the crease, though. Same size, same "tarnished" look. I'm going to get some metal polish and see how that does. Although, I'm fairly petite and this looks ridiculous on me. Seems like it goes half way to my elbow, lol.


----------



## IffB (Jan 17, 2013)

I guess with 2 cuffs we can all be Wonder Woman next Halloween...


----------



## Eleda (Jan 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *IffB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I guess with 2 cuffs we can all be Wonder Woman next Halloween...


 LOL


----------



## BeautifyMyLife (Jan 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *IffB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is the replacement cuff as bad as the original?


 Mine is not as tarnished as the first one, but it does have some patina. No crease though, which was my big issue.


----------



## IffB (Jan 18, 2013)

No replacement cuff or the missing chocolates yet.  I told them I would rather get more December stuff - a set of mugs, another kit or even tea...but they did not respond to that request. On the survey they just sent, I selected the cuff as the most hated item of the luxury box....getting another one will not be very exciting.  Even a small credit, like $15 -  towards a future box would make me happier.


----------



## SubJunkie (Jan 18, 2013)

Yeah in the survey I said the cuff was my least favorite item.


----------



## Honicakes (Jan 18, 2013)

I got a survey but it was for the Dec box.  I am a little mad that I didn't get to respond on the Lux box which I feel was a total rip off.


----------



## Eleda (Jan 18, 2013)

Has anyone not receive their replacement yet?


----------



## tivoli92 (Jan 18, 2013)

i havent received mine! i emailed them about it kind of late, though


----------



## casey anne (Jan 18, 2013)

Don't yell at me, but I just opened the chocolate. Holy Yummy! I can't stop eating...


----------



## SammieHammie (Jan 19, 2013)

Am I the only one who didn't like the chocolates? I gave the bacon one to my roommate since I don't eat pork and she said it was disgusting. I tried the one with pink peppercorns and hated it. The peppermint one which was the only familiar combination and was the one I was most looking forward to sucked and barely had any peppermint flavor. I haven't been able to bring myself to try the other ones because the combos either sound disgusting or have nuts (I don't like nuts).


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SammieHammie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Am I the only one who didn't like the chocolates? I gave the bacon one to my roommate since I don't eat pork and she said it was disgusting. I tried the one with pink peppercorns and hated it. The peppermint one which was the only familiar combination and was the one I was most looking forward to sucked and barely had any peppermint flavor. I haven't been able to bring myself to try the other ones because the combos either sound disgusting or have nuts (I don't like nuts).


 I seriously LOVED the chocolate, lol. The pink peppercorn one was my fave. I got the box that had only three variations, so I can't attest to the other bars, but I loved the three I got (wooloomooloo (I think that was how it was spelled), the peppercorn one, and the peppermint).


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jan 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SammieHammie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Am I the only one who didn't like the chocolates? I gave the bacon one to my roommate since I don't eat pork and she said it was disgusting. I tried the one with pink peppercorns and hated it. The peppermint one which was the only familiar combination and was the one I was most looking forward to sucked and barely had any peppermint flavor. I haven't been able to bring myself to try the other ones because the combos either sound disgusting or have nuts (I don't like nuts).


 
My BF &amp; I LOOOOOOVED the bacon chocolate!!  The other chocolates were pretty good too. I didn't think I would like them - tried them &amp; was satisfied! I loveeee me some chocolate.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 19, 2013)

> I seriously LOVED the chocolate, lol. The pink peppercorn one was my fave. I got the box that had only three variations, so I can't attest to the other bars, but I loved the three I got (wooloomooloo (I think that was how it was spelled), the peppercorn one, and the peppermint).


 I loved them. Glad I was introduced to them!


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 20, 2013)

I finally got my replacement items the other day.

It wasn't the cuff though. So maybe that item is back ordered.


----------



## IffB (Jan 25, 2013)

Still waiting for the replacements for damaged cuff and missing chocolates from the Luxury Box....emailed them yesterday. 

At this point, I would be much happier with a discount on my next box instead. As little as $15 would work for me. Or 2 more mugs... another provisions kit....a scarf....


----------



## tanyamib (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *IffB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still waiting for the replacements for damaged cuff and missing chocolates from the Luxury Box....emailed them yesterday.
> 
> At this point, I would be much happier with a discount on my next box instead. As little as $15 would work for me. Or 2 more mugs... another provisions kit....a scarf....


 my cuff and chocolate (with candle &amp; soap) was just shipped yesterday. I requested them to send me an email when they are shipped so they did. They explained that the shipment was delayed as they needed to wait for more stock. I guess yours should be sent out in the same batch as mine... (tho I would be happier with a code for next month too...)


----------



## IffB (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tanyamib* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my cuff and chocolate (with candle &amp; soap) was just shipped yesterday. I requested them to send me an email when they are shipped so they did. They explained that the shipment was delayed as they needed to wait for more stock. I guess yours should be sent out in the same batch as mine... (tho I would be happier with a code for next month too...)


 Thanks...I guess I will eat more chocolate!


----------



## junkiejk (Jan 25, 2013)

Received my replacement items today.  A sparkly little clutch/handbag and a replacement soap.  Came regular FedEx, I believe.


----------



## Glossygirl (Jan 26, 2013)

Would love to,see a picture of the sparkly replacement bag? Is it different from the ones they originally sent?


----------



## junkiejk (Jan 27, 2013)

Here's my new sparkly clutch!


----------



## Glossygirl (Jan 27, 2013)

Ohhhh...it looks very nice... Thanks for showing us! Is it a jewelmint bag like the original ones? They owe me a replacement bag too. I wonder if I'll get something similar to yours.


----------



## junkiejk (Jan 27, 2013)

Yes, it came nicely boxed as a Jewelmint piece.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Jan 27, 2013)

I quite like that replacement clutch!


----------



## thequeenlisa (Jan 27, 2013)

The replacement clutch does not have a closure.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AshJs3 (Jan 27, 2013)

The replacement clutch scrunches closed at the top. I got the same one. You're supposed to pull the two chains away from each other.


----------



## IffB (Jan 29, 2013)

I got my replacement cuff and missing chocolates yesterday.  The cuff was in much better shape than the original one, since it was not bent to fit into that tiny pouch. Seemed  wider, and it was polished.   I was surprised that after all the shipping problems with the original luxury box, they just tossed the chocolates and the cuff (that was inside a larger black pouch) into a square cardboard box - no padding materials or even tissue. 

Call me old fashioned, but I expected some kind of acknowledgment with the replacement - a note saying something like " Sorry about the delay / we regret the problems with your "luxury"box....anything that would give the impression that they give a darn....  

The more I think about this subscription, the less excited I get.  The element of surprise is fun, specially with this forum. I think that from now on, other than the inexpensive food subscriptions and Birchbox (because of the points system) I definetely need to know what is being offered before shelling out $100 - and even $35 for the monthly PopSugar! Like the Allure boxes:  there is very limited time to get them., but you know what you are paying for!


----------



## SylviaM (Jan 29, 2013)

I still have not received my replacement items.  Ladies who have received your replacements: Did PopSugar send you an email with tracking info, or to let you know the package was on its way?


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SylviaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I still have not received my replacement items.  Ladies who have received your replacements: Did PopSugar send you an email with tracking info, or to let you know the package was on its way?


 No tracking or email. The package with the replacement items just arrived.

I hope you get yours soon.

Mine came over a week ago, so I would email them again if you don't receive anything within a few more days!


----------



## IffB (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SylviaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I still have not received my replacement items.  Ladies who have received your replacements: Did PopSugar send you an email with tracking info, or to let you know the package was on its way?


 No notifications here either - it just showed up in a generic box with the stuff tossed inside...


----------



## tanyamib (Jan 29, 2013)

I got a tracking becaused I requested them to do so (back then they said the replacement would be delayed for 3 weeks or so because they needed to wait for stock, so I requested the tracking number to be sent once they mail out them).

But I reckon that they don't usually send trackings because previously I got my replacement of other damaged stuffs without a tracking...


----------



## SylviaM (Jan 30, 2013)

I emailed again yesterday to ask about the status of my replacement items, and they replied today apologizing for the delay, and including a tracking number for the package.  

In my experience with PopSugar so far --and I think LisaLeah can back me up here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />-- repeated follow-up emails are a must if you've requested that they take any action on your account.  I had to send email after email in order to get replacements for my damaged items, comped for a month, and to ensure my replacements would be sent out.  I plan to email again next month before the next round of boxes is shipped out, just to make sure they remember it's my comp month and don't charge me.  

Good luck, everyone, and send out those emails!


----------



## kalmekrzy (Feb 1, 2013)

I was very persistent and emailed weekly. I received an email last week stating they were overnighting my replacement and also a box of goodies as well as credit for the next months box. One box arrived today I haven't opened it yet to see if it is my replacement or the box of goodies. The other box should be here tomorrow hopefully! I had issues with two items and they said they were sending a replacement box instead of just the two items. My daughter cut her hand on broken glass that was in the box and my soap wasn't broke. I felt so bad. Can you imagine opening a Christmas present and cutting your hand.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Feb 1, 2013)

Apparently JewelMint took some inspiration from vintage designers (heavy inspiration)...Check this out!





The one on the left is nearly 100 years old, on the right is my PS JM clutch. More pictures are in my blog. I couldn't believe how similar they were.


----------



## mish65 (Feb 1, 2013)

Wow, that's amazing - but a good re-use of an idea ;-)


----------



## kalmekrzy (Feb 1, 2013)

The package of goodies arrived today. There were four items. They were items that were received in previous boxes such as the Benefit Cabana kit, the Tea forte sampler box, the spice jar trio and thank you card (which will come in handy for my daughter who graduates this year). I'm please with all of them. I think I will donate the Benefit kit to my daughter's high school to use as a prize for Grad Night (what teen girl doesn't love makeup and to be a cute like the Benefit one. I can't wait to try the teas. My oldest daughter and boyfriend used all of the ones that came in The popsugar box in I think was Dec.


----------



## kalmekrzy (Feb 1, 2013)

The package of goodies arrived today. There were four items. They were items that were received in previous boxes such as the Benefit Cabana kit, the Tea forte sampler box, the spice jar trio and thank you card (which will come in handy for my daughter who graduates this year). I'm please with all of them. I think I will donate the Benefit kit to my daughter's high school to use as a prize for Grad Night (what teen girl doesn't love makeup and to be a cute like the Benefit one. I can't wait to try the teas. My oldest daughter and boyfriend used all of the ones that came in The popsugar box in I think was Dec.


----------



## mish65 (Feb 1, 2013)

I loved those teas!! One of my faves actually, together with the Bodum mugs from that same box.


----------



## kalmekrzy (Feb 2, 2013)

I received hand written notes with my replacement box and the goodies. It goes to show responses and who you talk to in cs has completely different outcomes.


----------



## Katinka31 (Feb 11, 2013)

FYI:  A handful of Vosges chocolate bars went up on Little Black Bag today.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sj52000 (Mar 25, 2013)

I know this thread is from a long time ago... but did anyone else's bracelet turn their arm green? Mine didn't at first but does now. Just wondering if it's me or the metal.


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 25, 2013)

Nope. You may want to clean it with metal polish. It also could be a combo of that and it you wear it tighter and you happen to sweat a lot.


----------



## sj52000 (Mar 25, 2013)

I'll try the metal polish cleaner. I don't sweat a lot, but I do wear it against my skin (how else would you wear it?), so I'll give it a good cleaning. Thanks!


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 25, 2013)

No problem!


----------



## CaliMel (Mar 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SammieHammie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Am I the only one who didn't like the chocolates? I gave the bacon one to my roommate since I don't eat pork and she said it was disgusting. I tried the one with pink peppercorns and hated it. The peppermint one which was the only familiar combination and was the one I was most looking forward to sucked and barely had any peppermint flavor. I haven't been able to bring myself to try the other ones because the combos either sound disgusting or have nuts (I don't like nuts).


I thought the pink peppercorn one was hands down the most disgusting candy I've ever eaten in my whole life. It was terrible!


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm a total foodie but I though the peppercorn ones tasted like soap- no way am I wasting my calories on a soap bar...


----------

